# Silverstone Sugo SG08 / SG08-Lite Owners Club



## JMatzelle303

Finially a club on the case i want to get hopefully i see some designs that people make

Also the PSU Wouldn't the strider gold S fix @ 140mm


----------



## minnus

Thanks for creating this Captain!

To assist future owners and to keep this information in one place, I had asked a question about using a 140mm modular PSU, the Silverstone ST55F-G, in the SG08. http://www.overclock.net/t/1484342/sg08-question-psu

In short, it does not fit if you intend on using a Full Sized GPU unless you orient the PSU in an unconventional way (thanks Milestailsprowe).
I've taken a picture of the PSU and a GTX 680 as a reference.


----------



## JMatzelle303

HMMM since I'm using the Z87 MSI Gaming ITX and there 760 its graphic card i guess i will be fine with the 140


----------



## hybster

Count me in









Watercooled sg08, 280*140 mm radiator + 4*140mm fans.
ST45SF-G PSU installed to allow sandwiched fans on radiator and placing an aquaero fan controller in case.







Full details @ http://www.overclock.net/t/1340601/sg08-watercooled-280-mm-radiator


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Thanks for creating this Captain!
> 
> To assist future owners and to keep this information in one place, I had asked a question about using a 140mm modular PSU, the Silverstone ST55F-G, in the SG08. http://www.overclock.net/t/1484342/sg08-question-psu
> 
> In short, it does not fit if you intend on using a Full Sized GPU unless you orient the PSU in an unconventional way (thanks Milestailsprowe).
> I've taken a picture of the PSU and a GTX 680 as a reference.


Your welcome! I am surprised there never was a club for this case considering its been out for sometime.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hybster*
> 
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooled sg08, 280*140 mm radiator + 4*140mm fans.
> ST45SF-G PSU installed to allow sandwiched fans on radiator and placing an aquaero fan controller in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full details @ http://www.overclock.net/t/1340601/sg08-watercooled-280-mm-radiator


Will add you. Saw your build log when I was looking at this case months ago, that is awesome what you did there. Would you care to share some more pics of how you put this all together? How is the rad being held up in there? Any pics of the top of the case where you made the cutout for the second fan?

My case should be coming later today from Amazon. I also own the RVZ01 and a few things with using a proper cooler and noise is driving me nuts so I wanted to give the SG08-Lite a chance since I had my eye on it as a potential ITX build before I went with the RVZ01.

Are Noctua's the way to go with in this case if I am going to be using a H60 for cooling the CPU? One of the reviews I read a few days ago, they recommended getting some right angle sata cables, is that true?

Has anyone tried using Demciflex filters for the side panels to prevent from dust getting in?


----------



## hybster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Your welcome! I am surprised there never was a club for this case considering its been out for sometime.
> Will add you. Saw your build log when I was looking at this case months ago, that is awesome what you did there.
> 
> My case should be coming later today from Amazon. I also own the RVZ01 and a few things with using a proper cooler and noise is driving me nuts so I wanted to give the SG08-Lite a chance since I had my eye on it as a potential ITX build before I went with the RVZ01.
> 
> Are Noctua's the way to go with in this case if I am going to be using a H60 for cooling the CPU? One of the reviews I read a few days ago, they recommended getting some right angle sata cables, is that true?


I would recommend _not_ watercooling the CPU with commercial CLC's. In the sg08 you have this wonderful 180mm fan pointing down directly on the cpu socket, so why not use it? I started with a noctua nh-l12, which worked *very* well with the 180mm fan just above. With a CLC, you would lose a lot of airflow and it would be noisier for a given cooling capacity.

If you want to be watercooling, only do it to cool the GPU (adding cpu to the loop ofc







)! Usually z77/z87 cpu's let out a max of 100-150 W, while gpu's easily go to 300 W (OC'd 770 / R290 and higher), so the main cooling effort (for a gaming box) should always be centered on the gpu IMO.

I went with the noctua fans for the radiator, due to very limited choices in 140 mm fans. If I were to redo the setup, I would probably use a 240x120 radiator with gentle typhoons..

Good luck CZ!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hybster*
> 
> I would recommend _not_ watercooling the CPU with commercial CLC's. In the sg08 you have this wonderful 180mm fan pointing down directly on the cpu socket, so why not use it? I started with a noctua nh-l12, which worked *very* well with the 180mm fan just above. With a CLC, you would lose a lot of airflow and it would be noisier for a given cooling capacity.
> 
> If you want to be watercooling, only do it to cool the GPU (adding cpu to the loop ofc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )! Usually z77/z87 cpu's let out a max of 100-150 W, while gpu's easily go to 300 W (OC'd 770 / R290 and higher), so the main cooling effort (for a gaming box) should always be centered on the gpu IMO.
> 
> I went with the noctua fans for the radiator, due to very limited choices in 140 mm fans. If I were to redo the setup, I would probably use a 240x120 radiator with gentle typhoons..
> 
> Good luck CZ!


The SG08-Lite doesn't come with the 180mm air penetrator fan, it's optional so they could trim the costs on the case.

I've seen several builds here with CLC's and no many complaints. I had tried the Node 304 and that case is also restrictive on the with only one fan in the rear and 2 92mm fans in the front that are very restricted. My temps seemed to be fine. You think the temps here will be very bad?


----------



## hybster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The SG08-Lite doesn't come with the 180mm air penetrator fan, it's optional so they could trim the costs on the case.
> 
> I've seen several builds here with CLC's and no many complaints. I had tried the Node 304 and that case is also restrictive on the with only one fan in the rear and 2 92mm fans in the front that are very restricted. My temps seemed to be fine. You think the temps here will be very bad?


OK, so that does change the options available. If you want to watercool, I would recommend a 140mm fan+rad combo blowing out the top of the case.

But if you have the mainboard clearance, how about something like the noctua c14? It is 130mm tall with fans and would be the better choice, compared to any clc 120/140 mm system (cooling/dB).


----------



## minnus

I just ordered a C14 myself









Edit: I lied - I actually went with the C12.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hybster*
> 
> OK, so that does change the options available. If you want to watercool, I would recommend a 140mm fan+rad combo blowing out the top of the case.
> 
> But if you have the mainboard clearance, how about something like the noctua c14? It is 130mm tall with fans and would be the better choice, compared to any clc 120/140 mm system (cooling/dB).


I ended up placing the H60 in my system with 1 fan right now, the SP120 Quiet as an exhaust It seems to be doing ok so far in terms of keeping the CPU cool. This is one very tight case to work with, even more so than the Node 304 and I thought the RVZ01 was tight to work with but this one takes more planning. I think I need to order the PP05-e cable set since a few cables were a little bit of a pain. I will say that this system is way much quieter than the RVZ01, I barely even hear it. I plan on Sunday to get to Microcenter and get a Noctua fan to really get this thing even more quieter than it is.

Under load, my CPU is at 40 degrees while on idle its around 31-32 degrees. My 770 ACX hit about 42 degrees. This is while playing a bit of Tomb Raider.

I can imagine how much of a tight fit the SG05 is, but probably a fun little case to work with.

After looking at this case and the PSU area, it looks like the Seasonic 550-G might be a perfect fit as all of the modular cables are very low on the PSU.

I'll post some pics of my build here in a few.


----------



## JMatzelle303

i wonder how the i5 4670k will be in that case with the silverstone water cooling kit

Also would u use the AIO water cooling as a intake


----------



## CaptainZombie

Here are some pics of my unboxing to building in the SG08. I can see some of the potential for water cooling in this case like what you did Hybster.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Thanks for creating this Captain!
> 
> To assist future owners and to keep this information in one place, I had asked a question about using a 140mm modular PSU, the Silverstone ST55F-G, in the SG08. http://www.overclock.net/t/1484342/sg08-question-psu
> 
> In short, it does not fit if you intend on using a Full Sized GPU unless you orient the PSU in an unconventional way (thanks Milestailsprowe).
> I've taken a picture of the PSU and a GTX 680 as a reference.


I think the Seasonic G Series 550W and 650W should probably fit in this case. I had a 550W in the Node which but up right to the video card, the nice thing with the Seasonic is that they place the modular cables all the way to the bottom of the PSU and the 24 pin and 8 pin are on non modular. That is another option here. Looking at clearance under the GPU, I think this PSU would work.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I think the Seasonic G Series 550W and 650W should probably fit in this case. I had a 550W in the Node which but up right to the video card, the nice thing with the Seasonic is that they place the modular cables all the way to the bottom of the PSU and the 24 pin and 8 pin are on non modular. That is another option here. Looking at clearance under the GPU, I think this PSU would work.


Unfortunately that won't work, because the housing of a 160mm deep PSU will physically prevent you from installing graphics card longer than 7.5". Ideally, the best ATX PSUs for SG08 are non-modular 140mm (or shorter) models. If you are looking to use up to 600W of power in the SG08, the original SG08 with its included 600W PSU is still the best choice as the cables are also much shorter than typical ATX PSUs.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I think the Seasonic G Series 550W and 650W should probably fit in this case. I had a 550W in the Node which but up right to the video card, the nice thing with the Seasonic is that they place the modular cables all the way to the bottom of the PSU and the 24 pin and 8 pin are on non modular. That is another option here. Looking at clearance under the GPU, I think this PSU would work.


Flip the PSU and Fan up without the bracket. Its the only way it will fit.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Unfortunately that won't work, because the housing of a 160mm deep PSU will physically prevent you from installing graphics card longer than 7.5". Ideally, the best ATX PSUs for SG08 are non-modular 140mm (or shorter) models. If you are looking to use up to 600W of power in the SG08, the original SG08 with its included 600W PSU is still the best choice as the cables are also much shorter than typical ATX PSUs.


Thanks Silverstone for your PM and post here. Is the 600W SFX releasing next month?

I bet the new 500W PSU you guys unveiled this past month might fit here too since its 130mm I think right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Flip the PSU and Fan up without the bracket. Its the only way it will fit.


I have the 450W SFX PSU which is good, but I was thinking of trying to squeeze a ATX PSU in here. If I bought one of the Silverstone 140mm PSU, taking off the bracket and flipping up the PSU should do the trick you think?

So is the velcro holding everything up ok?


----------



## minnus

I'm still slightly uncomfortable with the idea of flipping the PSU such that it exhausts onto the GPU - but maybe I am over-reacting. I think I will give it a try tonight or tomorrow night. I will ultimately buy an SFX PSU, but with the 600w coming out (soon I hope), I feel silly buying the 450w - especially when my system is borderlining the 450w.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> I'm still slightly uncomfortable with the idea of flipping the PSU such that it exhausts onto the GPU - but maybe I am over-reacting. I think I will give it a try tonight or tomorrow night. I will ultimately buy an SFX PSU, but with the 600w coming out (soon I hope), I feel silly buying the 450w - especially when my system is borderlining the 450w.


I can understand the concern, but it sounds like its not too bad from what Miles is saying from his experience. You can try to take out the bracket for the PSU and just pull the HDD a few inches back, might give you the room you need. Then maybe make a new bracket to hold the PSU in place or use velcro.

I just bought the 450W and I fear the 600W will be out 30 days after I bought this one so I won't be able to exchange it.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I can understand the concern, but it sounds like its not too bad from what Miles is saying from his experience.


I am pushing a 780 ti. With the PSU and GPU at full load, temps can get pretty high pretty fast.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> I am pushing a 780 ti. With the PSU and GPU at full load, temps can get pretty high pretty fast.


Why don't you try what I recommended removing the PSU bracket and then seating the PSU as normal with some velcro, could give you some room to moveit closer to the other side where the cables just touch the back of the GPU then? This way the PSU is still in its same spot, just not restricted by that bracket.


----------



## minnus

Oh sorry - that was what you had meant. I mentioned it in the other thread but not in this one - even without the bracket, there is not enough wiggle room to shift the PSU in any meaningful amount. The internal USB/LED/etc wiring pretty much blocks any shifting in that direction.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks Silverstone for your PM and post here. Is the 600W SFX releasing next month?
> 
> I bet the new 500W PSU you guys unveiled this past month might fit here too since its 130mm I think right?
> I have the 450W SFX PSU which is good, but I was thinking of trying to squeeze a ATX PSU in here. If I bought one of the Silverstone 140mm PSU, taking off the bracket and flipping up the PSU should do the trick you think?
> 
> So is the velcro holding everything up ok?


Doing that works for me. Only reason I even went throught was so I could use the PP05-E cableset. I would wait for the SFX 600wat if I had the 450wat one already or just buy those cables.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks Silverstone for your PM and post here. Is the 600W SFX releasing next month?
> 
> I bet the new 500W PSU you guys unveiled this past month might fit here too since its 130mm I think right?


The SX600-G will likely not be widely available well into Q3 time frame.

SX500-LG's modular cables will touch graphics card longer than 7.5 inches so it isn't a very good choice for the SG08-Lite. You would probably be better off getting a non-modular 500W ATX PSU such as our ST50F-ES/ST50F-ESB/ST50F-ESG.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Doing that works for me. Only reason I even went throught was so I could use the PP05-E cableset. I would wait for the SFX 600wat if I had the 450wat one already or just buy those cables.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> The SX600-G will likely not be widely available well into Q3 time frame.
> 
> SX500-LG's modular cables will touch graphics card longer than 7.5 inches so it isn't a very good choice for the SG08-Lite. You would probably be better off getting a non-modular 500W ATX PSU such as our ST50F-ES/ST50F-ESB/ST50F-ESG.


Yeah, I'm going to wait for the 600W SFX, but was just checking to see if we could fit any modular ATX PSU's in here. Q3 really stinks, but that possible August time frame looks more like a reality. The 450 SFX has been really good so far and not noisy at all, which some people even complain about the V2 fan but I don't hear anything from it.


----------



## Milestailsprowe




----------



## Crossed

Hello all. Just saw this and wanted to ask for advice. I have the sg08 already, as well as all my other components except my gpu. I'm planning on getting a Sapphire Vapor-X r9 290, but I'm worried about it fitting height-wise (when the gpu is lying down, from backplate to fan shroud). Can anyone ease my fears or confirm my suspicions? I've measured my case and looked at dimensions online, but I wanted to know if anybody has a similarly sized card.
Here's the Sapphire product page with dimensions: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2167&psn=&lid=1&leg=0
Thanks


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crossed*
> 
> Hello all. Just saw this and wanted to ask for advice. I have the sg08 already, as well as all my other components except my gpu. I'm planning on getting a Sapphire Vapor-X r9 290, but I'm worried about it fitting height-wise (when the gpu is lying down, from backplate to fan shroud). Can anyone ease my fears or confirm my suspicions? I've measured my case and looked at dimensions online, but I wanted to know if anybody has a similarly sized card.
> Here's the Sapphire product page with dimensions: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2167&psn=&lid=1&leg=0
> Thanks


It looks like the card will probably fit, but will be a very tight fit considering that its 12 inches long and the GPU you can fit in here can go up to 12.2 inches.


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

It's kind of late to reply about the 290, so hopefully that worked out.

I bought a 290 because there was a smokin' deal on an open box on newegg. I figured if the reference cooler was really as loud as everyone said (it was) then I would get a Gelid Icy Vision V2 for it and it should fit.

After quite a bit of headscratching, measuring, demoing, etc last night, it does not fit.

Has anyone fit a 2.5-3 slot cooler in? By my measurements, I would have needed an additional 1.5 inches outside of the case to use the cooler.

So I'm going to return the 290 to Newegg, eat the restocking fee, and then when someone comes out with a reasonable temperature blower-style high-end GPU that I can afford, I'll go for that ::sigh::

I haven't posted in here yet, but I've had my SG08 for about a year now, downsized from a HAF-X to this and a Synology for my HDDs.

Computer specs are:

SG08
Asus Z77-i Deluxe
Intel 3770k @ 4.5ghz (and de-lidded, replaced with Coollabs Ultra)
Corsair H90
EVGA Nvidia GTX 670 FTW 4GB
2x4GB Samsung magic RAM
Kingston 3k HyperX 240gb
Seagate 4tb HDD

No Optical, no 180mm fan, H90's 140mm fan is mounted to the shell to act as an exhaust

About equal in performance to what I left with my 4.9ghz 2600k, P67 Sabertooth, 2x6950 unlocked to 6970 and overclocked, all under water (GPUs+CPU), 360mm radiator.

I just miss the silence when gaming. I've been looking into doing what others (hybster) have done with a 240/280 radiator, but it's just too cramped of a space for me to feel comfortable. I'm really happy with the CPU temps, but the GPU temps are what are killing me (especially when I had that 290).


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crossed*
> 
> Hello all. Just saw this and wanted to ask for advice. I have the sg08 already, as well as all my other components except my gpu. I'm planning on getting a Sapphire Vapor-X r9 290, but I'm worried about it fitting height-wise (when the gpu is lying down, from backplate to fan shroud). Can anyone ease my fears or confirm my suspicions? I've measured my case and looked at dimensions online, but I wanted to know if anybody has a similarly sized card.
> Here's the Sapphire product page with dimensions: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2167&psn=&lid=1&leg=0
> Thanks


Not sure if you meant height or length.

I just measured height, since that's what I've been having an issue with, and my stock 670 FTW cooler is 1.5" (PCB to top of cooler), and it looks like at 1.75" it would be directly up against the shell of the case. The shim that silverstone provides looks about .25" thick.

For card length, about 12" is right, might be able to squeeze another quarter inch out of it, but I'd buy from somewhere with a good return policy









I'm just worried about the height of the cooler on the card. I've gone back and forth and measured and eyeballed and it might barely fit. Also depends if they count the 1-3mm that the backplate uses in their height calculation.


----------



## minnus

My SG08 build took a very long time to complete...

I ended up breaking down and buying the 450W Gold SFX PSU. It was just simpler and the build would be ultimately cleaner.

Turns out I didn't do enough homework. I completely overestimated how much room there was for a video card. The plan was to put a 780 TI Classified inside. The card was too tall - even if I modified the case (trim the railings), the height was limited by the internal power extension cable that connects to the back of the case. I tried various options (including removing the shroud), but I ultimately decided to move away from the 780 TI. It actually looked a bit awkward inside the SG08 since the fans were not very 'centered' due to the height/size.

I then moved to the 7970 (Sapphire Dual - X)- the card that is in my GF's machine. Height wise, it is only a bit taller than reference cards - but it was significantly thicker. It is probably half an inch thicker than even my 780 TI. This caused an unexpected issue when installing the GPU. I basically had to install the GPU on the motherboard outside of the case first, and then lower the mobo and GPU into the case together.

This was a good reminder to plan better when building such a small ITX machine. Luckily, I always wanted my GF's tower (the Lian Li Q18 - originally bought for myself, but my GF commented on how much she liked it...), so this worked out quite well.

I will include pictures later.


----------



## ZRock

So,

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/8TvHRB

Is what I have so far. I still need a PSU and a cooler. Is this video card going to fit?


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZRock*
> 
> So,
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/8TvHRB
> 
> Is what I have so far. I still need a PSU and a cooler. Is this video card going to fit?


I don't feel comfortable being the final say on this, but for my own reference I've been on Newegg looking at different video cards all day, using the specific image from the PCI bracket view. I think that it's giving a good representation of the height of the cooler in that view.

Also they list the height as 1.5" which looks just about stock to the second PCI bracket. The width of the card might be the issue, since it has an additional inch or so of width over the stock card. That may be the problem that minnus was referring to.

That being said, if you look back a page, it looks like Milestailsprowe has a 290 TF, which I assume uses the same cooler, since it looks like the same thing Asus does with their NVidia cards where they use the same general HSF assembly on two different fans (hence the complaints against the Asus DC2 290/290x which is designed for the NVidia heatspreader, where AMD doesn't have a heatspreader on the GPU).

Hopefully Milestailsprowe can chime in about his experience.

From Newegg, the 780's dimensions are: 10.47" x 5.08" x 1.50"

and the 290s dimensions are: 10.87" x 5" x 1.54"

So between the two, the length seems to be a bigger issue than width, but either way I can't imagine the .08" being an issue. Length will likely only be an issue if you have the modular PSU since it sounds like it takes up that back room towards the front of the case. I know my 290 is long, but I had no problem squeezing it in with the standard PSU.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Turns out I didn't do enough homework. I completely overestimated how much room there was for a video card. The plan was to put a 780 TI Classified inside. The card was too tall - even if I modified the case (trim the railings), the height was limited by the internal power extension cable that connects to the back of the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZRock*
> 
> Is what I have so far. I still need a PSU and a cooler. Is this video card going to fit?


I think the post above yours is a good example of why you should avoid non-standard oversized cards like Classified, FTW+, Lightning, etc. Newegg's GPU dimensions are notoriously unreliable.

Probably best to email vendor/reseller or MSI directly and ask exact dimensions, then at least you have a reason to demand a replacement when it doesn't fit


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> My SG08 build took a very long time to complete...
> 
> I ended up breaking down and buying the 450W Gold SFX PSU. It was just simpler and the build would be ultimately cleaner.
> 
> Turns out I didn't do enough homework. I completely overestimated how much room there was for a video card. The plan was to put a 780 TI Classified inside. The card was too tall - even if I modified the case (trim the railings), the height was limited by the internal power extension cable that connects to the back of the case. I tried various options (including removing the shroud), but I ultimately decided to move away from the 780 TI. It actually looked a bit awkward inside the SG08 since the fans were not very 'centered' due to the height/size.
> 
> I then moved to the 7970 (Sapphire Dual - X)- the card that is in my GF's machine. Height wise, it is only a bit taller than reference cards - but it was significantly thicker. It is probably half an inch thicker than even my 780 TI. This caused an unexpected issue when installing the GPU. I basically had to install the GPU on the motherboard outside of the case first, and then lower the mobo and GPU into the case together.
> 
> This was a good reminder to plan better when building such a small ITX machine. Luckily, I always wanted my GF's tower (the Lian Li Q18 - originally bought for myself, but my GF commented on how much she liked it...), so this worked out quite well.
> 
> I will include pictures later.


got any pictures of how your card wouldnt fit?

tried stretching/bending the railings abit? i have a asus 670 DC2 which wouldnt fit without some slight flexing on the rail but i cant use the 180mm fan.

i really wish the SG08 had a rear exhaust. i had to cut my own and it did wonders for cooling especially for non blower type GPU


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> got any pictures of how your card wouldnt fit?
> 
> tried stretching/bending the railings abit? i have a asus 670 DC2 which wouldnt fit without some slight flexing on the rail but i cant use the 180mm fan.
> 
> i really wish the SG08 had a rear exhaust. i had to cut my own and it did wonders for cooling especially for non blower type GPU


Any pics on how the rear exhaust looks that you cut out? I agree that the case did need some kind of rear exhaust which surprises me that they didn't place a set of 80mm or 92mm vents.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Any pics on how the rear exhaust looks that you cut out? I agree that the case did need some kind of rear exhaust which surprises me that they didn't place a set of 80mm or 92mm vents.




sorry i dont have a better picture for you at this time as i dont want to turn my rig off while its running and i dont turn my rigs off in general unless i need to service it.

ether way its just a simple hole cut out to the 92mm fan spec


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> got any pictures of how your card wouldnt fit?
> 
> tried stretching/bending the railings abit? i have a asus 670 DC2 which wouldnt fit without some slight flexing on the rail but i cant use the 180mm fan.
> 
> i really wish the SG08 had a rear exhaust. i had to cut my own and it did wonders for cooling especially for non blower type GPU


Sorry - no pics of how the card would not fit. Didn't have enough hands and didn't want to be frolicking too much with such an expensive card.
Flexing the railings would not have been sufficient unfortunately. Even if the railing was not an issue (I was willing to trim it), the internal power connector that is just above the PCIe slots was a limitation. I had to uninstall the internal power cable temporarily to even get the card 'somewhat' in position. There was simply no elegant solution. I really wanted to use this case since I wanted to put less stress on the GPU (to have it perpendicular to gravity), but it was simply not doable while maintaining the sleek appearance that drew me to his case in the first place.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i dont have a better picture for you at this time as i dont want to turn my rig off while its running and i dont turn my rigs off in general unless i need to service it.
> 
> ether way its just a simple hole cut out to the 92mm fan spec


Thanks, that's not bad at all. Do you find the 92mm fan to help quite a bit there?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks, that's not bad at all. Do you find the 92mm fan to help quite a bit there?


huge difference.

without it i had cooling issues mainly with the GPU where it would just bake and heat up the case itself to 70 deg C with silverstones default fan configuration mainly because i value silence where i kept all my fans spinning as slow as they can so i had to use negative pressure with the top fan as exhaust and find away to bring air in or the CPU fan would starve. it worked alot better but far from satisfying

now i have the top fan as intake and that 92mm would take care of the GPU heat and it feels perfect. noise level is totally inaudible at night even under full gaming load and the system barely gets hot

now if i have any complains about the sg08 would be its length, the sg05 feels better in that regard but the sg05 is not as good in cooling and noise level yet. im still tweaking my sg05 though

btw did you know that silverstone originally had exhaust holes on the sg07 but scraped it last minute, the early prototypes had square perforations at the back where it bulges which i think is meant for the silverstone crossflow fan


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> huge difference.
> 
> without it i had cooling issues mainly with the GPU where it would just bake and heat up the case itself to 70 deg C with silverstones default fan configuration mainly because i value silence where i kept all my fans spinning as slow as they can so i had to use negative pressure with the top fan as exhaust and find away to bring air in or the CPU fan would starve. it worked alot better but far from satisfying
> 
> now i have the top fan as intake and that 92mm would take care of the GPU heat and it feels perfect. noise level is totally inaudible at night even under full gaming load and the system barely gets hot
> 
> now if i have any complains about the sg08 would be its length, the sg05 feels better in that regard but the sg05 is not as good in cooling and noise level yet. im still tweaking my sg05 though
> 
> btw did you know that silverstone originally had exhaust holes on the sg07 but scraped it last minute, the early prototypes had square perforations at the back where it bulges which i think is meant for the silverstone crossflow fan


I don't see your rig in your sig, but what are you running in there setup wise? I have a 770 ACX in mine and the highest it gets is about 59 deg so it is not too bad. Like you, I value silence for my PC since this one is being used as a GHTPC

The SG05 is a nice little case, a little bit outdated, but nice. They need to get a new revised version out and maybe with a few extra inches in length so you can fit longer GPU's in there. I've had my eye on the SG05 and will consider it when I rebuild my kids PC. The only issue is that they have several 3.5 inch HDD's so I'd have to figure about maybe taking those external if I went that route.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I don't see your rig in your sig, but what are you running in there setup wise? I have a 770 ACX in mine and the highest it gets is about 59 deg so it is not too bad. Like you, I value silence for my PC since this one is being used as a GHTPC
> 
> The SG05 is a nice little case, a little bit outdated, but nice. They need to get a new revised version out and maybe with a few extra inches in length so you can fit longer GPU's in there. I've had my eye on the SG05 and will consider it when I rebuild my kids PC. The only issue is that they have several 3.5 inch HDD's so I'd have to figure about maybe taking those external if I went that route.


yeh i dont sig my rig because I have ALOT and my configuration changes on my mood and needs which i constantly swap cases and parts arounds.

i had a AMD 7850k + R9 270X PCS+ in there before and currently a i7 3770 + GTX670 DCU2.

the case got hot because the "intake" wasnt spinning fast enough to flush the heat out and even if it does spin far enough it does a bad job. my GPU is abit tall so the heat kinda gets trapped in a pocket of its own

tbh i dont find the SG05 outdated, it works and still supports the newest of setups and i dont feel the need to extend its length as it would pretty much still fit majority of the high end cards but if you need an inch there is the SG06. cases like the coolermaster elite 110 is longer yet only support shorter cards when compared to the sg05

the SG08 is abit too long IMO, rather cumbersome during transportation especially when its front heavy even after using a tower heatsink. a longer SG05 would just compete against the sg08

put your HDD into a NAS/file server?


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

A friend sent me this picture, and I hadn't come across it before, but it was a good illustration of the issue of VGA card manufactures claiming that their cards are 2 slot, when in actuality they really are 3. The card in the pic is their 680 AMP whose height is 56mm (2.2in; I believe reference coolers are 38mm, 1.5 in.). Thought it was interesting, especially because apparently Zotac put it in their own demo rig...



Original source and original spec sheet not showing card height

So frustrating dealing with too tall of coolers. It looks like the windforce ones are supposed to be lower height, but not 100% sure.

I'm going to keep this stock 290 for now. I set the fan curve to never go past 60% which I barely hear with my headphones on, and it only hits that during extended BF4 gaming. It hovers at around 85c and heats up that corner of the case, but otherwise no issues with the stock 600w SG08 PSU or the temps running that high.

Hopefully the above pic and links help people! I still very much love this case!


----------



## Exx-on

Hi Guys!

I'd love to share my gaming rig/work rig build that uses the beautiful SG08-Lite!

Here is a link to my pcpartpicker shopping list, most of which is brought:

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/Exx-on/saved/#savedbuild_1021484

And here's a few shots of the gear ready to be/being stuck together!

(Excuse the iPhone camera):



















I got Silverstone's highest wattage 140mm deep PSU that is available to make sure I have enough room for when I install a long GPU in there.

The H75 fits nicely on the 120mm fan mount on the top of the chassis, I'm only using 1 fan currently as I think using 2 would make everything a little to cramped and probably hinder cooling performance rather than aid&#8230;..I may run some tests though.

Now all I've got to do is find a home for all the bloody spare PSU (non-modular) cables!!!

I shall report back and add some more photo's when she's looking a bit more finished.

Exx


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'd love to share my gaming rig/work rig build that uses the beautiful SG08-Lite!
> 
> Here is a link to my pcpartpicker shopping list, most of which is brought:
> 
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/Exx-on/saved/#savedbuild_1021484
> 
> And here's a few shots of the gear ready to be/being stuck together!
> 
> (Excuse the iPhone camera):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got Silverstone's highest wattage 140mm deep PSU that is available to make sure I have enough room for when I install a long GPU in there.
> 
> The H75 fits nicely on the 120mm fan mount on the top of the chassis, I'm only using 1 fan currently as I think using 2 would make everything a little to cramped and probably hinder cooling performance rather than aid&#8230;..I may run some tests though.
> 
> Now all I've got to do is find a home for all the bloody spare PSU (non-modular) cables!!!
> 
> I shall report back and add some more photo's when she's looking a bit more finished.
> 
> Exx


Nice looking build there. How did you setup the PSU in there for a longer GPU? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Exx-on

Thank Zombie,

I made sure I got a Silverstone PSU that measures 140mm in depth as a pose the standard PSU depth of 150mm, just gives a little more wiggle room when it comes to fitting a longer GFX card.

Also I made sure the non-modular PSU's cable "exit" hole if you like was on the bottom right so that it is as tight to the front of the case and out of the way as possible.

It's what is recommended in the SG08-lite's manual if fitting a GPU that is on the long side, I'll try update a bit later after I've done some cable management and show you what I mean.

Exx


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> Thank Zombie,
> 
> I made sure I got a Silverstone PSU that measures 140mm in depth as a pose the standard PSU depth of 150mm, just gives a little more wiggle room when it comes to fitting a longer GFX card.
> 
> Also I made sure the modular PSU's cable "exit" hole if you like was on the bottom right so that it is as tight to the front of the case and out of the way as possible.
> 
> It's what is recommended in the SG08-lite's manual if fitting a GPU that is on the long side, I'll try update a bit later after I've done some cable management and show you what I mean.
> 
> Exx


Awesome, can't wait to see how you get that PSU in there. If this works, I'll prob sell my SFX PSU and grab one of these. Some guys earlier used some tape and even reversed the PSU's to fit in here.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> Thank Zombie,
> 
> I made sure I got a Silverstone PSU that measures 140mm in depth as a pose the standard PSU depth of 150mm, just gives a little more wiggle room when it comes to fitting a longer GFX card.
> 
> Also I made sure the modular PSU's cable "exit" hole if you like was on the bottom right so that it is as tight to the front of the case and out of the way as possible.
> 
> It's what is recommended in the SG08-lite's manual if fitting a GPU that is on the long side, I'll try update a bit later after I've done some cable management and show you what I mean.
> 
> Exx


I am quite interested as well on how you are going to install the PSU. I have the 550W (also 140mm) version of this PSU and it will not fit in the proper orientation without modification. The modular plugs stick out too far as it is. I would love to install the 550W PSU instead of the SFX PSU I bought if you thought of an elegant solution.


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> The H75 fits nicely on the 120mm fan mount on the top of the chassis, I'm only using 1 fan currently as I think using 2 would make everything a little to cramped and probably hinder cooling performance rather than aid&#8230;..I may run some tests though.
> 
> Now all I've got to do is find a home for all the bloody spare PSU (non-modular) cables!!!
> 
> I shall report back and add some more photo's when she's looking a bit more finished.
> 
> Exx


Sounds like a great build. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

I didn't really mind the cables much, though if you have the 1337 skills (more comfort than skills) to chop down your PSU cables, I can imagine that being the most efficient/effective/cost effective way of cleaning up the case (and you won't use the same PSU in your next PC since you'd likely pick a full sized ATX if you are going to another case). I just jammed my cables up in front of the video card, since that's mostly a dead zone for air anyway. You should have room too, since I was able to jam the cables up front with my long 290.

FYI the top hole is cut almost exactly for 140mm fan mounting. I actually have my H90 and it's 140mm fan bolted right to the top of the case. Not sure if I could fit a second fan, but whatever it is I doubt you'd be losing cooling performance because of it being cramped. If it fits a second fan, you'd improve performance. Air flows very easily, so you would have to have a very small margin of space on the other side for it to negatively impact cooling performance.

Thanks for sharing, that's going to be a badassed system


----------



## Exx-on

Thanks for the comments guys,

Had a play around (for a good 4 hours!) with it all yesterday, and it is extremely tight in terms of tidying all of the unused PSU cables into a space away from the GPU area









I would just bundle them all up into the slot loading drive bay but I would ideally like to add a blu ray drive in at a later date, so that's that out of the question!

As Dr.Gumby mentioned I think the best bet for me is to open up the PSU and de-solder the unwanted (better than just snipping them off) power cables, and if need be re solder them at a later date.... not that I'm planning to use this power supply in a normal ATX case anytime soon if I'm honest.

I will save 4 sata power (1xHDD,2xSSD,1xOpti) and the PCI-E power cables and all other spares will be de-soldered, which will give me a lot more room to play with.

I've attached some pics to give you an idea of the space I'll have once this has been done, also with some of the braiding I've done to try and get rid of some ugly red/yellow/orange cables.



One of the front panel cable's broke away from is solder point on an led! Cheeky white cable!!



Top



Along side the PSU



Braided F-Panel connectors



Braided Sata

As you can see pretty much the whole of the GPU area from front to rear will be clear bar the exit of the power cables from the PSU which is tight to the front of the case as it is. I may actually re braid the whole PSU seen as I'm going to have it in pieces!

I shall keep updates as to how I get on.....sorry about the pic heavy posts.


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> I shall keep updates as to how I get on.....sorry about the pic heavy posts.


Keep the posts coming. I appreciate seeing how others are dealing with the case. I gave up, as my intention was a gaming rig that was small, effective, and relatively quiet. Most of my case has been jammed together to see what I could do without getting my hands too dirty. Of course there are always a million ideas on how to make the inside look nicer, get better airflow, etc, but honestly I just want the aforementioned 3 things together, and right now with the H90 on my CPU, GPU on a relatively quiet fan curve, and storage solutions solved the ghettoest way possible, I'm happy and can game when I have the time (sadly very rarely these days).


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.GumbyM.D.*
> 
> Keep the posts coming. I appreciate seeing how others are dealing with the case. I gave up, as my intention was a gaming rig that was small, effective, and relatively quiet. Most of my case has been jammed together to see what I could do without getting my hands too dirty. Of course there are always a million ideas on how to make the inside look nicer, get better airflow, etc, but honestly I just want the aforementioned 3 things together, and right now with the H90 on my CPU, GPU on a relatively quiet fan curve, and storage solutions solved the ghettoest way possible, I'm happy and can game when I have the time (sadly very rarely these days).


Since you have up on the case, did you go with a different one and which one?


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Since you have up on the case, did you go with a different one and which one?


No. I'm totally enthralled with the case still. I gave up on trying to DIY exquisite or complex solutions on how to cool the GPU and CPU silently with good temps. There is DIY potential, and if I really wanted to I could probably do something really cool with it, but honestly I just don't have the time for it. I barely get to game these days, so whatever free time I have I'd rather be doing that than modding.

That being said, I'm not unhappy with my 3770k and 290.... The CPU is on the CLC loop, and is quiet enough, and the 290 I have a custom fan profile for, so if I'm gaming with headsets on, I don't notice any sound even though the computer is on the desk about 3' from my ear.

I'm still scheming in my head every day to think about what I can do for a better GPU cooler, but i'm running out of ideas, and don't really have time for putting any of them into practice (I think I would get decent temps (60-70c, silently) if I bought a cheap CLC from Corsair, did a Kraken G10 on the GPU, but cut the second CLC and spliced it in to the CPU loop on the 140mm radiator, so 2 pumps and blocks, 1 radiator.

I'm still also surfing ebay to see if anyone is ditching one of the coolers from an aftermarket 290/290x, something that fits in a 2 slot width, unlike ALL of the friggin aftermarket air coolers that are 3 slot and too tall. Now I go through Newegg looking at the side profiles for every card...


----------



## Exx-on

Dr.Gumby what GPU are you using in your SG08 rig?

I ideally want a R9 280x Double Dissipation from XFX but have a bad feeling it's going to be slightly to tall for the SG08 ?

Anyways! Progress:



Shortening some sata power cables



After removing 1 x PCI-e, 1 x SATA power/molex power and shortening 1 x SATA power cable, I managed to fit all excess power cables into the area behind the hdd cage and above the psu, allowing the DVD drive bracket to be fitted and filled later on









Here is GPU bay area to show how much room I have to play with:





And here with my other rig's XFX HD6950 fitted to see how much extra room I've got!


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> Dr.Gumby what GPU are you using in your SG08 rig?
> 
> I ideally want a R9 280x Double Dissipation from XFX but have a bad feeling it's going to be slightly to tall for the SG08 ?


From Newegg it looks like the height of the card shouldn't be a problem since it doesn't look like it extends any past the bracket. That's how I've been gauging the height of cards when surfing for them. Fortunately Newegg had the foresight to provide those sideways pics for us. It also looks like Tech PowerUp did a nice page on the card as well, where they specify it as a double-slot, which should fit fine.

I'm running a stock Powercolor 290 currently. Found a fantabulous deal on it from Newegg open box, and it works great other than the occasional AMD driver crash on certain games. I flashed to the Asus 290x bios (knowing that it wouldn't unlock the shaders, just for extra voltage ability) and it's entirely stabilized the card, and I haven't had any crashes since.

I think it was a combo of the card overheating a certain way because of how a specific game was using it, and the voltages or something being low on the card. I could run BF4 all day long, and run furmark and 3dmark and Heaven and Valley and none of them would show any issues, even overclocked. But just World of Tanks and Tropico 5 would crash the card causing the driver to fail, the screen to pixelate, and I'd have to hard reboot. Fixed now though, running great, and running at higher clocks to boot (also on a custom fan profile)


----------



## Exx-on

Are you looking at the double dissipation XFX card?

This is the one I've wanted for quite some time:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-xfx-radeon-r9-280x-dd-black-edition-28nm-6200mhz-gddr5-gpu-1080mhz-2048-streams-dvi-hdmi-mdport

Got a bad feeling it extends to far upwards above the PCI slot bracket to fit in my case









Anyway, she's all together and working nicely now!

Here's a few finished shots:













Overall really pleased with the finished build, awesome looking case, even if it was a bit of a s**t getting it all in neatly! CPU and GPU temps are even pretty decent with 1 fan on my H75, the 4770K is idling at around 37C.

All I need now are some extra grill/fan filters for the case otherwise it will get extremely dirty when I use it on set, which 99% of the time are dusty as hell!

I think someone mentioned Demciflex filters early in the thread, think is the best way to go.


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Build looks very good, nice and clean. Mine is quite ghetto 

I think you would have clearance issues with that 280x, since it looks very wide in the socket, so it will likely hit the top support arm (unless you took out a dremel and trimmed that side of the bracket down; isn't it a U shape?). Also, I haven't tried it, but my friend who builds systems commercially swears that using any of those coolers that ventilate internally (not a blower-style cooler) will cause temperature issues in the rest of the case (that being said, he's mad if his watercooling loop goes above ambient... so I take "temperature issues" with a grain of salt). I think as long as you have an exhaust fan of some sort with decent air flow, you'll be fine, which you do have with the H75.

So one thing that stuck out to me is that metal top bracket that you're using for your H75. Did that come with the case? Mine only had some flimsy plastic bracket to fit that 180mm fan on. It also looks like it would be pretty easy to set up a gasket on so that you had almost direct contact with the ventilation on the case.

With the plastic 180mm fan bracket mount that came with my case (SUGO SG08 original w/PSU) it was recessed maybe .5-.75" from the top grill ventilation.

It's nice that they added that with the new cases... Might pick one up, if it is flush with the top, it might be a godsend if I wanted to do a dual radiator across the top of the case, I wouldn't have to fabricate a bracket like Hybster did.


----------



## Exx-on

Yeah the system is running perfectly fine temp wise whilst under load at the moment, and thats with my current XFX HD6950 non-blower type card in it. So I'm definitely happy to get the same design of GPU cooler again and put that in, but as you said, height of the card looks as though it could be an issue&#8230;.. I shall do some more research!

I think actually installing it would be the impossibility, once it is installed I reckon there would just be enough room for it before it hit the base of the power/kettle port. If only there were a way of getting the GPU and the mobo in at the same time then it would work!! I could dremel the case but I don't particularly want to, I think it would lose quite a lot of structural rigidity if I did.

Yeah the black metal bracket came as standard with this case for me, I did get the one that that doesn't come with the silverstone 180mm fan/controller and PSU combo though so that might be something to do with it&#8230;. rad gasket sounds like a great idea!

Yeah a dual rad might be possible, you'd probably have to drill your own mounting screw holes and it would probably sit quite tight against the hdd cage but it's more than likely doable









I've sent my order for some Demcifilter's today so should be here within a few weeks, i'll post up some pics of them once there all fitted


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> Yeah the system is running perfectly fine temp wise whilst under load at the moment, and thats with my current XFX HD6950 non-blower type card in it. So I'm definitely happy to get the same design of GPU cooler again and put that in, but as you said, height of the card looks as though it could be an issue&#8230;.. I shall do some more research!
> 
> I think actually installing it would be the impossibility, once it is installed I reckon there would just be enough room for it before it hit the base of the power/kettle port. If only there were a way of getting the GPU and the mobo in at the same time then it would work!! I could dremel the case but I don't particularly want to, I think it would lose quite a lot of structural rigidity if I did.
> 
> Yeah the black metal bracket came as standard with this case for me, I did get the one that that doesn't come with the silverstone 180mm fan/controller and PSU combo though so that might be something to do with it&#8230;. rad gasket sounds like a great idea!
> 
> Yeah a dual rad might be possible, you'd probably have to drill your own mounting screw holes and it would probably sit quite tight against the hdd cage but it's more than likely doable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent my order for some Demcifilter's today so should be here within a few weeks, i'll post up some pics of them once there all fitted


How much did you pay for the filters? Did you get filters for both sides of the case?

Yeah, the bracket comes with the SG08-Lite as standard.

I was going to contact Silverstone and see if I could buy another bracket for the fan to place next to the one there now. With 2 brackets you can really fit a 240mm rad up there even easier with some extra drill work. It is something I am considering since I would never use the DVD drive slot and I can move my SSD and 2.5" drive to another location in the case if need be.


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How much did you pay for the filters? Did you get filters for both sides of the case?
> 
> Yeah, the bracket comes with the SG08-Lite as standard.
> 
> I was going to contact Silverstone and see if I could buy another bracket for the fan to place next to the one there now. With 2 brackets you can really fit a 240mm rad up there even easier with some extra drill work. It is something I am considering since I would never use the DVD drive slot and I can move my SSD and 2.5" drive to another location in the case if need be.


Yea I'm wondering about using 1 or 2 of them across the top for a 240/280 radiator. I already don't have the ODD or HDD bays there. I let my SSD and 4tb HDD float on top of the PSU, loosely wrapped in printer paper









Hmm I'm going to do some more research on these brackets... I'd love to say they'll help me get to my goal of having a full radiator in it, but realistically I still won't have the time to put together a decent system, so hopefully it can help someone who has the old bracket and gave up hope on modding...


----------



## Exx-on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How much did you pay for the filters? Did you get filters for both sides of the case?
> 
> Yeah, the bracket comes with the SG08-Lite as standard.
> 
> I was going to contact Silverstone and see if I could buy another bracket for the fan to place next to the one there now. With 2 brackets you can really fit a 240mm rad up there even easier with some extra drill work. It is something I am considering since I would never use the DVD drive slot and I can move my SSD and 2.5" drive to another location in the case if need be.


Yeah got filters for all 3 side vents, big GPU side vent, and both smaller vents on the opposite side, came to around 30 dollars, just short of £19 in sterling, pretty reasonable seeing as they're custom made to fit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.GumbyM.D.*
> 
> Yea I'm wondering about using 1 or 2 of them across the top for a 240/280 radiator. I already don't have the ODD or HDD bays there. I let my SSD and 4tb HDD float on top of the PSU, loosely wrapped in printer paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I'm going to do some more research on these brackets... I'd love to say they'll help me get to my goal of having a full radiator in it, but realistically I still won't have the time to put together a decent system, so hopefully it can help someone who has the old bracket and gave up hope on modding...


What sort of bracket did yours come with if it didn't have the metal one like on mine then dude?

Yeah I can imagine that would work, although you'll have to remember that the metal bracket like mine will only fit at the back because the right hand (GPU side) rail is lower at the rear. So you'd have to do a little modding for another of the same bracket to fit up the front of the case.


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> What sort of bracket did yours come with if it didn't have the metal one like on mine then dude?
> 
> Yeah I can imagine that would work, although you'll have to remember that the metal bracket like mine will only fit at the back because the right hand (GPU side) rail is lower at the rear. So you'd have to do a little modding for another of the same bracket to fit up the front of the case.


This is what my bracket looks like. Plasticy. Looking at that picture (and others searching for it) it looks a lot more flush to the top of the case, however I recall looking down into the case when I had that bracket/fan/filter on there it looked like there was a .25-.5" gap of mixed waste air.


----------



## Exx-on

Ahh thats sucks on the plastic top cover, I'm sure if you could get hold of a metal style one it would fit into the pre existing mount points for your plastic cover…..getting hold of one might be the tricky part though. Give Silverstone a shout they might be willing to help you out!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> Yeah got filters for all 3 side vents, big GPU side vent, and both smaller vents on the opposite side, came to around 30 dollars, just short of £19 in sterling, pretty reasonable seeing as they're custom made to fit.
> What sort of bracket did yours come with if it didn't have the metal one like on mine then dude?
> 
> Yeah I can imagine that would work, although you'll have to remember that the metal bracket like mine will only fit at the back because the right hand (GPU side) rail is lower at the rear. So you'd have to do a little modding for another of the same bracket to fit up the front of the case.


Mine came with this bracket and then the plastic fan filter that slides in and out on top of it.



That's not a bad price for those filters at all.

I really like this case so far, but my only concern is that too much heat from the GPU is getting trapped in the upper left hand corner. I have the top 120mm fan exhausting to pull as much heat out of the case. The only thing that sucks is that it would of been nice to have the ability to add another fan or two somewhere. After playing a game like Watch Dogs which pushes the GPU, it gets very very hot on top of the case.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I have the top 120mm fan exhausting to pull as much heat out of the case. The only thing that sucks is that it would of been nice to have the ability to add another fan or two somewhere. After playing a game like Watch Dogs which pushes the GPU, it gets very very hot on top of the case.


Did you try the top fan as intake, or just guessed that it was better as exhaust? I say this because fans don't pick out only the "heat" and leave the cool air, but they move air from whatever is the path of least resistance. It can be that an exhaust in a small case is mostly pulling from a fresh air source and not necessarily from a hot air source.

Anyway, each case and fans setup is different - best to test both ways and measure temps


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Did you try the top fan as intake, or just guessed that it was better as exhaust? I say this because fans don't pick out only the "heat" and leave the cool air, but they move air from whatever is the path of least resistance. It can be that an exhaust in a small case is mostly pulling from a fresh air source and not necessarily from a hot air source.
> 
> Anyway, each case and fans setup is different - best to test both ways and measure temps


Thanks for the advice. I haven't tried it as an intake, might experiment this weekend then. Would you recommend using 2 fans then? The top fan pulling the air in while the second one push the air down?

I should mention that I have a H60 on that top bracket, which I didn't in my previous post.


----------



## Exx-on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Mine came with this bracket and then the plastic fan filter that slides in and out on top of it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad price for those filters at all.
> 
> I really like this case so far, but my only concern is that too much heat from the GPU is getting trapped in the upper left hand corner. I have the top 120mm fan exhausting to pull as much heat out of the case. The only thing that sucks is that it would of been nice to have the ability to add another fan or two somewhere. After playing a game like Watch Dogs which pushes the GPU, it gets very very hot on top of the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Did you try the top fan as intake, or just guessed that it was better as exhaust? I say this because fans don't pick out only the "heat" and leave the cool air, but they move air from whatever is the path of least resistance. It can be that an exhaust in a small case is mostly pulling from a fresh air source and not necessarily from a hot air source.
> 
> Anyway, each case and fans setup is different - best to test both ways and measure temps


I have mine setup the same as you Zombie, radiator screwed straight to the top bracket with a fan underneath pushing the hot air out of the rad rather than into the case. A lot of hot air comes out of the top of mine which is a good sign I guess, and under stress tests of the system I am maxing out both CPU and GPU at around 60-65, which for me is pretty respectable seeing as the system is pretty power hungry.

My idea with using the 120mm as an exhaust was simply that heat rises so the 120mm would mainly be sucking out the hot air from the back of the GPU and CPU area whilst also eliminating any hot air from the rad getting into the case. I haven't tested it personally but can imagine that swapping the top 120 to and intake might slightly decrease CPU temps but would drastically increase both GPU and mono temps considerably&#8230;..All just theory though









Cant wait to get the filters!!


----------



## Exx-on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I haven't tried it as an intake, might experiment this weekend then. Would you recommend using 2 fans then? The top fan pulling the air in while the second one push the air down?
> 
> I should mention that I have a H60 on that top bracket, which I didn't in my previous post.


I found it to be rather tight trying to fit 2 x 120mm fans on my H75 which I believe the rad is slightly thicker than the H60 (or maybe the other way round)&#8230;..Would have put a lot of pressure on the hoses from the rad against the upright power-cap part of my motherboard so thought best to leave it at 1 fan.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> I have mine setup the same as you Zombie, radiator screwed straight to the top bracket with a fan underneath pushing the hot air out of the rad rather than into the case. A lot of hot air comes out of the top of mine which is a good sign I guess, and under stress tests of the system I am maxing out both CPU and GPU at around 60-65, which for me is pretty respectable seeing as the system is pretty power hungry.
> 
> My idea with using the 120mm as an exhaust was simply that heat rises so the 120mm would mainly be sucking out the hot air from the back of the GPU and CPU area whilst also eliminating any hot air from the rad getting into the case. I haven't tested it personally but can imagine that swapping the top 120 to and intake might slightly decrease CPU temps but would drastically increase both GPU and mono temps considerably&#8230;..All just theory though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to get the filters!!


Yeah, thinking very similar there.

I've considered getting a 240mm rad to the top for cooling the GPU and maybe just putting a air cooler for the CPU, this way there is less heat in this case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> I found it to be rather tight trying to fit 2 x 120mm fans on my H75 which I believe the rad is slightly thicker than the H60 (or maybe the other way round)&#8230;..Would have put a lot of pressure on the hoses from the rad against the upright power-cap part of my motherboard so thought best to leave it at 1 fan.


The H60 was tight trying to fit that with even the one fan, I was afraid that it was going to break a hose. A case like this that is short in height probably works much better with a custom WC solution.


----------



## Exx-on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yeah, thinking very similar there.
> 
> I've considered getting a 240mm rad to the top for cooling the GPU and maybe just putting a air cooler for the CPU, this way there is less heat in this case.
> The H60 was tight trying to fit that with even the one fan, I was afraid that it was going to break a hose. A case like this that is short in height probably works much better with a custom WC solution.


Yeah you are probably right, a cheeky 240 rad/pump for both CPU and GPU would probably work rather well, and nice a quite&#8230;..although implementing it into the small space would be a challenge all in itself!


----------



## Exx-on

This SG08 (non Lite) is pretty sweet for a custom water-cooled build&#8230;.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1316411/sg08-itx-watercooled


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> Yeah you are probably right, a cheeky 240 rad/pump for both CPU and GPU would probably work rather well, and nice a quite&#8230;..although implementing it into the small space would be a challenge all in itself!


Look at post #5, @hybster pulled it off quite well.

This is how mine looks.



You could always screw the 240mm to the bracket that's there already and maybe build another set of brackets to hold it up where the DVD/BD drive would go. Then you could always just place 2 fans underneath the rad to pull. I would probably run the reservoir/pump in the back of the case so that way there is also an easy drainage considering how tight this case is.

Not sure how well a 240mm rad would cool a GPU and CPU, especially if you plan to ever OC.


----------



## WiSK

I've tried two fans push-pull on a H60 (old model) and really didn't see significant gains from the second fan, maybe 2-3C. Although the CPU (Sandy Bridge i5) wasn't overclocked or anything, so it might have been that there just wasn't much heat being pumped to the rad.


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

One thing I just noticed was that Hybster also used the XT45 radiator, which is an alphacool extra thick radiator. It's not their 60mm or the Monsta thickness, but 45mm for a radiator is still almost double the standard thickness of a corsair or swiftech radiator, which are 29mm. That's why he has such low clearance between the fan and the PSU. That's what I've been trying to figure out when looking at his pics for all of those hours I've spent staring and mentally planning. That's almost an additional fan worth of height added!

I'm still thinking that a 280mm radiator, if I used a 29mm radiator instead of the 45... that's a huge space savings... Hmmm things are looking a little brighter in my mind right now...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> This SG08 (non Lite) is pretty sweet for a custom water-cooled build&#8230;.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1316411/sg08-itx-watercooled


Yeah, that looks sweet. So it looks like he is just using the 240mm rad for both the GPU and CPU. Have to wonder how cool it keeps both components, especially if you want to OC one of the two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I've tried two fans push-pull on a H60 (old model) and really didn't see significant gains from the second fan, maybe 2-3C. Although the CPU (Sandy Bridge i5) wasn't overclocked or anything, so it might have been that there just wasn't much heat being pumped to the rad.


Yeah, I had tried it too on another build of mine and it didn't bring the temps down much. Now when I had a 240mm rad (H100i), it did a great job cooling the CPU due to the more surface area vs. H60. That was in a much larger case.

Do you guys think that if you get a 240mm rad on the top, do you have to cutout another 120mm fan spot? Can the one 120mm fan spot that's there already do the work? The fans would be under the rad is what I was thinking.


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yeah, that looks sweet. So it looks like he is just using the 240mm rad for both the GPU and CPU. Have to wonder how cool it keeps both components, especially if you want to OC one of the two.
> Yeah, I had tried it too on another build of mine and it didn't bring the temps down much. Now when I had a 240mm rad (H100i), it did a great job cooling the CPU due to the more surface area vs. H60. That was in a much larger case.
> 
> Do you guys think that if you get a 240mm rad on the top, do you have to cutout another 120mm fan spot? Can the one 120mm fan spot that's there already do the work? The fans would be under the rad is what I was thinking.


You definitely have to cut out an additional spot. The most efficient method is using the existing 140mm hole and adding another, and putting in a 280mm radiator.

I keep mulling back and forth as to whether it's enough radiator for a CPU+GPU, but in my mind, after seeing how happy people were with the temps on the 295x2 having 2 Hawaii GPUs together in 1 loop with 1 120mm radiator, I think that 280mm is more than enough for those without a doubt.

My mind is still on whether I can get reasonable (<70c) temps out of 1 140mm radiator, so i don't have to slice and dice the case, and I would do exactly what the 295x2 has, which is 2 asetek CPU coolers in-line with each other on 1 radiator. That would make life easy, I'm just not sure of the temps that would come out. I'm certain that they'll be in the 70s-mid 80s at full load, but I'm not sure whether it's worth it, since I'm already getting those temps with the 290 air cooler, overclocked, and at a reasonable sound level since I have a custom fan curve that works well now.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.GumbyM.D.*
> 
> You definitely have to cut out an additional spot. The most efficient method is using the existing 140mm hole and adding another, and putting in a 280mm radiator.
> 
> I keep mulling back and forth as to whether it's enough radiator for a CPU+GPU, but in my mind, after seeing how happy people were with the temps on the 295x2 having 2 Hawaii GPUs together in 1 loop with 1 120mm radiator, I think that 280mm is more than enough for those without a doubt.
> 
> My mind is still on whether I can get reasonable (<70c) temps out of 1 140mm radiator, so i don't have to slice and dice the case, and I would do exactly what the 295x2 has, which is 2 asetek CPU coolers in-line with each other on 1 radiator. That would make life easy, I'm just not sure of the temps that would come out. I'm certain that they'll be in the 70s-mid 80s at full load, but I'm not sure whether it's worth it, since I'm already getting those temps with the 290 air cooler, overclocked, and at a reasonable sound level since I have a custom fan curve that works well now.


Do you have a link to that 280mm rad, I'd like to take a look at it?

I've seen several builds around here with guys cooling GPU's with just 120mm rad's. Quite interesting that they are able to pull it off. Guess look at the new GPU brackets from NZXT and Corsair which can use a 120mm rad to cool the GPU. My 770 temps on air are pretty good, but going even with a 120mm rad for it would help cut noise and heat down which would be huge.


----------



## Exx-on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.GumbyM.D.*
> 
> You definitely have to cut out an additional spot. The most efficient method is using the existing 140mm hole and adding another, and putting in a 280mm radiator.
> 
> I keep mulling back and forth as to whether it's enough radiator for a CPU+GPU, but in my mind, after seeing how happy people were with the temps on the 295x2 having 2 Hawaii GPUs together in 1 loop with 1 120mm radiator, I think that 280mm is more than enough for those without a doubt.
> 
> My mind is still on whether I can get reasonable (<70c) temps out of 1 140mm radiator, so i don't have to slice and dice the case, and I would do exactly what the 295x2 has, which is 2 asetek CPU coolers in-line with each other on 1 radiator. That would make life easy, I'm just not sure of the temps that would come out. I'm certain that they'll be in the 70s-mid 80s at full load, but I'm not sure whether it's worth it, since I'm already getting those temps with the 290 air cooler, overclocked, and at a reasonable sound level since I have a custom fan curve that works well now.


So you want to add another 120mm rad/CLC to your 290x? I can imagine that would work amazingly well!!

Have 1 x 120mm/140mm CLC on the CPU and then another 120mm/140mm CLC on the GPU mounted to a custom bracket where the dvd/bd drive bay is supposed to be, sounds although it could definitely work!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Do you have a link to that 280mm rad, I'd like to take a look at it?
> 
> I've seen several builds around here with guys cooling GPU's with just 120mm rad's. Quite interesting that they are able to pull it off. Guess look at the new GPU brackets from NZXT and Corsair which can use a 120mm rad to cool the GPU. My 770 temps on air are pretty good, but going even with a 120mm rad for it would help cut noise and heat down which would be huge.


As Zombie said, in theory should work pretty well, 2 x CLC's and 2 x fans for exhaust and you've got essentially a custom water-cooled system that keeps the heat from both the GPU and CPU completely separate.


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

If I did my ghetto route, I'd do the Corsair H110 here which is a 280mm CLC, and I'd patch in the additional block from my current H90 (140mm single rad, works great for CPU currently).

If I were doing it legit, I'd either go with a Swiftech or any of the numerous 280mm radiators that are high quality and under 35mm thick that are available (I was going to start listing from Performance-PCs site, but there were just too many from all reputable brands, Swiftech, Alphacool (ST30), XSPC (EX 280), BlackIce (Nemesis Stealth). There are options out there. I'd google for Skinnee Labs tests or Martins Liquid Labs, 2 of the greatest assets to watercooling in a long time.

FWIW, if anyone has questions about watercooling in this case, feel free to ask. I had a fully decked out watercooled full-cover crossfire rig on my last full desktop (HAF-X, monstrous size), so now I'm trying to apply my experience there to this new setup


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> So you want to add another 120mm rad/CLC to your 290x? I can imagine that would work amazingly well!!
> 
> Have 1 x 120mm/140mm CLC on the CPU and then another 120mm/140mm CLC on the GPU mounted to a custom bracket where the dvd/bd drive bay is supposed to be, sounds although it could definitely work!
> As Zombie said, in theory should work pretty well, 2 x CLC's and 2 x fans for exhaust and you've got essentially a custom water-cooled system that keeps the heat from both the GPU and CPU completely separate.


Sorry for the confusion. I want ONE radiator for everything in the case. I don't want to do the 2 CLCs. I was trying to emphasize the example of how we waaaay overestimate required cooling (or at least have very high expectations of very low temps) with how the 2x290 GPUs are on the 1 120mm radiator with reasonable temps. I'm still not sure what to do and how much modding I want to do. Ultimately it'll come down to that.

I know if I cut the top of the case up (or drill it out for a matching 140mm grid towards the front of the case) I'll have no problem cooling the CPU and GPU on one 280mm radiator. The question is can I leave it all intact and just run them both off of 1 140mm radiator if I expand the H90's loop. I'm pretty sure it'll be fine. I won't get stellar room-temperature temps, but whatever it is it'll be quiet and keep the temps reasonable.


----------



## Mjinx

Hey guys, I was thinking to make a new thread and post my question there but hence some or most of you actually own this little case, I thought this most be a more direct feed for my to make my query.

I'm planning to build a new system in the SG08 Lite case, so my question is will it be able to fit "DARK ROCK PRO 3"

Their site says the overall dimensions is "(L x W x H),150 x 137 x 163" and I know the SG08 Lite has "Ample space for CPU cooling (147mm in height)" but is there any way to get the extra room like by removing the fan bracket at top of the case?

I used to have a Corsair AIO CPU cooler and the noise was just too painful hence this time around I promised my self not to go down that route again. From everything I red the dark rock might just be the thing I need to keep cool and quite but if there are any other quite solutions that are not too costly please do tell.

Once again I apologise for posting my question here, but hey I suppose I'm joining the owners club soon


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjinx*
> 
> Hey guys, I was thinking to make a new thread and post my question there but hence some or most of you actually own this little case, I thought this most be a more direct feed for my to make my query.
> 
> I'm planning to build a new system in the SG08 Lite case, so my question is will it be able to fit "DARK ROCK PRO 3"
> 
> Their site says the overall dimensions is "(L x W x H),150 x 137 x 163" and I know the SG08 Lite has "Ample space for CPU cooling (147mm in height)" but is there any way to get the extra room like by removing the fan bracket at top of the case?
> 
> I used to have a Corsair AIO CPU cooler and the noise was just too painful hence this time around I promised my self not to go down that route again. From everything I red the dark rock might just be the thing I need to keep cool and quite but if there are any other quite solutions that are not too costly please do tell.
> 
> Once again I apologise for posting my question here, but hey I suppose I'm joining the owners club soon


Welcome to the club (soon)!

When I tried the air cooling route, I only tried a lower profile noctua setup, which fit closely, but it was still quite loud.

If I'm honest, I would not recommend going with that heatsink, especially if it replaces the exhaust fan up top. Your temps will get out of control since you won't have exhaust in the case. It won't matter how good the CPU cooler is if it just is recirculating it's own hot air because there is no exhaust.

My recommendation, though you said you tried it and didn't like it, is to go back to a corsair all-in-one, and just get a better/quieter fan. I can't imagine you getting a quieter setup and/or better temp management with being on air, than being on a CLC (Closed loop cooler, i.e. corsair unit).

I'm using the H90, whose 140mm fan and radiator fit perfectly into the roof grid cutout of the case. Even at full load my temps on my CPU stay under 55c and still remain fairly quiet (3770k @ 4.2Ghz), and it's always providing significant air flow as it exhausts out of the case, so it benefits itself and the rest of the components in my case.


----------



## Exx-on

I 2nd Dr.Gumby on the CLC option, getting good temps with low noise levels on most heatsink coolers in the SG08-lite is going to be a big ask, and you will most likely end up sacrificing one or the other.

I have a low profile Corsair H75 (120mm) and am idling at around 40'C with up to 60-65'C under load (Intel 4770K @ 4.0Ghz) with very good noise levels.


----------



## Mjinx

Thanks for the replies Doc and Exx.

I guess try to look back into an alternative affordable AIO setup with some quite fans from noctua. I just hope I can achieve a better performance and noise level compare to my old build that had H50 corsair.

Are you guys also using your H90 and H75 with two fan setup?(pull push)


----------



## Exx-on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjinx*
> 
> Thanks for the replies Doc and Exx.
> 
> I guess try to look back into an alternative affordable AIO setup with some quite fans from noctua. I just hope I can achieve a better performance and noise level compare to my old build that had H50 corsair.
> 
> Are you guys also using your H90 and H75 with two fan setup?(pull push)


I'm using a single fan setup on mine that is underneath the rad blowing hot air directly out of the top of the case, essentially minimizing any heat from the rad accessing the main on the case (not that there's a whole lot of room anyway!).


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjinx*
> 
> Thanks for the replies Doc and Exx.
> 
> I guess try to look back into an alternative affordable AIO setup with some quite fans from noctua. I just hope I can achieve a better performance and noise level compare to my old build that had H50 corsair.
> 
> Are you guys also using your H90 and H75 with two fan setup?(pull push)


Yea, I used to have a first gen H50. It worked, but barely. I went full custom 360 rad and CPU + 2 GPUs under a full custom water build after that (it was because the 6950s were so damn loud).

The H90 is much easier to deal with, it handles much easier in the case, takes up a lot more space, and probably gives significantly better performance than that first gen product.

I'm running the H90 with the fan sandwiched between the radiator on the bottom and the case on the top with the air exhausting out of the case. The only slight annoyance is that the screws are sticking out of the top of my case, because I have a first gen SG08 which had this crappy plastic bracket that I didn't want my radiator hanging off of (and it didn't seal well to the top of the case, and I didn't want to have to gasket it either.).

My only complaint, and I'm not sure if anyone else has experienced this, which is that the H90 fan (mine anyway) doesn't like being run in a horizontal position. I know some types of fans don't work well like this, could be that, or it could be just my fan in particular, but my fan makes a rattle when the PC starts up, and it used to occasionally rattle in its sleeve. Right now it only rattles at startup and then goes silent again. I could replace the fan, but it doesn't bug me much, and I only have 120mm fans lying around and don't want to get into the fan-selection-crazyness that it can become, so I'm dealing for now.

So yea, I love having the H90, it's quiet and generally easy to deal with, though I do have to take the case cover off differently with the way I have it mounted. I have to slide the case back to unlock the front of the enclosure, then have to angle the front up slightly, pull the front forward, and then lift, because it has to clear the bottom of the radiator where the hoses connect.


----------



## vicyo

Do you guys recon that a 180mm XT45 radiator + AP181 will fit inside the SG08-Lite with a full cover gpu?
I'm looking for a ITX case that will fit a fully watercooled build besides the prodigy because it's too plasticky


----------



## fullderp

Hi all,

Thinking about picking one of these up with the new Pentium anniversary edition.
Does anyone know if I could squeeze in 2x3.5" drives and a 2.5" SSD? I don't need or want an optical.

My aims are quiet quiet quiet and quiet, so I'll be buying the quietest possible video card, using robber grommets where possible, quietest slimline cooler, quietest PSU etc.
I don't even intend for the 3.5" disks to be spinning often, they are actually just going to be there to take a snapshot backup of my FreeNAS server (well the critical stuff on it anyhow)

Any thoughts? - thanks all.
EDIT:
After reading the thread, would this PSU be no good? Too large?
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=27628

150x150x86mm


----------



## fullderp

Ok so here's where I now stand.

The SG08 with 600W supply from Silverstone, then I don't need to worry if it will fit.
The ASUS H97I-PLUS Motherboard
Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition G3258
Noctua NH-C12P SE14
and some RAM / SSD I have lying about.
No video card (at this time, soon though)

I'm really curious if I can somehow wedge a 3.5" HDD in that optical slot up top or not though? (don't even care if it's screwed in or not)
Anyone know?


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> Do you guys recon that a 180mm XT45 radiator + AP181 will fit inside the SG08-Lite with a full cover gpu?
> I'm looking for a ITX case that will fit a fully watercooled build besides the prodigy because it's too plasticky


I don't think the 180mm radiator will fit, and it definitely won't fit the stock hole in the top of the case (unless they've changed it in the Lite, but I don't think they have). The top exhaust is 140mm, and fits a 140mm radiator and fan perfectly (that's what I'm using, with an H90). I thought about doing a 180mm radiator instead of 240 or 280, but ultimately it would need heavy modification. I'm not even sure it would fit between the top support bars.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Thinking about picking one of these up with the new Pentium anniversary edition.
> Does anyone know if I could squeeze in 2x3.5" drives and a 2.5" SSD? I don't need or want an optical.
> 
> My aims are quiet quiet quiet and quiet, so I'll be buying the quietest possible video card, using robber grommets where possible, quietest slimline cooler, quietest PSU etc.
> I don't even intend for the 3.5" disks to be spinning often, they are actually just going to be there to take a snapshot backup of my FreeNAS server (well the critical stuff on it anyhow)
> 
> Any thoughts? - thanks all.
> EDIT:
> After reading the thread, would this PSU be no good? Too large?
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=27628
> 
> 150x150x86mm


I'm using a 3.5" and 2.5" SSD, and the 3.5" sits on top of the 2.5". If you don't mind coming up with your own rigging mechanism, you could almost certainly add a second 3.5", and could even probably add additional other 3.5" HDDs if you got creative with it.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.GumbyM.D.*
> 
> I don't think the 180mm radiator will fit, and it definitely won't fit the stock hole in the top of the case (unless they've changed it in the Lite, but I don't think they have). The top exhaust is 140mm, and fits a 140mm radiator and fan perfectly (that's what I'm using, with an H90). I thought about doing a 180mm radiator instead of 240 or 280, but ultimately it would need heavy modification. I'm not even sure it would fit between the top support bars.


Well Ss did add the 180mm fan capability to the Lite version. So my only doubt is the height clearance with the gpu because if the radiator is to wide for the bracket, I'll just put the fan between them


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

The original SG08 had the 180mm fan as well. I just don't think that you can get a radiator in there as well, i.e. it won't fit either because of the GPU as you've mentioned, or because of the dimensions of the radiators themselves.

I'm not at home to play with the dimensions and see how much room there would be, but I looked at the 180mm radiator option when scoping out watercooling solutions, and I found that it wouldn't work unfortunately.


----------



## vicyo

yeah, just finished looking at some builds and the SG08 is a no go for me if I don't compromise and watercooling is not the issue...

X-850 will have serious problems in there


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> yeah, just finished looking at some builds and the SG08 is a no go for me if I don't compromise and watercooling is not the issue...
> 
> X-850 will have serious problems in there


Correct, you wouldn't be able to fit the X-850. That being said, the only reason for needing one is having a dual-GPU single-slot video card (6990,7990,R9295x2,690,Titan-Z). Short of that, there is no need for anything more than the currently available 600w PSU. Silverstone makes solid PSUs, and 600w is a lot of overhead even for today's higher end single card systems. I know my 290 system, even with a mild overclock, barely pushes 350w at the wall. Even figuring in conversion efficiency losses, I'm still more than safe with 600w. I guess you could really overvolt the crap out of everything in your system, but you'd need more watercooling hardware than you could stuff in the box anyway.

If it's not for you, it's not for you. I gave up on watercooling for the meantime because of the size. It's totally worth it though having a system the size of a shoebox that cranks out frames with the best of them.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.GumbyM.D.*
> 
> Correct, you wouldn't be able to fit the X-850. That being said, the only reason for needing one is having a dual-GPU single-slot video card (6990,7990,R9295x2,690,Titan-Z). Short of that, there is no need for anything more than the currently available 600w PSU. Silverstone makes solid PSUs, and 600w is a lot of overhead even for today's higher end single card systems. I know my 290 system, even with a mild overclock, barely pushes 350w at the wall. Even figuring in conversion efficiency losses, I'm still more than safe with 600w. I guess you could really overvolt the crap out of everything in your system, but you'd need more watercooling hardware than you could stuff in the box anyway.
> 
> If it's not for you, it's not for you. I gave up on watercooling for the meantime because of the size. It's totally worth it though having a system the size of a shoebox that cranks out frames with the best of them.


The only reason I have the x-850 is that it was a better deal, with a rough price conversion it was 250USD for mine, or 220USD for the X-650. Brazil does't have that many PSU brands readily available... seasonic and raidmax arrived only about 1~2 years ago and it's almost dead, antec is just like a college student with bad attendance, enermax is a ultra rare pokemon and and only 1 store have silverstone stuff in this effing huge country [rant end]

About the watercooling thing I am almost giving up on that for the sake of a more compact build as you said. Since I already moved from a 700D behemoth to a sensible TJ08, why not go even further? The thing is that I cannot stand most of the LOUD stock GPU coolers and I really like those sleek full cover ITX blocks from bitspower.

The good thing is that most of my hardware is completing 2 years of use and as I have plans for a upgrade on Q4 2014~Q1 2015, so it's time gather some ideas and tighten my wallet (SG08 is the #1 candidate to replace my TJ08)


----------



## hiltonaugustus

I am looking into making a powerful build in a SG08 and was wondering if anybody could help me by answering a couple questions.

First - I'm hoping to fit in a Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ which is 46 mm wide - almost 2.5 slots wide. Part of that is because it has a backplate, but I don't think that accounts for more than 2-3 mm. It looks like it would be a VERY tight fit. I put a pick of it from the front below. Think it will work?

Question two is - with this card and a 140 mm AIO cooler, think my card will bake or will it have enough ventilation in the teeny case?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiltonaugustus*
> 
> Question two is - with this card and a 140 mm AIO cooler, think my card will bake or will it have enough ventilation in the teeny case?


Welcome to OCN!

I don't know about your first question, but for the second, the case has ventilation holes along the length of the GPU, so it will be getting fresh air directly.


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiltonaugustus*
> 
> I am looking into making a powerful build in a SG08 and was wondering if anybody could help me by answering a couple questions.
> 
> First - I'm hoping to fit in a Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ which is 46 mm wide - almost 2.5 slots wide. Part of that is because it has a backplate, but I don't think that accounts for more than 2-3 mm. It looks like it would be a VERY tight fit. I put a pick of it from the front below. Think it will work?
> 
> Question two is - with this card and a 140 mm AIO cooler, think my card will bake or will it have enough ventilation in the teeny case?


Oh man, that's the exact card I've been eyeing when looking for one with an aftermarket cooler.

Based on the Newegg description/picture, it looks like it would fit, but that intake would be right up against the ventilation holes. If that is true, then it is a positive, if you ask me. It means no air recirculation, only intake, and exhaust out the sides of the card, which then gets pulled through the rest of the case and out the top exhaust (if you're using it that way, as I do).

I too just haven't been able to pull the trigger because of the possibility that it may not fit. If you're in the US, and you buy it and it doesn't fit, you can make the case to newegg customer service that their description doesn't give the width, while you thought it would fit, due to their lack of providing the information ahead of time, it didn't fit, and hopefully they will refund the restocking fee. That was really my only concern, since the restocking fee at newegg is nuts, and they charge it on EVERYTHING (even if you never opened it) which is really frustrating.

For the second question, with this card and a 140mm cooler, since you're not using an AMD chip (since I don't think they even have mITX mobos for them), I believe you'd be fine. You might add 2-5c to your CPU, but honestly, unless you're going for a world record overclock, which you're not because you're building an SFF system, it won't matter. I could run my 3770k at 4.6ghz and add 2-5c and it wouldn't make the slightest bit of difference.

For the record, I'm using a 140mm Corsair H90, and a 290, but a reference blower-style one. It can get loud, but I game with headphones on (and I don't hear it even though it's 3' from my face, on the desk next to me). I also just do manual control of the fan profile, so I have it set to be no fan until 75c, then start cranking up, and even playing BF4 64 player MP, with my headphones on, the noise never bothers me.

Hopefully that helps. I wish I had a good answer to the first part. I think it will fit, since it looks like there is 0.25-0.3" between the intake to the stock 2-slot blower card and the side grate, and that should be half a slot, though I don't actually know the exact height of the slot spec.


----------



## hiltonaugustus

Ok, thanks for all the advice everyone and for the warm welcome to OC!

I am going to try it! I agree that if it fits, it will be ideal because the fan intakes will be so close to the side of the case. Parts should all arrive Tues-Wed. I will post when my build is complete. I am so excited - this is my first build and I wanted to go for something ambitious!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hybster*
> 
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooled sg08, 280*140 mm radiator + 4*140mm fans.
> ST45SF-G PSU installed to allow sandwiched fans on radiator and placing an aquaero fan controller in case.
> 
> Full details @ http://www.overclock.net/t/1340601/sg08-watercooled-280-mm-radiator


hybster, I notice that you made some updates to your case in the other thread. Would you want to post them here too?

I have a question for you with regards to the 280mm rad that you are using. If I went with a 240mm rad in here, you think it would be good enough to cool both the CPU and GPU without an OC. I see you have the 280mm rad cooling both so I take it things have ran well for you thus far?

I see you used custom brackets to hold the rad up and fans.....



If I used the bracket that came with the Lite where a rad/fans can fasten, like here where I have the H60 you think I can place the 240mm rad on here and then create some kind of bracket on the other side? Obviously I have to remove the HDD and Optical trays.


----------



## hiltonaugustus

I completed my SG08-Lite build! Thank you all for answering my questions along the way. I did end up getting the PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ card I was asking about. It did fit, just BARELY.

I've mildly overclocked my i5 4690k to 4.2GHz and I'm using the brand new Silverstone SFX 600 watt PSU. I decided to aircool after the 140mm NZXT AIO cooler I got didn't fit. So far temps are great and things are running quietly and smoothly.

My PCPartPicker list is below if anyone's interested. There's an album in my profile. Thanks everyone for your help.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/NFK9wP

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $219.99)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-C12P SE14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $62.99)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $133.99)
Memory: Kingston Fury Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory (Purchased For $94.29)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $249.99)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $102.12)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB PCS+ Video Card (Purchased For $349.59)
Case: Silverstone SG08B-LITE Mini ITX Desktop Case (Purchased For $92.63)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit) (Purchased For $69.99)
Other: Panasonic UJ-265 6X 3D Blu-ray Burner Writer DVD-R DVD-RW 12.7mm SATA Optical Drive (Purchased For $68.67)
Other: Silverstone SFX Series 600W Power Supply (SST-SX600-G) (Purchased For $134.99)
Other: Silverstone CP10 Slim-SATA to SATA Adapter (Purchased For $10.99)
Total: $1590.23


----------



## Exx-on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiltonaugustus*
> 
> I completed my SG08-Lite build! Thank you all for answering my questions along the way. I did end up getting the PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ card I was asking about. It did fit, just BARELY.
> 
> I've mildly overclocked my i5 4690k to 4.2GHz and I'm using the brand new Silverstone SFX 600 watt PSU. I decided to aircool after the 140mm NZXT AIO cooler I got didn't fit. So far temps are great and things are running quietly and smoothly.
> 
> My PCPartPicker list is below if anyone's interested. There's an album in my profile. Thanks everyone for your help.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/NFK9wP
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $219.99)
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-C12P SE14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $62.99)
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $133.99)
> Memory: Kingston Fury Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory (Purchased For $94.29)
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $249.99)
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $102.12)
> Video Card: PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB PCS+ Video Card (Purchased For $349.59)
> Case: Silverstone SG08B-LITE Mini ITX Desktop Case (Purchased For $92.63)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit) (Purchased For $69.99)
> Other: Panasonic UJ-265 6X 3D Blu-ray Burner Writer DVD-R DVD-RW 12.7mm SATA Optical Drive (Purchased For $68.67)
> Other: Silverstone SFX Series 600W Power Supply (SST-SX600-G) (Purchased For $134.99)
> Other: Silverstone CP10 Slim-SATA to SATA Adapter (Purchased For $10.99)
> Total: $1590.23


Good stuff dude,

I'm currently building some new render rigs at work which consist of multiple XFX R9 290X Black Editions so I 'borrowed' one to see if I could fit it in my SG08-Lite as I'm looking to buy the 280X&#8230;.. failed miserably as the card is a mere 3-4mm to tall! So I can imagine yours was a tight squeeze as well because all the 290's/280's are very similar in height!


----------



## ShengLong16

Here is a build I did about a month ago

Components

- Sugo SG08 Lite
- Gigabyte R9 290 OC Windforce
- Gigabyte H87N Wifi
- 8GB of Patriot RAM
- MX100 256GB SSD
- 1 TB Seagate Hard Drive
- NZXT X41 140mm Liquid Cooler
- FSP 80+ Gold Certified Power Supply

and for a display....... Oculus Rift DK2 (which is INCREDIBLE!!! by the way..)

The X41 was a tight fit but I was able to get it in there.... The r9 290 OC Winforce card had to be slightly modified..... I bent the shoud at the top 30 degrees so it wouldn't hit the frame of the case.

This setup preformed well... but I realized that the graphics card would heat the air inside the case and cause the CPU temps to increase considerably... like 20C

Going to build another one next week with two NZXT liquid cooling units......

Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## ShengLong16

Sorry Forgot the CPU.... I7 4790k

Here is a build I did about a month ago

Components

- Sugo SG08 Lite
- Gigabyte R9 290 OC Windforce
- Gigabyte H87N Wifi
- 8GB of Patriot RAM
- MX100 256GB SSD
- 1 TB Seagate Hard Drive
- NZXT X41 140mm Liquid Cooler
- FSP 80+ Gold Certified Power Supply

and for a display....... Oculus Rift DK2 (which is INCREDIBLE!!! by the way..)

The X41 was a tight fit but I was able to get it in there.... The r9 290 OC Winforce card had to be slightly modified..... I bent the shoud at the top 30 degrees so it wouldn't hit the frame of the case.

This setup preformed well... but I realized that the graphics card would heat the air inside the case and cause the CPU temps to increase considerably... like 20C

Going to build another one next week with two NZXT liquid cooling units......

Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShengLong16*
> 
> Sorry Forgot the CPU.... I7 4790k
> 
> Here is a build I did about a month ago
> 
> Components
> 
> - Sugo SG08 Lite
> - Gigabyte R9 290 OC Windforce
> - Gigabyte H87N Wifi
> - 8GB of Patriot RAM
> - MX100 256GB SSD
> - 1 TB Seagate Hard Drive
> - NZXT X41 140mm Liquid Cooler
> - FSP 80+ Gold Certified Power Supply
> 
> and for a display....... Oculus Rift DK2 (which is INCREDIBLE!!! by the way..)
> 
> The X41 was a tight fit but I was able to get it in there.... The r9 290 OC Winforce card had to be slightly modified..... I bent the shoud at the top 30 degrees so it wouldn't hit the frame of the case.
> 
> This setup preformed well... but I realized that the graphics card would heat the air inside the case and cause the CPU temps to increase considerably... like 20C
> 
> Going to build another one next week with two NZXT liquid cooling units......
> 
> Wish me luck!!!!!


Nice build! How did your build go last week with the 2 NZXT AIO's, that is one build I'd like to see. I'm thinking of cutting up my case to fit a second rad in it or even just going with a 240mm like @hybster did which would cool the GPU/CPU. Just kind of stinks we have not heard back from him as I was wondering how that build of his is going. Now that the 600W SFX PSU is out, you have more room for OC in this small package.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiltonaugustus*
> 
> I completed my SG08-Lite build! Thank you all for answering my questions along the way. I did end up getting the PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ card I was asking about. It did fit, just BARELY.
> 
> I've mildly overclocked my i5 4690k to 4.2GHz and I'm using the brand new Silverstone SFX 600 watt PSU. I decided to aircool after the 140mm NZXT AIO cooler I got didn't fit. So far temps are great and things are running quietly and smoothly.
> 
> My PCPartPicker list is below if anyone's interested. There's an album in my profile. Thanks everyone for your help.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/NFK9wP
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $219.99)
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-C12P SE14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $62.99)
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $133.99)
> Memory: Kingston Fury Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory (Purchased For $94.29)
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $249.99)
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $102.12)
> Video Card: PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB PCS+ Video Card (Purchased For $349.59)
> Case: Silverstone SG08B-LITE Mini ITX Desktop Case (Purchased For $92.63)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit) (Purchased For $69.99)
> Other: Panasonic UJ-265 6X 3D Blu-ray Burner Writer DVD-R DVD-RW 12.7mm SATA Optical Drive (Purchased For $68.67)
> Other: Silverstone SFX Series 600W Power Supply (SST-SX600-G) (Purchased For $134.99)
> Other: Silverstone CP10 Slim-SATA to SATA Adapter (Purchased For $10.99)
> Total: $1590.23


How is the new SFX600W PSU running for you, haven't seen too many thoughts on it yet from users since it just came out a month ago.


----------



## CaptainZombie

This is from the Node 304 thread and might even work to placing another bracket across the top for a 240mm rad by wokring with the existing bracket that holds the 120/140mm rad/fan with some slight modding.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12506/ex-rad-208/XSPC_RSRX_120mm_Series_Radiator_Stand_-_Powder_Coated_Black.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14356/ex-rad-320/Bitspower_120mm_Radiator_Mount_Holder_BP-120RADH-BK.html



My SX600-G came in today and I have been running it now the last hr and I do not hear the PSU so far considering the noise that people say they are hearing from it. Here are some updated pics......I removed the DVD and HDD trays. I plan to mod the top of the case so I can get one more 120mm fan up top and then here at some point soon I can get that 240mm rad to cool both CPU and GPU.


----------



## kaspar737

What is the absolute highest GPU (or widest, depends how to look) that will fit with the stock 180mm fan? A lot of GPUs are 4.4" wide, official specsheet says max width is 4.38".


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> What is the absolute highest GPU (or widest, depends how to look) that will fit with the stock 180mm fan? A lot of GPUs are 4.4" wide, official specsheet says max width is 4.38".


Are you looking at the SG08 or the SG08-Lite?


----------



## hiltonaugustus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How is the new SFX600W PSU running for you, haven't seen too many thoughts on it yet from users since it just came out a month ago.


Sorry for the slow response! It's been a busy week. It has been great - no trouble whatsoever. It handles my build with the i5 4960k with a slight OC and the R9 290, also slightly OCed. It seems to run warm when at full load. Obviously I don't know any temps, but its exhaust is quite hot. It isn't audible at all when the system is idle and definitely quieter than the GPU at load. I can't hear a thing from it.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiltonaugustus*
> 
> Sorry for the slow response! It's been a busy week. It has been great - no trouble whatsoever. It handles my build with the i5 4960k with a slight OC and the R9 290, also slightly OCed. It seems to run warm when at full load. Obviously I don't know any temps, but its exhaust is quite hot. It isn't audible at all when the system is idle and definitely quieter than the GPU at load. I can't hear a thing from it.


No problem, thanks! I've had mine for 2 days now and I am getting good results with it which I was surprised after the many complaints on [H] forums.

I bought a dremel yesterday, so I am ready to cut the top of the case once the brackets arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Are you looking at the SG08 or the SG08-Lite?


SG08 with 600W PSU and 180mm Air Penetrator fan.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> SG08 with 600W PSU and 180mm Air Penetrator fan.


My EVGA is about 4.3-4.4 inches in height and it looks like you have about another 3/4 of an inch to work with on top of that before hitting the top bracket. I am using a 120mm fan with a h60 rad on the top.


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> My EVGA is about 4.3-4.4 inches in height and it looks like you have about another 3/4 of an inch to work with on top of that before hitting the top bracket. I am using a 120mm fan with a h60 rad on the top.


What GPU model do you have?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> What GPU model do you have?


This is what I have

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130919&cm_re=evga_770_gtx_2gb-_-14-130-919-_-Product


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> This is what I have
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130919&cm_re=evga_770_gtx_2gb-_-14-130-919-_-Product


Thanks, so I guess a 4.4" GPU is okay.


----------



## Bergeton

Hi!

I'm kinda new here, I registered because I'm planning a new system with the SG08 to house my system. I'm on a bit of a budget, so I've been searching for mostly adequate components, not top of the range stuff.

I was hoping you guys could give me some opinions and advice on my planned build?
(if I come across like a tit sometimes, it's because the last machine I built housed a 3DFX Voodoo 2...and the cpu fan was fastened with rubber bands, didn't end well, funny story actually)

Here it comes:

Tower: Silverstone Sugo SG08
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-H97N
CPU: Intel i5 4460, 3.2GHz
GPU: Asus Strix GTX 970, 4GB
Storage: Kingston v300 120 GB SSD + Seagate Baracuda 1TB HDD
RAM: BallistiX Sport 2x4GB
Cooling: Silverstone AP 182 and a Noctua NH-U9B S2

Now, here is the thing.
That GPU is tall, really tall. Asus states that it is 5.5", a full 14 cm. I'm starting to worry that it won't fit.
First I worried the powerplugs woudn't fit, but they aren't at the top of the card. They're slightly lower, as this picture shows.
What do you think?

I really wanted that Asus card though. First I considered EVGA's 970 GTX but I read some disturbing reports about shoddy cooling and fan noise, so the Asus became super appealing.

Another thing I'm a little unsure about is the cooling.
I've read two accounts of SG08 owners flipping the top 180mm fan around and using it as an exhaust instead with great results.
-the cpu runs a little hotter, but overall system temperature goes down. Here's a link.

So I was thinking of switching the included AP181 for an AP182, which goes up to 2000rpm if needed, sound good to me. -but I'm an idiot, so.

Now that the top fan is an exhaust fan, I was thinking of ensuring that the cpu had adequate and silent cooling.
And since the SG08 has a vent on the side, I figured I might try mounting a vertical fan on the cpu.
-thinking that a vertical fan mounted to pull air from the direction of the vent on the side would help create a nice airflow through the housing.
So I found the Noctua NH-U9B SE2.
Noctua states that the height is about 12.5 cm, about 4.9".

So what do you think?
Are my theories grounded in reality or am I dreaming?

Thank you for reading


----------



## EdingJin

Hi!

I'm new here too, just finished my first ever pc build, using the SG08-Lite!

Here are my parts:
Case: Silverstone Sugo SG08-Lite
Case Fan: Noctua NF-P14 Flx 140mm
Motherboard: Asus H97i-plus
CPU: Intel i5 4590
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U9B S2
GPU: HIS R9 270X IceQ X² Boost 2GB
PSU: ANTEC NeoEco 520W 80Plus Bronze
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 1600MHz 2x4GB
Storage (from drives I had lying around) : Intel 320 160GB SSD + Samsung 2.5" HDD 500GB
DVD: Lite-on slim DVD burner

Concerning the Noctua NH-U9B S2 CPU cooler, I managed to fit it in the SG08 (just!). However, I have a 25mm thick top Noctua fan (the SG08-Lite comes without the 180mm fan) I think Air Penetrators are 30mm thick so you may have to change the top fan to a slimmer one to get that cooler to fit. Also RAM height can be an issue. The Kingston sticks I use are about 30mm high so its fine, but if you have tall heat spreaders you'll have problems fitting that cooler.

Currently, I have the top Noctua Fan set to intake and my temps are fine when playing Metro 2033 Redux or stress testing with Intel XTU (never going much above 60 for both CPU and GPU, for reference, at idle I'm between 34-40). I've not tried inverting the fan to exhaust, maybe the temps would be a little better but they are fine for me now.

Concerning the GPU, HIS website states that the R9 270X IceQ X² Boost is also 14cm, not sure if all manufacturers measure the same way though. Based on pictures alone, the Asus Strix GTX 970 looks taller to me . My GPU was tough to get in the case, I managed it without any mod, but I'm personally not brave enough to try anything bigger!

Big fan of this case, its cool, quiet and I can play my games from the couch









Hope this helps


----------



## Bergeton

This was indeed very helpful, thanks









Good to hear your GPU fit!
How much (little) clearing would you say you have between the GPU and the frame of your SG08 Lite?
-couple of millimeters?
I really hope ASUS and HIS meassure their GPUs in the same way, otherwise I may be up a certain creek with an undersized paddle. -or canoe, this metaphore suddenly went of the rails.

It's good you brought up the RAM.
Crucial state on their website that the BallistiX Sport is about 30 mm tall, so hopefully they'll fit under the cooler.

You have the SG08 Lite, as I understand?
Do you think there are some other differences between the SG08 and the SG08 Lite besides the built in PSU and the 180mm fan?

I'm wondering if perhaps the SG08, with the 180mm fan, could have a different, higher fan mount than the SG08 Lite.
-Wishfull thinking.

EDIT:
Photo of the SG08


Phobya have a 180mm fan thats 25mm thick. However it only goes up to 900rpm.
That doesn't sound like a lot.
I'm afraid that won't move enough air.

I really wanted to try getting a vertical fan in there, for fun, and the Noctua NH-U9B S2 was the smallest one I could find.
You wouldn't happen to know of any shorter fans?

(I do have the Noctua NH-L12 as a potential alternative CPU cooler, but I'm a little worried what it will do to my airflow if I still use the top fan for exhaust)

By the way, that 520 W powesupply you're using, is it powerful enough? No problems?
I'm asking because my Norwegian retailer said I should go for 600W "to be safe", but I'm not sure they're completely correct.
But from what I've seen, 500-550W should be enough?

EDIT:
Aslo found the EK Water Blocks EK-FAN 180.
Slightly higher airflow, but I don't know if it's good enough.


----------



## EdingJin

Quote:


> How much (little) clearing would you say you have between the GPU and the frame of your SG08 Lite?
> -couple of millimeters?


It's about 5mm, here are some pics to help you get an idea of the room available (or lack thereof!)




BTW, the heatpipe of the GPU in the 1st pic is behind the top case support.

Here are some pics of the other side where you can see the cooler and the different space restrictions:






You can also admire my first (extremely weak) attempts at cable management









I was also looking at the Noctua NH-L12 which is probably a better fit for this case as it allows you to take advantage of the top fan. But I was worried that with the central cpu placement on the Asus H97i, the heatpipes ends would interfere with the case sides or the GPU... maybe I worried for nothing?
Quote:


> Do you think there are some other differences between the SG08 and the SG08 Lite besides the built in PSU and the 180mm fan?


Sorry, can't really help you there, I've not seen the SG08 in real, only the Lite version. Hopefully, someone more knowledgeable on this forum can inform us.
Quote:


> By the way, that 520 W powesupply you're using, is it powerful enough? No problems?


No problems whatsoever! I understand that the GTX 970 is quite power efficient, plus all the manufacturers I've seen require 500W so you should be fine








I'm hoping your GPU will fit, the GTX 970 looks to be a really capable card for its power intake, great for SFF builds!!!

Glad to help!


----------



## Bergeton

Thanks a lot for these pictures, really helpful!









Based on those shots I think I'm going to risk trying the Asus Strix GTX970. *crosses every finger, toe and everything else*
-a little optimism never hurt anybody...well, maybe a little.

Man, that's a tight fit between the cpu fan and the case fan!
Good job








What case fan is that? NF-S12A FLX?
25 mms thick?
Does it go at full speed during prolonged stress (gaming)?

Your cable managment looks pretty stellar to my, impossibly untrained, eyes









Regarding the NH-L12.
I see that Hybster here in the forum had great luck with the NH-L12:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hybster*
> 
> In the sg08 you have this wonderful 180mm fan pointing down directly on the cpu socket, so why not use it? I started with a noctua nh-l12, which worked *very* well with the 180mm fan just above.


So that could be a great alternative for a pushing top fan.
I don't think I'll be using the top fan as an exhaust if I go for a NH-L12.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdingJin*
> 
> No problems whatsoever! I understand that the GTX 970 is quite power efficient, plus all the manufacturers I've seen require 500W so you should be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping your GPU will fit, the GTX 970 looks to be a really capable card for its power intake, great for SFF builds!!!


Thanks, if I go with an SG08-Lite instead I'll go for 500-550W PSU.
Yeah I'm really looking forward to trying the GTX970 out. From what I've read it's quite a game changer


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdingJin*
> 
> It's about 5mm, here are some pics to help you get an idea of the room available (or lack thereof!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the heatpipe of the GPU in the 1st pic is behind the top case support.
> 
> Here are some pics of the other side where you can see the cooler and the different space restrictions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also admire my first (extremely weak) attempts at cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also looking at the Noctua NH-L12 which is probably a better fit for this case as it allows you to take advantage of the top fan. But I was worried that with the central cpu placement on the Asus H97i, the heatpipes ends would interfere with the case sides or the GPU... maybe I worried for nothing?
> Sorry, can't really help you there, I've not seen the SG08 in real, only the Lite version. Hopefully, someone more knowledgeable on this forum can inform us.
> No problems whatsoever! I understand that the GTX 970 is quite power efficient, plus all the manufacturers I've seen require 500W so you should be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping your GPU will fit, the GTX 970 looks to be a really capable card for its power intake, great for SFF builds!!!
> 
> Glad to help!


I did some measuring to try and get a ASUS Strix or MSI Gaming 970 in here and those are close to 5.5" in height from what has been said by others in the 970 thread. I should have my MSI Gaming here on Monday, so I can take a look. Since those shrouds are wider and have a bigger height than my EVGA 770, I doubt they will fit. My H60 was actually slightly pushing my GPU it was so tight in there. I love the looks of the SG08, but I wish it was just a tad bigger in width and height. I am using the SG08-Lite BTW. I also did just order the Corsair 250D since the MSI will not fit. It is a real bummer that the EVGA 970's this time around are not that great because they are 4.4" in height and 9.5" in length. That really puts a damper on things because they were some of the best cards to use on the NVIDIA side and they were perfect for a SFF case.

The other issue with the Strix and MSI is that the shrouds will hit the top bar on the chassis. Really wish they didn't make such large shrouds, but I guess they must be done that way for cooling purposes.


----------



## Bergeton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I should have my MSI Gaming here on Monday, so I can take a look.


That's great! Looking forward to hearing if it fits.
Also: good luck, hope it fits









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It is a real bummer that the EVGA 970's this time around are not that great


Yeah, I had actually set my mind on getting an EVGA GTX 970, but then I started reading about cooling and fan problems.
Bit of a bummer, especially since the EVGA was a little less expensive


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bergeton*
> 
> That's great! Looking forward to hearing if it fits.
> Also: good luck, hope it fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had actually set my mind on getting an EVGA GTX 970, but then I started reading about cooling and fan problems.
> Bit of a bummer, especially since the EVGA was a little less expensive


Thank you very much! Good luck to you too with this case.

I also had my mind set on the EVGA until all the reports coming out about bad caps, the ACX cooler being very bad this time around, and a few other things just really messed up my plans. I use this as a HTPC with gaming and try to keep my system as quiet as possible, that is why the Maxwell efficiency attracted me to the 970. Things are already tight as it is with my 770 in there, I don't need to make it worse. When it comes to SFF, I think the Node 304 is about the perfect size but it has some limitations with what PSU you use on it. I'll report back early next week.


----------



## WiSK

Welcome to OCN Bergeton and EdingJin!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bergeton*
> 
> By the way, that 520 W powesupply you're using, is it powerful enough? No problems?
> I'm asking because my Norwegian retailer said I should go for 600W "to be safe", but I'm not sure they're completely correct.
> But from what I've seen, 500-550W should be enough?


The GTX970 draws under 150W, and that i5 draws under 60W. I think the retailer is playing on your inexperience. Not that you shouldn't get a 600W, but I think it's more important to get a good quality one that fits. For warranty purposes for the 970 then Nvidia advises 500W, but that's more to avoid RMAs from people who try to run it with a $10 PSU. Check the PSU section of the forum for the sticky thread about "recommended" PSUs. Then double check length whether it fits in the SG08.

Furthermore. If it's your first build: just buy the basic components and install your system. See how it all works. Then see if there are problems that need addressing. Don't waste money trying to fix problems that might not be there.

1. The stock cooler is fine if you aren't overclocking your CPU.
2. The stock 180mm fan is fine for 99% builds in the SG08. Using the 180mm fan as exhaust applied to a system with heavy overclocking on components that would draw more than 2x the power than your components would draw. Also if you read a bit more in their story, they achieved another impressive temperature decrease by replacing the _front_ fan as well.
3. Ballistix Sport *VLP* never worry about RAM clearance again.
4. The EVGA news articles about one of the heatpipes not making ideal contact is hysteria. The actual review that news is based on, barely mentions it (click here). The heatpipe still works because it's encased in metal that is touching the chip and the two other heatpipes. GPU fans are always noisy because they are high-speed 80mm fans. If you buy the Asus Strix and it doesn't fit, will it still cool better than the EVGA?


----------



## EdingJin

Quote:


> Man, that's a tight fit between the cpu fan and the case fan!
> Good job
> What case fan is that? NF-S12A FLX?
> 25 mms thick?
> Does it go at full speed during prolonged stress (gaming)?


Thanks








The top fan is a Noctua NF-P14 FLX, it can go up to 1200 rpm but it usually never goes above 900 rpm when gaming and at that speed it's pretty much silent for me. It´s not a PWM fan but with the asus mobo you have a bit of control. Noctua have since replaced with a new model that has PWM control I think.

Good luck with your build and keep us posted!
Quote:


> Welcome to OCN Bergeton and EdingJin!


Thanks WiSK! Great advice btw









As a first time builder myself, this thread has been real helpful.
Cheers to CaptainZombie


----------



## Bergeton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Welcome to OCN Bergeton and EdingJin!


Thank you!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> If it's your first build: just buy the basic components and install your system. See how it all works. Then see if there are problems that need addressing. Don't waste money trying to fix problems that might not be there.


It's actually really great "hearing" you "say" that!
Because I keep worrying about heat and noise. I wonder what it is that keeps telling me that the stock cooling must always be replaced?
I look at a case, a GPU and a CPU and think "Hmm, I wonder what sort of fans I'll need".
-even though I have no intention of overclocking!
I guess I just want to make sure the system is as quiet as I can afford








But I really don't know how noisy or quiet it is before I try the stock coolers, so I've got it a little backwards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 2. The stock 180mm fan is fine for 99% builds in the SG08. Using the 180mm fan as exhaust applied to a system with heavy overclocking on components that would draw more than 2x the power than your components would draw. Also if you read a bit more in their story, they achieved another impressive temperature decrease by replacing the _front_ fan as well.


Yeah, I think I'll definitely keep everyting set in the standard position.
Maybe I'll try testing the temps. with different fan orientations after a while.

I also started worrying about dust suddenly.
If one reverses the top fan into an exhaust, the air gets drawn in from the side vents and there is no dust filter on that vent.
Won't that result in faster dust buildup inside my machine









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 3. Ballistix Sport *VLP* never worry about RAM clearance again.


I just looked into those and their basically the same price as the normal BallistiX Sport.
So I think I'll go for the VLP instead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> If you buy the Asus Strix and it doesn't fit, will it still cool better than the EVGA?


Haha! That's a good point








The EVGA isn't completely off the table yet.
I hope Captain Zombie gets his MSI Gaming GTX970 soon and tells us if it fits!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I did some measuring to try and get a ASUS Strix or MSI Gaming 970 in here and those are close to 5.5" in height from what has been said by others in the 970 thread. I should have my MSI Gaming here on Monday, so I can take a look.


I just really, really like the sound of 0dB idle noise









There is one thing I've been searching for online without any luck:
An extra gpu fan duct and dust filter.
Anybody know where, and if, one might find such a thing?
-depending on the thickness of the card I guess a fan duct might not actually fit.

EDIT:
Thanks for the breakdown of powerconsumption and PSU wattage by the way, WiSK! Very educational


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bergeton*
> 
> The EVGA isn't completely off the table yet.
> I hope Captain Zombie gets his MSI Gaming GTX970 soon and tells us if it fits!
> I just really, really like the sound of 0dB idle noise


I am like you looking for the lowest possible dB in a HTPC. It doesn't help either with the EVGA 970 that they have coil whine which I think is utterly annoying.

Good luck with the SG08, it truly is a thing of beauty imo. I can't wait to see the new Silverstone 500WL PSU, that should really be nice for this case.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I own the MSI 970 gtx and it fits though the CD tray will have a fitting issue. Will post pics when I get home


----------



## ChaMbuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I own the MSI 970 gtx and it fits though the CD tray will have a fitting issue. Will post pics when I get home


Looking forward to this! I have the case on the way but postponed ordering a graphics card. My hopes are still up for the GTX970 STRIX, but I believe that one is even taller than the MSI.


----------



## Bergeton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I own the MSI 970 gtx and it fits though the CD tray will have a fitting issue. Will post pics when I get home


Great stuff!
Looking forward to it.
I was thinking of ditching the optical drive, atleast to begin with.
-I already have a usb dvd burner I can use in case of an emergency.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

It fit fine for me. My case is kinda beat cause its old and been thought alot


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> 
> It fit fine for me. My case is kinda beat cause its old and been thought alot


Thanks for the pic and confirmation. I wonder if this will still be a problem with a rad on top. I have an issue with mine where the rad pushed on the 770, so I wonder how wide this card is in there?


----------



## EdingJin

Wow that is a tight fit!!!

I've been drooling over the gtx 970 for the past few days







Think I'm going to have to treat myself to one come xmas









As I use the dvd drive in my sg08, the MSI Gaming is out of the picture and EVGA are not distributed where I live. The Gigabyte also seems too long for the sg08 at 312mm.

I did see that Zotac make a small gtx 970 (not the AMP! versions) and it´s by far the cheapest one here. I've not heard of that company before, seems they're not as highly rated as MSI, EVGA or Gigabyte on forums... Anyone have any experience with them?

On a side note, it´s going to be interesting to see AMD´s response in the ´14 xmas gpu fight


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdingJin*
> 
> Wow that is a tight fit!!!
> 
> I've been drooling over the gtx 970 for the past few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm going to have to treat myself to one come xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I use the dvd drive in my sg08, the MSI Gaming is out of the picture and EVGA are not distributed where I live. The Gigabyte also seems too long for the sg08 at 312mm.
> 
> I did see that Zotac make a small gtx 970 (not the AMP! versions) and it´s by far the cheapest one here. I've not heard of that company before, seems they're not as highly rated as MSI, EVGA or Gigabyte on forums... Anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> On a side note, it´s going to be interesting to see AMD´s response in the ´14 xmas gpu fight


I've had 2 zotac cards a 8800gts 320mb and a 550 ti. No issues at all


----------



## Bergeton

Thanks for the picture, really helpful









That decides it, I'm going to get an Asus Strix GTX970.
-if it doesn't fit I'll cry salty tears of self-inflicted-despair.

On a side note:
I can't believe how great everyone are around here.
Polite and helpful, excellent


----------



## ChaMbuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bergeton*
> 
> Thanks for the picture, really helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That decides it, I'm going to get an Asus Strix GTX970.
> -if it doesn't fit I'll cry salty tears of self-inflicted-despair.
> 
> Keep us updated


----------



## Bergeton

I'll make sure to do that









Now I just have to scrape together the funds.

Bills, huh. AMIRITE?!


----------



## ChaMbuna

Looking at the dvd tray, it seems not too hard to cut out a slot in the bottom plate for the MSI card to fit. Would cutting this away allow for the dvd tray to stay in place?


----------



## EdingJin

Quote:


> I've had 2 zotac cards a 8800gts 320mb and a 550 ti. No issues at all


Good news, the Zotac GTX 970 is now firmly in my sight!
Quote:


> That decides it, I'm going to get an Asus Strix GTX970.
> -if it doesn't fit I'll cry salty tears of self-inflicted-despair.


Best of luck with the Asus card and keep us posted


----------



## decapitor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> 
> It fit fine for me. My case is kinda beat cause its old and been thought alot


Were you able to fit this card by inserting it through the top of the case or the side? I have a CPU cooler that is maybe 1-2mm away from my current GPU's backside so there's no way for me to insert a new GPU other than through the side. The GPU has to come straight up out of the PCI-e slot, so it needs maybe a cm of room to do that. The way I'm looking at my SG08 case it looks like any height above the top of the PCB would be problematic so I'm surprised/pleased to see that the MSI fits and am curious to know more about how you got it in there.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I always slip it in from the side up then down


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I always slip it in from the side up then down


Miles, how is that MSI performing in the SG08? I'm afraid the card might have some clearance issues with the H60 which was a real tight fit before. I'm actually considering selling this case and looking at the Node 304. I have a 250D sitting here but the darn thing is a beast for HTPC use.


----------



## ChaMbuna

Thought this might be helpful for measuring GFX card fit, note that it is a GTX*7*70 not a 970. Does anyone know if the TwinFrozr cooler changed for the 970? This guy actually bent the metal of his case somewhat.

I would still be interested to know if the DVD tray would fit with some minor modification to the tray.





Not my video, but still sorry for the background music


----------



## Exx-on

My god I've missed out on a lot of activity on here recently!! Good to see the SG08-Lite community getting bigger









I'm still using my old XFX 6950 DD in my SG08 build as I've yet to decide for sure which card I want to try and fit in there! I'm more of an old school AMD GPU fan myself as I've not had amazing experiences with nVdia in the past, although I shouldn't hold grudges..... I must admit I do like the look of the EVGA GTX 770ti SC that we have a few of at work. Although there not a good at 3D rendering/OpenCL as the equivalent AMD cards, they do have good reviews when it comes to gaming which is what I mainly use my SG08 build for....

Nice to see people testing lots of different makes/vendor's GPU's here, its very helpful for all of us! Keep it up!









Exx


----------



## Exx-on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bergeton*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually really great "hearing" you "say" that!
> Because I keep worrying about heat and noise. I wonder what it is that keeps telling me that the stock cooling must always be replaced?
> I look at a case, a GPU and a CPU and think "Hmm, I wonder what sort of fans I'll need".
> -even though I have no intention of overclocking!
> I guess I just want to make sure the system is as quiet as I can afford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I really don't know how noisy or quiet it is before I try the stock coolers, so I've got it a little backwards.
> Yeah, I think I'll definitely keep everyting set in the standard position.
> Maybe I'll try testing the temps. with different fan orientations after a while.
> 
> I also started worrying about dust suddenly.
> If one reverses the top fan into an exhaust, the air gets drawn in from the side vents and there is no dust filter on that vent.
> Won't that result in faster dust buildup inside my machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked into those and their basically the same price as the normal BallistiX Sport.
> So I think I'll go for the VLP instead.
> Haha! That's a good point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGA isn't completely off the table yet.
> I hope Captain Zombie gets his MSI Gaming GTX970 soon and tells us if it fits!
> I just really, really like the sound of 0dB idle noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one thing I've been searching for online without any luck:
> An extra gpu fan duct and dust filter.
> Anybody know where, and if, one might find such a thing?
> -depending on the thickness of the card I guess a fan duct might not actually fit.
> 
> EDIT:
> Thanks for the breakdown of powerconsumption and PSU wattage by the way, WiSK! Very educational


With regards to case filters for the SG08-Lite, I measured up the vents and had some custom ones made up for me from http://www.demcifilter.com, only cost me $19 iirc, and they are awesome!

Extremely fine mesh that stops a hell of a lot of fine dust getting in the case, super useful! My plan was to mount them on the inside of the case so they couldn't be seen but they ended up being to close to the mobo/gpu and case and wouldn't stay in place properly, so I just use them on the outside when I'm on set/out at LAN parties etc

Take a peek:









Got a big one for the GPU vent and 2 x smaller ones for the opposite side of the case, I regret not getting a top 120mm one at the same time!


----------



## Bergeton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> With regards to case filters for the SG08-Lite, I measured up the vents and had some custom ones made up for me from http://www.demcifilter.com, only cost me $19 iirc, and they are awesome!


Wow. that looks great!
Thanks a lot









I wonder if one could just order some standard size filters, like a couple rectangular double 140mm filters for the side vents and the square 180mm filter for the top vent?
-the measurements seem to add up.

I can't believe how helpful people are around here, great stuff.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Tied up some cables and realized I havent posted in this section a picture


----------



## ChaMbuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Tied up some cables and realized I havent posted in this section a picture


Great! This is helpful! It looks like you did manage to put the optical drive cage in? I believe I can add the GFX card to my shopping list without much fear now.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaMbuna*
> 
> Great! This is helpful! It looks like you did manage to put the optical drive cage in? I believe I can add the GFX card to my shopping list without much fear now.


bought a dremel from walmart and cut out the section from the drive cage


----------



## susdujcrd

Any chance to get a 30cm gpu and a 160mm modular psu in this case?


----------



## ChaMbuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *susdujcrd*
> 
> Any chance to get a 30cm gpu and a 160mm modular psu in this case?


No, there is only 2mm of space between the GPU and the PSU with a 140mm PSU.

Your best bet is the Corsair CS modular series. They are 140mm, 80+ gold rated, quiet and the modular plugs are further 'away' than any other PSU. This creates about 25cm of space for a GPU before you hit the modular plugs on the CS550M. The CS750M has more connections, so you would have less space if you want to use the leftmost two.


----------



## ChaMbuna

Asrock Z97E-ITXac
Noctua NH-C14
Corsair CS550M
XFX Radeon 6870 (to be replaced by MSI GTX970)

Some notes:
I had to bend the heatpipes on the Noctua to make it fit, it would have hung over the left side of the case by 5mm. It now has about 3mm between the end of the heatpipe and the backplate of the GFX card. This motherboard has the CPU socket quite close to the edge of the board. This might not be an issue with other boards.

The bottom CPU fan had to be removed to install memory. memory with heatspreader won't fit.

The left side screws of the slim optical drive didn't line up. It's only screwed in on the right side.

There is no room for a 25mm thick top fan. Something like the prolimatech vortex would fit though.

I only need two of the modular PSU cables, giving me about 27cm of room for a GFX card. If you want to use all 4 you'll have about 25cm of room to play with.

No issues with cable management, the PSU cables are nice and flat and the motherboard power cables are routed through the empty 3.5" drive bay.

There is a M2 SSD underneath the MB and one SSD installed. So I have room for another SSD, and it would hold another one in the 3.5" bay if I route the PSU cables differently.


----------



## ChaMbuna

Some temps:


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bergeton*
> 
> Thanks for the picture, really helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That decides it, I'm going to get an Asus Strix GTX970.
> -if it doesn't fit I'll cry salty tears of self-inflicted-despair.
> 
> On a side note:
> I can't believe how great everyone are around here.
> Polite and helpful, excellent


Did you get the Strix yet? You should be able to fit it in here considering that the MSI fits and that is 5.5" in height.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaMbuna*
> 
> Looking at the dvd tray, it seems not too hard to cut out a slot in the bottom plate for the MSI card to fit. Would cutting this away allow for the dvd tray to stay in place?


Like Miles mentioned earlier, getting a dremel and cutting the tray would be the way to go. I still want to carve out a new fan grill on the top of the case. I think having a second fan next to the one already there would be helpful in getting more fresh air into the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *susdujcrd*
> 
> Any chance to get a 30cm gpu and a 160mm modular psu in this case?


The 160mm GPU would be a chore to get it to work in this case with longer cards.

Both the 450 and 600W SFX PSU's are pretty good and with the PP05-e are fantastic to save save space with cables which really can hamper air flow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaMbuna*
> 
> Some temps:


Those are some pretty good temps there.


----------



## Bergeton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Did you get the Strix yet? You should be able to fit it in here considering that the MSI fits and that is 5.5" in height.


Not yet, still working on selling my gaming laptop first.
And also my chosen Norwegian retailer won't be getting the Strix in stock until the end of the month, at least


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I always slip it in from the side up then down


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tied up some cables and realized I havent posted in this section a picture


Miles, any updates on how well the 970 is holding up in that SG08 with temps? I ordered another SFX600-G today and should be here on Saturday, going to put everything back into the SG08.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bergeton*
> 
> Not yet, still working on selling my gaming laptop first.
> And also my chosen Norwegian retailer won't be getting the Strix in stock until the end of the month, at least


Understandable, don't blame you. I am the same, selling old parts, etc. to fund for new ones.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Temps are fine. Havent had a issue temp wise. It says at 72


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Temps are fine. Havent had a issue temp wise. It says at 72


Thanks for the update. I'm going to try and get everything back into this case tomorrow night. I worry a little that this MSI 970 might interfere with the H60 at the top, but not 100% sure if that will be the case or not. I think the PCB itself is the same size as my 770's PCB was, which could be fine. The cooler and heat pipes are what is tall as hell on this card, but those are not on the H60's mounting side so I should be good.


----------



## CaptainZombie

So I got everything loaded back into the SG08 today. I ran some Valley for a bit, which the case got hot but my components weren't in dangerous temps territory. I'll run some games tonight to see how things go. Here are some updated pics of my setup. I did place both my 2.5" drives in a bay enclosure and removed the existing drive bay since it was taking up more space.

I do want to order 2 Silverstone slim SATA (CP11) cables for my HDD's to save some space. I am considering using my dremel to cut another 120mm fan right next to the current 120mm slot. This would allow for some additional cooling to the case.


----------



## backward

Hi guys, I'm thinking of building a gaming rig with the SG08B-LITE. It seems like it has good overall size, cooling, and looks. Not to mention a fanbase giving it the thumbs up









This is what I'm thinking of. Keep in mind I haven't built a gaming rig in over a decade so honestly I don't know what I'm doing. Just trying to put something decent overall together - decent performance, not too loud, some semblence of portability, tinkering inside isn't that bad eg. nest of wires

Case: Silverstone Sugo SG08B-LITE
Case Fan: Silverstone Air Penetrator AP181
Power Supply: Silverstone SFX Series 450W ST45SF-G
CPU: i5-4690
Motherboard: ASUS Z97I-PLUS
Graphics: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 GV-N970IXOC-4GD
Storage: ADATA SP900 M.2 2280 256GB
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 8GB(1X8) DDR3-1600

I'm not planning on overclocking. I picked that Z97 motherboard because I couldn't find any H97 with 802.11ac and bluetooth.

I can't find any info on the stock CPU fan. I assume it will fit in the case without a problem? How loud will it be in this case? What is the temperature range this CPU should be in? Is the case fan helpful in preventing the CPU fan from spinning at max RPM?

The graphics card is sized for itx motherboards. Looks like its clock speeds are a litle bit lower than it's full size brother but it is also a tad bit cheaper, compact and less fans. Think it'll help make the case overall quieter (CPU fan will probably be screaming but anyways..)



In the picture, is that 8pin in the upper right of the card where it connects to the power supply? Is that a good placement inside the case? From what others have posted here, the height is fine right?

What RAM should I get? I don't have a preference, just random picked DDR3 1600. Why do they all seem to have flashy metal bits bolted on nowadays? Heatsinks are required?

I'm thinking of getting 1 stick of ram and maybe adding another in the far future if I need it. But is it worth getting 2 sticks for Dual Channel?

Using M.2 storage doesn't interfere with the graphics card PCIe lanes right?

Is the power supply strong enough?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *backward*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm thinking of building a gaming rig with the SG08B-LITE. It seems like it has good overall size, cooling, and looks. Not to mention a fanbase giving it the thumbs up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm thinking of. Keep in mind I haven't built a gaming rig in over a decade so honestly I don't know what I'm doing. Just trying to put something decent overall together - decent performance, not too loud, some semblence of portability, tinkering inside isn't that bad eg. nest of wires
> 
> Case: Silverstone Sugo SG08B-LITE
> Case Fan: Silverstone Air Penetrator AP181
> Power Supply: Silverstone SFX Series 450W ST45SF-G
> CPU: i5-4690
> Motherboard: ASUS Z97I-PLUS
> Graphics: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 GV-N970IXOC-4GD
> Storage: ADATA SP900 M.2 2280 256GB
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix 8GB(1X8) DDR3-1600
> 
> I'm not planning on overclocking. I picked that Z97 motherboard because I couldn't find any H97 with 802.11ac and bluetooth.
> 
> I can't find any info on the stock CPU fan. I assume it will fit in the case without a problem? How loud will it be in this case? What is the temperature range this CPU should be in? Is the case fan helpful in preventing the CPU fan from spinning at max RPM?
> 
> The graphics card is sized for itx motherboards. Looks like its clock speeds are a litle bit lower than it's full size brother but it is also a tad bit cheaper, compact and less fans. Think it'll help make the case overall quieter (CPU fan will probably be screaming but anyways..)
> 
> 
> 
> In the picture, is that 8pin in the upper right of the card where it connects to the power supply? Is that a good placement inside the case? From what others have posted here, the height is fine right?
> 
> What RAM should I get? I don't have a preference, just random picked DDR3 1600. Why do they all seem to have flashy metal bits bolted on nowadays? Heatsinks are required?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting 1 stick of ram and maybe adding another in the far future if I need it. But is it worth getting 2 sticks for Dual Channel?
> 
> Using M.2 storage doesn't interfere with the graphics card PCIe lanes right?
> 
> Is the power supply strong enough?


If you do not plan to OC from the looks of your components selection, the 450W SFX PSU will be enough.

I would recommend something better than the stock air cooler that comes with the CPU. I would go with either an AIO like a 120mm one or get an air cooler for it from Noctua for silence.

If you are not going to OC your RAM, then you do not need any crazy heat sinks on them. The Ballistix's are pretty good, I'm using those in my system. I would just go with 2 sticks of RAM instead of one.


----------



## backward

Thanks for the feedback CaptainZombie. I thought water cooling solutions were difficult to work with but AIOs look interesting. Exx-on mentioned the Corsair H75 earlier so I'll probably go with that instead of the 180mm case fan. That should also free up vertical space above the video card. Silverstone's website says:

SG08
Support expansion cards up to 12.2 inches, width restriction-4.38"

SG08-LITE
Support expansion cards up to 12.2" long, width 4.84"*

http://ca.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5252#sp
The graphics card is 4.76" (5.01" including bracket). But I am scared that the PCIe power cable will require another inch because of that top placement









Also decided to change to the bigger Corsair CS550M power supply. There should be room for it because the graphics card shouldn't get in its way. It's also a bit cheaper and has a bigger fan so hopefully it won't be as loud.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *backward*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback CaptainZombie. I thought water cooling solutions were difficult to work with but AIOs look interesting. Exx-on mentioned the Corsair H75 earlier so I'll probably go with that instead of the 180mm case fan. That should also free up vertical space above the video card. Silverstone's website says:
> 
> SG08
> Support expansion cards up to 12.2 inches, width restriction-4.38"
> 
> SG08-LITE
> Support expansion cards up to 12.2" long, width 4.84"*
> 
> http://ca.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5252#sp
> The graphics card is 4.76" (5.01" including bracket). But I am scared that the PCIe power cable will require another inch because of that top placement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also decided to change to the bigger Corsair CS550M power supply. There should be room for it because the graphics card shouldn't get in its way. It's also a bit cheaper and has a bigger fan so hopefully it won't be as loud.


Your welcome! If you get a 120mm AIO like the H60 or H75, they will fit in here without any issues. Go back a page and you can see my H60 in here without any issues.

Look at my one pic with the MSI Gaming OC 970 in here, the card is almost 5.5" tall in height. You should not have any issues with those plugs on top.



What is the size of the CS550M?


----------



## backward

Nice one! Your pics look very roomy







I must have been too overwhelmed looking at product reviews and case photos for the past couple of days and just didn't pay enough attention to yours.

The CS550M power supply is 150mm x 86mm x 140mm
http://www.corsair.com/en/cs-series-modular-cs550m-550-watt-80-plus-gold-certified-psu


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *backward*
> 
> Nice one! Your pics look very roomy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have been too overwhelmed looking at product reviews and case photos for the past couple of days and just didn't pay enough attention to yours.
> 
> The CS550M power supply is 150mm x 86mm x 140mm
> http://www.corsair.com/en/cs-series-modular-cs550m-550-watt-80-plus-gold-certified-psu


I think the CS550M might fit since the modular cables are ribbon, so you could probably bend them downward or upwards. I've always used an SFX PSU in this case. If you pull out the PSU bracket, you can velcro the PSU down and have even more room.


----------



## backward

So hard to make a decision - there is never a perfect part







I was looking at Foolerer's Completed Build http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/b/hTYrxr and it looks like there is room:

http://cdn.pcpartpicker.com/static/forever/images/userbuild/100632.be2b368fb7d20fc872b21fbd97c22d0d.11cea5b7eca709189100ec5afc200702.med.jpg

Foolerer does say "Cables are tight, but pleasant to build in once the psu was inside. A very tight build, bot totaly worth it







" in the comments.

I'm planning on removing the optical drive bracket and hard drive bracket so the cables could start routed upwards to above the power supply.

I'm not very good with building things with my hands but if push comes to shove maybe I'll try velcro


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *backward*
> 
> So hard to make a decision - there is never a perfect part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at Foolerer's Completed Build http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/b/hTYrxr and it looks like there is room:
> 
> http://cdn.pcpartpicker.com/static/forever/images/userbuild/100632.be2b368fb7d20fc872b21fbd97c22d0d.11cea5b7eca709189100ec5afc200702.med.jpg
> 
> Foolerer does say "Cables are tight, but pleasant to build in once the psu was inside. A very tight build, bot totaly worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " in the comments.
> 
> I'm planning on removing the optical drive bracket and hard drive bracket so the cables could start routed upwards to above the power supply.
> 
> I'm not very good with building things with my hands but if push comes to shove maybe I'll try velcro


Yeah, some of the SFF cases can be so hard to work with at times due to parts, but don't give up. There looks to be some decent amount of room in his build there.

I also removed the optical drive bracket and the HDD bracket. I bought my own 3.5" to 2.5 inch adaptor which I placed the 2 HDD's in and it cleared up a bunch of room.


----------



## EdingJin

Hi Backward,

I have the same size PSU (Antec Neo Eco 520C) and it fits without any issue with the supplied PSU bracket.

Contrary to mine, yours is modular, but this is only a concern with long graphic cards, no problem with the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 GV-N970IXOC-4GD. Without the GPU, you have about 4cm to play with between the PSU and case on the modular cabling side.

TBH, I would be more concerned about the placement of the IEC power input on the other side. It's located close to the edge of the PSU, and the way that it's oriented means the cable will come from the left (in the picture below, mine comes from the right as it's inverted). Depending how high and how close it is to the front of the case, it looks like it could interfere with the front case USB cable (the other round black cable above the input).



Just want to make sure you check this before buying that PSU


----------



## backward

Thank you CaptainZombie and EdingJin for putting my mind at ease. I might be able to sleep at night for the next several weeks without worrying









CaptainZombie: that sounds awesome. Modding for teh win!

EdingJin: Foolerer has a pic of the other side of his CS550M:
http://cdn.pcpartpicker.com/static/forever/images/userbuild/100632.c01f165bd6c2005a1f4f2f97c495051a.d4370b65f7aa88f530640fb12375db40.med.jpg

Unfortunately, not the best camera angle and a bit cut off. Not sure what to conclude. I'll look for a better picture tomorrow.

Does the power supply sit flush against the front panel?


----------



## EdingJin

You're welcome!

Indeed, not the best pic








Looks good to me, looks like he's using the original PSU bracket which means the PSU is right against the front panel, and he got it to fit.

Good luck with your build, keep us posted!

PS. been thinking about upgrading to a GTX970 too. That Gigabyte definitely looks fantastic for SFF builds, wasn't aware they had released a mini version


----------



## backward

Will do. Just got to wait for the video card to hit stores "sometime next month".

http://forums.ncix.com/forums/?mode=showthread&forum=194&threadid=2684342&pagenumber=1&msgcount=5&subpage=1


----------



## friend'scatdied

Has anyone been able to get the 970/980 STRIX in yet?

I already have a 980 SC ACX 2.0 on order but I wouldn't mind finagling a Strix in if it was possible without modifications.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Has anyone been able to get the 970/980 STRIX in yet?
> 
> I already have a 980 SC ACX 2.0 on order but I wouldn't mind finagling a Strix in if it was possible without modifications.


It was a pretty tight fit with the MSI 970. I think the Strix might be 1 cm taller of a card.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It was a pretty tight fit with the MSI 970. I think the Strix might be 1 cm taller of a card.


Hmm.. do you know how tall/deep the LITE's GPU-side brace (i.e. what the internal power cable routes through) is? I wonder if it's smaller than that on the SG08 classic.

Reason being is that the MSI 970 Gaming "looks" taller than the 290X/780 Ti Gaming, and my 290X Gaming's shroud was pretty much pushing up against that top brace. I guess in this case every centimeter counts.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Hmm.. do you know how tall/deep the LITE's GPU-side brace (i.e. what the internal power cable routes through) is? I wonder if it's smaller than that on the SG08 classic.
> 
> Reason being is that the MSI 970 Gaming "looks" taller than the 290X/780 Ti Gaming, and my 290X Gaming's shroud was pretty much pushing up against that top brace. I guess in this case every centimeter counts.


I am not sure if they are the same size, but on Silverstone's site the case dimensions for both cases is the exact same. Maybe @SilverStone can confirm on the differences. The problem is that I have my components out of this case right now and in the Cooler Master 130, so I can't measure with the GPU in there.

222 mm (w) x 190 mm (h) x 351 mm (d), 14.8 liters

The MSI 970 is 5.5" tall and I think you might have a little bit of wiggle room there to get that Strix in there.


----------



## brutality

Well, i am planning to put 980 STRIX into it, these are measurements from ASUS page:
11.36 " x 5.3 " x 1.61 " Inch
28.86 x 13.44 x4.09 Centimeter

It should fit with nonmodular PSU?


----------



## fablog

Hi guys,

I have some questions for you. I have an Asus Strix GTX 970 and a spare ST45SF. I would like to buy a SG08 Lite case.
1) Do you think the strix can be mounted inside the SG08?
2) Which silent fan do you suggest me?
3) How do you connect the PSU (front) to the SG08's back? Is there any cable included with the case for this purpose?

Thanks a lot for helping me


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutality*
> 
> Well, i am planning to put 980 STRIX into it, these are measurements from ASUS page:
> 11.36 " x 5.3 " x 1.61 " Inch
> 28.86 x 13.44 x4.09 Centimeter
> 
> It should fit with nonmodular PSU?


Which PSU are you looking to use?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fablog*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have some questions for you. I have an Asus Strix GTX 970 and a spare ST45SF. I would like to buy a SG08 Lite case.
> 1) Do you think the strix can be mounted inside the SG08?
> 2) Which silent fan do you suggest me?
> 3) How do you connect the PSU (front) to the SG08's back? Is there any cable included with the case for this purpose?
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping me


I had the MSI 970 in this case and the Strix is 1 inch taller so I think you might be fine since there was some room to spare.

I was using a AF120 and it was pretty quiet which was connected to a rad.

There is a long PSU power cable that plugs into the PSU in the case with a rear outlet.


----------



## brutality

I was thinking perhaps using original PSU that comes with sg08, 600watts. Is it good or not?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutality*
> 
> I was thinking perhaps using original PSU that comes with sg08, 600watts. Is it good or not?


Perfect, you should be good then since it's an SFX PSU.


----------



## brutality

funny thing is , that 970 STRIX is actually higher card than 980 STRIX, 5,5 inches vs 5,3 inches. This is according to manufacturer homepage. How reliable they are?. Looking from the with standpoint, 980 is 1,61 and 970 1,57inch. Should be no problems?


----------



## fablog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Which PSU are you looking to use?
> I had the MSI 970 in this case and the Strix is 1 inch taller so I think you might be fine since there was some room to spare.
> 
> I was using a AF120 and it was pretty quiet which was connected to a rad.
> 
> There is a long PSU power cable that plugs into the PSU in the case with a rear outlet.


Thanks a lot CaptainZombie, I will buy the SG08









For the fan, anyone have other ideas? What do you think of the AP181? It will be located on top of the case. Do you think the dimensions of the fan could be a problem with the Strix?

Have a nice week end all!


----------



## svedrum

Hi guys!
I want to tell and show you my mod Silverstone Sugo SG-08. Do not judge strictly this is my first mod. It is not finished yet because there are no means, but one can already see the outlines. A bit of history back in 2011, I had the idea to create a small but powerful gaming computer. Then it was not yet fashionable))) but could not find suitable components. And this idea would have remained an idea if I had not accidentally stumbled on this post. I was very impressed and inspired by the work of hybster and immediately began architecturally designed. In hybster I did not like several things: a small pump and Silverstone st45sf-g PSU. And I set myself the task to make it easier and more powerful.
So my PC components:
Silverstone sugo sg-08 with power supply 600w
Asus maximus VI impact
I7 4770K
16 Gb 2400
Ssd 120 force gt corsair
MSI GTX660 (planned to put titan z with fullcover blocks, but no money)

water:
Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 280 Radiator / Pump / Reservoir Combo - Aluminum Fins - D5 Pump foundation Projects

EK Supremacy EVO Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block

No name vga block made in china
MDPC-X sleeving (in work)
Fan akasa viper 140mm pvm and cougar vortex 140mm 1000rpm (in my opinion the best fan, even better than noctua)
The remaining components are less important, you can see in the pictures.
More fotos http://www.overclock.net/t/1340601/sg08-watercooled-280-mm-radiator/30


----------



## brutality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fablog*
> 
> Thanks a lot CaptainZombie, I will buy the SG08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the fan, anyone have other ideas? What do you think of the AP181? It will be located on top of the case. Do you think the dimensions of the fan could be a problem with the Strix?
> 
> Have a nice week end all!


Let us know, how did the STRIX fit into it. If you can put 970 into it, then 980 should fit aswell. I am holding purchasing my parts until then. ETA when you get your SG08?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fablog*
> 
> Thanks a lot CaptainZombie, I will buy the SG08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the fan, anyone have other ideas? What do you think of the AP181? It will be located on top of the case. Do you think the dimensions of the fan could be a problem with the Strix?
> 
> Have a nice week end all!


Your welcome! It sounds like you are going to go air cooling then on your CPU.

I am not sure if the AP181 will fit with the Strix. Maybe @SilverStone can confirm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svedrum*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I want to tell and show you my mod Silverstone Sugo SG-08. Do not judge strictly this is my first mod. It is not finished yet because there are no means, but one can already see the outlines. A bit of history back in 2011, I had the idea to create a small but powerful gaming computer. Then it was not yet fashionable))) but could not find suitable components. And this idea would have remained an idea if I had not accidentally stumbled on this post. I was very impressed and inspired by the work of hybster and immediately began architecturally designed. In hybster I did not like several things: a small pump and Silverstone st45sf-g PSU. And I set myself the task to make it easier and more powerful.
> So my PC components:
> Silverstone sugo sg-08 with power supply 600w
> Asus maximus VI impact
> I7 4770K
> 16 Gb 2400
> Ssd 120 force gt corsair
> MSI GTX660 (planned to put titan z with fullcover blocks, but no money)
> 
> water:
> Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 280 Radiator / Pump / Reservoir Combo - Aluminum Fins - D5 Pump foundation Projects
> 
> EK Supremacy EVO Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block
> 
> No name vga block made in china
> MDPC-X sleeving (in work)
> Fan akasa viper 140mm pvm and cougar vortex 140mm 1000rpm (in my opinion the best fan, even better than noctua)
> The remaining components are less important, you can see in the pictures.
> More fotos http://www.overclock.net/t/1340601/sg08-watercooled-280-mm-radiator/30


Very nice build there.


----------



## fablog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Your welcome! It sounds like you are going to go air cooling then on your CPU.
> 
> I am not sure if the AP181 will fit with the Strix. Maybe @SilverStone can confirm.


Message well received Capitain. Email sent to Silverstone.


----------



## friend'scatdied

AP181 will not fit with the Strix. I've had to toss my AP181 ever since I got my 670 DirectCU II (and that's a lot less tall).


----------



## fablog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> AP181 will not fit with the Strix. I've had to toss my AP181 ever since I got my 670 DirectCU II (and that's a lot less tall).


Thanks for this important information. Do you have an idea of the max dimensions to respect?


----------



## brutality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> AP181 will not fit with the Strix. I've had to toss my AP181 ever since I got my 670 DirectCU II (and that's a lot less tall).


here are dimensions of your card from asus web page

10.7 " x 5.4 " x 1.7 " Inch

how much were you missing free space to use AP181?


----------



## brutality

Also that has been bothering me, is ventilation.
If i use reference GPU card with blower, then there should be no problem. AP181 creating overpressure in case, and nvidia 980 blower discharging the heat out from the box.

But now, when i use non-reference card with 2 fans, the heat produced by GPU will remain inside the case as there is no active exhaust. Some have suggested using AP181 as exhaust fan, but then again, what CPU cooler to use with 4790k that is running on air. Also, what if, the non-reference card will not fit together with AP181. How bad the thermals will be inside the case. I have read many forums and there is no consensus about what to do. So perhaps some first hand experience from the owners? Or just go with reference card with less OC possibility and live with it? Also the reference cards are noisier.


----------



## EdingJin

Quote:


> So perhaps some first hand experience from the owners?


I have used two non-reference cards in the SG08-Lite, each with 2 fans, a HIS 270X IceQ X2 and now an MSI GTX 970 Gaming. I don't have an AP181, but a Noctua 140mm NF-P14 fan at the top pushing air inside the case.
I've never had any issues with temps while playing games or when running 3Dmark, max temps on the GPU were 67 degress with the 270X and in the low 60s for the CPU which is fine for me.
The case has holes on the side and bottom where the GPU is so the GPU fans can get air and push it out of the rear of the case (I don't think the top fan does much for the GPU in my setup, it cools the CPU and mobo area)
Hope that helps.

EDIT:
I don't OC my CPU or GPU


----------



## fablog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> AP181 will not fit with the Strix. I've had to toss my AP181 ever since I got my 670 DirectCU II (and that's a lot less tall).


Silverstone confirm that but without more help. Is a 14" fan will be fine and what alternative to the AP181 should I buy? My main concern is the noise.

Thanks


----------



## EdingJin

I've performed a couple of updates to my build to get it as quiet as possible. Thought I'd share my experience and remaining questions as noise seems to be a concern to many people here including myself.
Before I continue though, this is a purely subjective account, I haven't performed quantified sound level measurements (don't have a readily available sound pressure meter or anechoic chamber unfortunately







). Having said that, I live on a very high floor so I don't hear street noise and now that it's autumn, the A/C is off. Basically the living room where my PC resides is, to me at least, almost silent. My previous setup definitely wasn't loud but is was audible, especially during those long silent space scenes in 2001 Space Odyssey









My strategy is simple:
1) attempt to turn off noise generating components when not needed
2) if I can't turn them off then attempt to lower the components speeds to inaudible levels
3) replace the component if 1) and 2) fail

Here's my setup with indicated modifications:
Case: Silverstone Sugo SG08-Lite
Case Fan: *Noctua NF-P14 Flx 140mm*
Motherboard: Asus H97i-plus
CPU: Intel i5 4590
CPU Cooler: *Noctua NH-U9B S2* stock fans replaced with 2x *PWM controlled NF-9B*
GPU: *HIS R9 270X IceQ X² Boost 2GB* replaced with *MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G*
PSU: *ANTEC NeoEco 520W 80Plus Bronze*
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 1600MHz 2x4GB
Storage: Intel 320 160GB SSD + *Samsung 2.5" HDD 500GB*
DVD: *Lite-on slim DVD burner*
(Items in bold generate noise)

The HDD and DVD drives turn off automatically when not in use so I kept those (actually the dvd drive has to be put back in but I need to mod the bracket first due to the new GPU). My top NF-P14 FLX non-PWM fan plugged into a case fan header can be controlled and turned off by the H97i under a user defined temp (through voltage control I guess) so I kept it too.

The 1st noise generating component to replace was the existing GPU, the HIS 270X. I could't lower the fans speed below 1400 rpm using HIS iTurbo SW so after seeing *Milestailsprowe* and *CaptainZombie's* posts (btw thanks for the pics guys







) I bought an MSI GTX970 which switches its fans off when idle. Result: less noise + more power









The 2nd item to upgrade were the two non-PWM stock fans on my Noctua NH-U9B CPU cooler. The H97i mobo didn't allow me any control when these were plugged into the CPU fan header so they were constantly running at 100%, hence they were replaced with PWM controlled NF-9Bs and set to minimum when CPU is idling.

With my previous setup, at idle, 5 out of 6 fans were spinning including 2 CPU fans at 1200 rpm and 2 GPU fans at 1400 rpm! So yeah... definitely audible from the couch!
With the new setup, at idle, only 3 fans are spinning (2 CPU and 1 PSU) and 2 of these below 300 rpm. Of course once the CPU reaches 40 degrees, the top fan kicks in and the CPU fans accelerate, but this doesn't happen when watching movies and it's still quieter than the previous setup on idle.

The question is: can noise output be further reduced especially when the system is pushed a little more?
Going for a fanless PSU would eliminate one more fan. Some have decent power outputs (eg Silverstone NJ520), but full modular cabling + ATX size means that this particular PSU will not fit with the MSI GTX970. Maybe there are some better suited PSUs out there?
Another possibility is water-cooling. *hybster* and *svedrum* have both realized great WC builds, kudos to both of you







, which got me thinking. Would it be worth it replacing my air cooler with a custom loop? Something like a low rpm fan + 140mm rad (like a HWlabs SR-1) setup could work, basically reducing 3 fans to one fan both pulling air through the rad and onto the mobo. But then there is also pump noise to consider (although I wouldn't need a powerful one). How about an AIO?
What do you guys think?

PS. didn't add any pics this time as others have already shown the MSI GTX970 in the SG08, and there is no other visual change in my setup (the NF-9Bs look exactly like the stock fans on the NH-U9B) but if requested I can take some pics when I get home later.

PPS. apologies for the long post


----------



## Exx-on

Sorry I haven't posted in a while guys, seems I've missed a tonne of stuff!

Cheeky update on my SG08-Lite rig, finally got a new graphics card....when I say got, I actually got given from work!!

Old vs New:



EVGA GTX 780ti ACX Superclocked ? It seems to fit perfectly I'm the SG08-Lite in terms of length, height and width.

Installed:



I also swapped out the crappy corsair fan I had on my H75 for a nice quite Noctua NF12



A lot quieter now, although the loudest part of my system is the power supply's fan so I will no doubt swap that for a Noctua in the near future as well.

780ti smashes through everything I've thrown at it so far so really happy with that, and runs pretty cool too, the only gripe I have with it doesn't run a quite as my old XFX HD6959 DD and makes a bit of capacitor (I think) wine when being really pushed to its limits.

Case temps have gone up 1-2'C since swapping the 780ti in but nothing too detrimental.

I think I'm nearly finished with my SG08 build, and couldn't be happier with it! ?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted in a while guys, seems I've missed a tonne of stuff!
> 
> Cheeky update on my SG08-Lite rig, finally got a new graphics card....when I say got, I actually got given from work!!
> 
> Old vs New:
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GTX 780ti ACX Superclocked ? It seems to fit perfectly I'm the SG08-Lite in terms of length, height and width.
> 
> Installed:
> 
> 
> 
> I also swapped out the crappy corsair fan I had on my H75 for a nice quite Noctua NF12
> 
> 
> 
> A lot quieter now, although the loudest part of my system is the power supply's fan so I will no doubt swap that for a Noctua in the near future as well.
> 
> 780ti smashes through everything I've thrown at it so far so really happy with that, and runs pretty cool too, the only gripe I have with it doesn't run a quite as my old XFX HD6959 DD and makes a bit of capacitor (I think) wine when being really pushed to its limits.
> 
> Case temps have gone up 1-2'C since swapping the 780ti in but nothing too detrimental.
> 
> I think I'm nearly finished with my SG08 build, and couldn't be happier with it! ?


Nice updates.







I wish the EVGA 970's were good cards without issues as those fit the best in this case in terms of height having a smaller PCB. You can get the bigger cards in here, but then you are doing a few extra little things to squeeze them in.


----------



## brutality

nice build. May i ask if your factory 181AP would have fitted height wise, when using 780TI. So i could take it as reference.


----------



## friend'scatdied

The AP181 will generally fit with all eVGA cards that are not a Classified SKU.

With the exception of the Classified versions (including Kingpin), eVGA's cards are close to reference dimensions.


----------



## SoulFury

I went a little wilder cpu cooler wise and squeezed a Noctura NH-14 in my Sugo SG08. I will put some pics up here with the final result of my build


----------



## SoulFury

Oke here some pics and the specs from my Sugo SG08 Gaming pc. Let me know what you all think.

Specs:
HD: one 3.5 samsung 2TB
SSD: two Intel 320 120 GB in raid
GPU: Asus GTX670-DC2T
CPU: Intel i7-4790K
CPU Cooler: Noctura NH-14
RAM: 16gb Crucial Ballistix Sport Low profile

And all this stuff sits on a tiny Asus Z97I-Plus

Case fan and power supply are still the ones the Sugo came with when i bought it. The massive 180mm Penetrator works really well and the 600watt 80plus bronze is still up to the task.





When i bought the case in 2011 or 2012 (bad memory) i just used it as media player so it had no dedicated GPU. But at some point i wanted to play games on it so i added the Asus GTX670-DC2T and
according the specs it should fit in this case but in had a little problem with the heatpipes at the top of this card. So i had to do a bit of breaking, cutting and bending.



And a few weeks ago i was unhappy with the speed of the cpu and the ram (and had some cash to burn







so i decided to upgrade it to the above listed specs. I also wanted to be able to overclock the cpu
so i needed a big an powerfull cooler. So after some searching i came at the Noctura NH-14 and right from the start it was clear that fitting that big a cooler in a small case was going to be tricky.
When putting all of the components in to the case it seemed like there would be just a few mm to little space to fit it in the case. But as we all know what bends those not break







So applying some brute force to push the motherboard with cooler against the back of the case i was able to get the screws in to place.



And in the end it all fits and the case closed up really nice







So that's my build.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I'm shocked at all of the people who end up having to cut and modify the top metal brace.

I've fit the 670 DCU2, MSI 290X Gaming and 970 Gaming in the case and all I had to do was bend the metal brace outwards when inserting and bending it back inwards after the card is secured.


----------



## SoulFury

My type of card fits normally without problems its just the cooling system that asus put on it that's the problem. It makes the card cooler and a lot quieter then the stock version but the heat pipes above it stick out quit a bit.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I've had the same exact card and didn't have to modify that part.

Bigger cards too:


It's not really necessary to modify the top brace in many cases. Exceptions might include eVGA Classified cards and the ASUS 980 STRIX.


----------



## SoulFury

That's a bit weird there is absolute now way it would have fit in my case without bending away the ridge. Even now it sit not strait and the cards is bend a bit inwards because its still hitting the metal brace. It could be that you motherboard has the pci slot a bit more inwards?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> So I got everything loaded back into the SG08 today. I ran some Valley for a bit, which the case got hot but my components weren't in dangerous temps territory. I'll run some games tonight to see how things go. Here are some updated pics of my setup. I did place both my 2.5" drives in a bay enclosure and removed the existing drive bay since it was taking up more space.
> 
> I do want to order 2 Silverstone slim SATA (CP11) cables for my HDD's to save some space. I am considering using my dremel to cut another 120mm fan right next to the current 120mm slot. This would allow for some additional cooling to the case.


This is the picture I'm curious about. I finished installing my 970 GAMING today and the top brace of mine is bending too far outwards to secure the dust filter/fan mount. You managed to screw those in though.

Will snap some photos this weekend. In your case, it seems the bottom edge of the brace is along the beveled edge of the top of the GPU cooler's shroud. In my case, it's most definitely on the flat portion of the shroud. Since the bar is bowed out and the screwholes are on the bar, it's too out-of-alignment to screw the fan mount into.


----------



## SoulFury

What i did is bending the lower part of the U shaped brace to the outside. So the metal strip that in you case is touching the red and black part of you gpu.

In my case i only had to bent a small portion of the brace because it was just a part of the heat pipe that was in the way.


----------



## SoulFury

Here few pics with the dvd holder and penetrator fan remove and a close up from the other side where i bent the brace


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> This is the picture I'm curious about. I finished installing my 970 GAMING today and the top brace of mine is bending too far outwards to secure the dust filter/fan mount. You managed to screw those in though.
> 
> Will snap some photos this weekend. In your case, it seems the bottom edge of the brace is along the beveled edge of the top of the GPU cooler's shroud. In my case, it's most definitely on the flat portion of the shroud. Since the bar is bowed out and the screwholes are on the bar, it's too out-of-alignment to screw the fan mount into.


Do you have the SG08 or the SG08-Lite? I didn't have to bend the top brace surprisingly. I had to unscrew the power plug to get the card in, but then I screwed it back in and it was ok.

I wonder if there are some differences with the two cases besides just the SFX PSU that came with the original SG08. Because one side of the fan mount is flat and then on the other side it is beveled.

I am not going to be around this weekend, but when I have time I can post pictures of the fan mount on Monday. It screwed in no problem.


----------



## Fakemark

The Strix 980 does't fit well. If you really want it, you'll have to bend the top edge of the case and unscrew the power outlet out of the case. Not nice at all. Even so, the temperature are not good. The Strix easily reach 90°C because everything is so tight that the air doesnt flow well enough.

Everything was fine with my previous card, GTX 970 DCII, but it's not the case for a 980 Strix.


----------



## S3 Richie

Hi guys!

Here is my Sugo Rig.

Case: Silverstone Sugo SG08
Case Fan: original one 180mm
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k ocd at 4.3Ghz
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-C12P SE14
GPU: ASUS GTX 690 4Gb
PSU: 600w orignal
RAM: Corsair vengeance 2 x 8 Go DDR3 PC12800 CAS 10
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro SSD 256 Go + WD 1To Velociraptor 10000rpm
Blue ray: slim combo BD burner

All fan (Sugo on and CPU cooler) are fitted in air extracting way. One french forum tested both solutions, and extracting one give 25°C less of inside air temperature.

Some pics:





Some mods:

deflector for hot air exhaust:



Custom made VGA duct for GTX 690



I hope you'll be able to give me advises:

-What PSU would you recommand to replace the genuine Sugo one? Gold or more, 600w or more, that fits in, of course...

-Have you ever seen on the net a Sugo SG08 with a Titan Z fitted in? Mods to do?

-For you, what is the best low profile (or modded) DDR3 RAM I can fit under my Noctua CPU cooler? (16Go)

If you have any question on this rig, please ask!

Thanks!


----------



## SoulFury

I got the 16gb Crucial Ballistix Sport Low profile since i got very little room under that massive cooler


----------



## S3 Richie

Ok thks.

I also searched for the best valuable DDR3, and it seems that Dominator Platinum 2 x 8 Go DDR3 PC19200 CAS 10 should be a great set.
But there is heat spreaders on, which made this all but low profile...
i'm thinking about CNC cutting thoses heatspreaders to allow it to settle under the cpu cooler... Do you think it could be a good idea?


----------



## SoulFury

Some people think that those heatspreaders are more for show than really needed. My Crucial Ballistix Sport Low profile are running at 1600 with 9-9-9-24 timings. and that fast enough for me. But i do thing you should be fine with cutting of the heatspreaders as long as you don't try to overclock the memory.


----------



## SoulFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> 
> I've had the same exact card and didn't have to modify that part.
> 
> Bigger cards too:
> 
> 
> It's not really necessary to modify the top brace in many cases. Exceptions might include eVGA Classified cards and the ASUS 980 STRIX.


Seeing that you have the same GPU as me i got a question for you. Since i upgrade my pc my GPU is running a 95 degrees when under load and that is a bit more then i am happy with. It is just running at the clock speed it came with so no overclocking on my part and the fan is on auto and spinning at full speed (nearly 3500rmp) making a lot of noise. (lucky i am wearing headphones when gaming so i don't really hear them but still). I never really checked my GPU temps before so i am not 100% sure it did not run that high temps before but i don't think the fans where blowing like that mad before.

Now the question: How hot is yours running?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> Seeing that you have the same GPU as me i got a question for you. Since i upgrade my pc my GPU is running a 95 degrees when under load and that is a bit more then i am happy with. It is just running at the clock speed it came with so no overclocking on my part and the fan is on auto and spinning at full speed (nearly 3500rmp) making a lot of noise. (lucky i am wearing headphones when gaming so i don't really hear them but still). I never really checked my GPU temps before so i am not 100% sure it did not run that high temps before but i don't think the fans where blowing like that mad before.
> 
> Now the question: How hot is yours running?


Something is wrong. It's possible the cooler isn't making good contact with the GPU chip (perhaps it got a little shifted during installation).

In the SG08 I would expect temps up to 10-15'C hotter than what the card could achieve in a larger, airflow-optimized case. Your card shouldn't be exceeding 80'C; I remember loading in the mid-70s when I had the same exact card.


----------



## SoulFury

Thanks for the fast reply









The temps you mention is exactly the temps i would have expect. Well i have to unscrew the case then when i get back home and see whats wrong.


----------



## S3 Richie

Searching a bit deeper in Sugo SG08-Lite gave me one answer: they certify that Silverstone PSU with length up to 160mm can fit in.
The ST85F-GS is a 150mm lenght 850w gold + one. This would be perfect for me. Any information about the assumption for the lenght?

PS: I've got a silly idea in mind: to widden-modd the SG08 to fit in a aircooled-tri-slot Titan Z... I'll have to make some "surgery" and welding to create room for the third slot, but I'm sure it's possible... Who gambles? ?


----------



## SoulFury

Oke i can find nothing wrong with my video card. All seems to be where it should be and no air flow blocks. I did enable Vertical sync in the game (elder scrolls online) and now the temps stays in the mid to high 80s with the fan spinning on 2900rmp instead of the 95 degrees with the fans spinning at the max 3400rmp so it seems to me the card was just trying to push out as many frames as possible at a very high detail lvl and that made it heat up.

sitting idle it runs at 35 degrees and where the cpu is at 32 and the motherboard at 30 degrees so thats looks alright to me.


----------



## SoulFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> Oke i can find nothing wrong with my video card. All seems to be where it should be and no air flow blocks. I did enable Vertical sync in the game (elder scrolls online) and now the temps stays in the mid to high 80s with the fan spinning on 2900rmp instead of the 95 degrees with the fans spinning at the max 3400rmp so it seems to me the card was just trying to push out as many frames as possible at a very high detail lvl and that made it heat up.
> 
> sitting idle it runs at 35 degrees and where the cpu is at 32 and the motherboard at 30 degrees so thats looks alright to me.


The only way i see a 3 slot card fitting is with removing the side panel completly and having a open case at that side. But is say go for it







like to see what kind of frankenmonster you make if it


----------



## S3 Richie

In fact, this is correct for a tri-slot room occuping GPU with a dual slot retainer.

But if you want to put in a Titan Z, which is tri-slot retainer at the back, you'll have to severely modifiy the case. Let's go for it!
Second Sugo SG08-Lite ordered today. I'll have to laser cut it and reassemble... ?


----------



## Fluke71

Hi, new owner of the sugo08 here









I have a problem:

I got a Impact VII z97 Motherboard and i use the original 600w PSU.

today i got my new vga card (MSI GFX 970) and it fits lenght wise, but the backside does not fit, the 970's backside butts into the PSU.

What is the best way to solve this? Buy a new PSU? which PSU should i get?

Thanks
Fluke


----------



## S3 Richie

Any picture to illustrate?


----------



## Fluke71

Wow, quick reply









ok, i was a bit quick on the trigger, it fit, i just had to get a dubble whiskey to steady my hand.

it looks like big top fan will not fit, or do i just need another dubble whiskey









Great forum btw!

Fluke.


----------



## brutality

it will probably not fit, because msi card is too high. thats why i went with zotac 970. it is in reference dimensions. My stuff is ordered, hopefully will get them in the middle of next week.

Already got my psu and case. Opted to go with silverstone 600W gold psu instead of bronze one. I dont know why i though that the AP 181 comes with the case. Silly me. Just ordered the vent.

The rest of the stuff that is going into it is gonna be:
ASUS Maximus VII Impact
i7 4790k
Noctua DH L12
Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1866Mhz CL9 2x8 gb
Zotac GTX 970
I got OCZ vector from my laptop

Still thinking if the m2 256card justifies the price of 250 euros. Talking about Samsung XP941

Also,

Is the thermal compound that is supplied with Noctua any good? Or should i use some other manufacturer.


----------



## jncr

I'm about to pull the trigger on joining the club, but I'm worried about fitting everything in, and cooling it. I already have a mITX build (in a Thermaltake Element Q), so I'm familiar with the hacking and bending that usually needs to happen, but my single-slot 7750 is not cutting it any more. Time for an upgrade









Will a Corsair CS550 fit with an MSI 970 into an SG08-Lite?

Are there any quiet PSUs that will fit - especially those that power off their fan at idle? Are there any ways to improve the GPU cooling?


----------



## ChaMbuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jncr*
> 
> Will a Corsair CS550 fit with an MSI 970 into an SG08-Lite?
> 
> Are there any quiet PSUs that will fit - especially those that power off their fan at idle? Are there any ways to improve the GPU cooling?


I have that exact PSU. It doesn't power off, but is very quiet. Between the GPU, CPU (Noctua NH-C14 @850rpm) and PSU, the PSU is the quietest component in my subjective listening.

I am not sure yet for the GTX970 fit as my MSI GTX970 hasn't arrived yet, but I believe it would fit. You will likely loose access to two power connectors, but I didn't need them (I only have one for the GPU power and another for 2 HDDs and optical drive).

Again I am NOT sure, right now I have my old XFX Radeon 6870 installed and I can use all 4 connectors with about .5cm to spare... but the MSI GTX970 looks like it is a bit longer and will cover two power cable connectors.

Here's a picture


----------



## SoulFury

I did some cheacking around on the new 970 and 980 gpu's and the once i found that should fit with out any problems are the once's from evga and zotac. And the evga once's "shut down the fans when idle or under very small load. I believe the start spinning at 63 or 67 degrees.


----------



## Fluke71

So i cant fit the top fan on my sugo08 with the new MSI gtx970. What is the recommended CPU cooling that will fit on my Impact VII? I have the i5 -4690k and plan to to some overclocking. Right now i only have the stock fan. Is watercooling (CPU) possible without major modifications to case?

Brutality,

is it the Noctua NH-L12 you are using/going to use?

if you use half of your 16 lane pce on the m.2, and only have 8 left for graphics, affect performance? or is 8 lanes enough bandwidth.

Thanks for all the assistance, i really appreciate it.


----------



## brutality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluke71*
> 
> So i cant fit the top fan on my sugo08 with the new MSI gtx970. What is the recommended CPU cooling that will fit on my Impact VII? I have the i5 -4690k and plan to to some overclocking. Right now i only have the stock fan. Is watercooling (CPU) possible without major modifications to case?
> 
> Brutality,
> 
> is it the Noctua NH-L12 you are using/going to use?
> 
> if you use half of your 16 lane pce on the m.2, and only have 8 left for graphics, affect performance? or is 8 lanes enough bandwidth.
> 
> Thanks for all the assistance, i really appreciate it.


Yes, going to be Noctua NH L12. But be aware not using high profile memories in there, as they might not fit. Go with something like crucial ballistix VLP or LP

I am still investigating that, how does ASUS powers its m2 slot.


----------



## Fluke71

Got the "high profile" XMS RAM with tall heat fins.







o well. next time ill join a owners club BEFORE i procure parts.

So is there a solution for a guy who dint do he's research?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluke71*
> 
> Got the "high profile" XMS RAM with tall heat fins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o well. next time ill join a owners club BEFORE i procure parts.
> 
> So is there a solution for a guy who dint do he's research?


Either sell the RAM and get low profile if you can or sell the Noctua and go with an AIO which the RAM will fit. Do the heat spreaders come off at all or maybe you can cut them off at your own risk. I've seen a few threads around here where people cut them right off.


----------



## Fluke71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Either sell the RAM and get low profile if you can or sell the Noctua and go with an AIO which the RAM will fit. Do the heat spreaders come off at all or maybe you can cut them off at your own risk. I've seen a few threads around here where people cut them right off.


Hi,

I did not get the Noctua, but im in the marked for a good CPU fan to replace the stock fan and still use my big ass RAM. I like Noctua (had the big ninja tower for my 775, and it worked flawlessly). Is Water-cooling an option without major modification of my case?

Thanks
Fluke


----------



## fablog

Hi guys,

Here's
my rig with a SG08 lite and an Asus strix GTX970. I didn't had to modify the case but there's no place for the optical drive bracket. I don't use optical drive so no big deal for me. I precise that I'm waiting to receive a Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm to put on top of the case.


----------



## S3 Richie

New Sugo Lite recieved. All disassembled, cutting lines drawed, and new parts blueprints drawed also...
Monday, I go to watercut all this stuff. The I'll have to make them welded together...

FrankeinSugo upcoming gnahahahah!!! (Deep creepy frightenning laugh...?)


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluke71*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I did not get the Noctua, but im in the marked for a good CPU fan to replace the stock fan and still use my big ass RAM. I like Noctua (had the big ninja tower for my 775, and it worked flawlessly). Is Water-cooling an option without major modification of my case?
> 
> Thanks
> Fluke


Hello, ok I thought you had the Noctua sorry. I had an H60 in my build and it fit fine with the MSI 970 in there.


----------



## SoulFury

Remove the heatspreader fins


----------



## Exx-on

@SoulFury

May I ask how you went about repairing the heatpipe on your gfx card after chopping/bending it into a posistion?

The heatpipes on these types of cards are essential for transferring heat from the GPU core to the heat fins on the heatsink.

So if you've cut one of the heatpipes in half and not repaired it using the correct materials (welding/metals) the heat pipe isn't going to be transferring heat through to its linked heat sink as efficiently as it would usually do, hence your very high GPU temps.


----------



## SoulFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exx-on*
> 
> @SoulFury
> 
> May I ask how you went about repairing the heatpipe on your gfx card after chopping/bending it into a posistion?
> 
> The heatpipes on these types of cards are essential for transferring heat from the GPU core to the heat fins on the heatsink.
> 
> So if you've cut one of the heatpipes in half and not repaired it using the correct materials (welding/metals) the heat pipe isn't going to be transferring heat through to its linked heat sink as efficiently as it would usually do, hence your very high GPU temps.


No that's not what i did. I have bend a part of the support brace of the case to make it fit. I did not make any mods to the gfx card it self.

I all so figured out why some people have zero problems with fitting high gfx cards and other have a lot of problems its the massive 180mm ap vent that came with the original case (not the lite one). The top of my asus gtx 670 hits the side of the fan so the fan pushes the gfx card sideways a bit and its then when it hits the upper side brace of the case. In my situation i could solve the problem by bending a
small part of the brace away. I all so cut away a bit of the fan to give it a few more mm space.


----------



## SoulFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fablog*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's
> my rig with a SG08 and an Asus strix GTX970. I didn't had to modify the case but there's no place for the optical drive bracket. I don't use optical drive so no big deal for me. I precise that I'm waiting to receive a Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm to put on top of the case.


Nice one. I would like to have either the asus gtx 970 strix or the 980 but i was afraid it would not fit right. I have a few follow up questions: Did the card fit with ease or was it somewhat of a fight and how are the load temps on that card i your case?


----------



## fablog

I needed to fight a little during 15 min but it's fine. No need to modify anything. Can't say for the temp right now, the top fan will be installed this WE.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 4 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SoulFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fablog*
> 
> I needed to fight a little during 15 min but it's fine. No need to modify anything. Can't say for the temp right now, the top fan will be installed this WE.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 4 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. My SG08 sit in the living room some noise and thus temps are important for me.


----------



## mechris

Hello, all. New to the forums, first time builder.

Been pulling together the pieces for a kaveri build, and midway through, find myself thinking of changing course. Or, perhaps it'd be closer to the truth to say, finally a setting a course, since going in I didn't realize the built-in limitations of form factors, and just figured I'd look for good deals on the various components and pick them up as I went.

As it is, I have a case (New Soprano), power supply (Rosewill Fortress 750w), the 7850k, and my drives. What I'm now considering, is to go with a SFF build using the Asrock FM2A88X-ITX-WIFI (I think that's the right model number). I've been looking at different cases, and this Sugo 8 looks like it might fit the bill since it gives allowance for ODD and full size ATX PS, as well as the option for a full size graphics card if I decide to add that later (yes, I know there's a lot of strong feelings out there about whether there's any point in using, say, a 290 with Kaveri, but can we please avoid that discussion here?)

I could keep everything as it is, if only the New Soprano allowed for mounting a mini-ITX board, or if there were an adaptor for this. I suppose I could mod it to accept the board, but A) don't really want to get into that on my first build, and B) that would sort of defeat the point of getting the small board. So, if my PSU will fit in this Sugo and still allow for a full length card at a later time, I think that's the way I'd like to go.

I took some measurements using a ruler, and converting from inches to millimeters, I get:

165+1/-0 x 149+1/-1 x 86+1/-1

Now, I know Silverstone give 160mm max, but I figure it's probably best if I ask the people who are actually building with it.

Thanks in advance for any comments/thoughts/insights, and sorry for being so long winded.


----------



## fablog

The sg08 with a top mounted 140mm bequiet fan:


----------



## knight Solaire

Hej guys first timer builder here,

I am planning on joining the owners club soon. I have some questions about my build (see blow) and I hope it is ok to post them here

I am planning to get a PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS (http://www.amazon.com/PowerColor-290-DisplayPort-AXR9-4GBD5-PPDHE/dp/B00I0K670E/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1417432598&sr=1-1&keywords=PowerColor+Radeon+R9+290+PCS%2B%2C+4GB+GDDR5%2C+2x+DVI%2C+HDMI%2C+DisplayPort+%28AXR9+290+4GBD5-PPDHE%29)

which is 296 mm long

and a "be quite" PSU (http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00NC4HO4Q/ref=asc_df_B00NC4HO4Q22658369?smid=A1X0M9U5WW1195&tag=geizhals10-21&linkCode=df0&creative=22534&creativeASIN=B00NC4HO4Q&childASIN=B00NC4HO4Q)

which is 160mm long. As far as I understood I would have problems fitting both into the case, is that a problem with the Sg08 lite?.

Also do I get problems with the CPU cooler (http://www.amazon.com/Thermalright-AXP200M-AXP-200-Muscle/dp/B00ICXH8XY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417432105&sr=8-1&keywords=Thermalright+AXP-200+muscle), is to big for the SG08 lite?

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE)
1 x ASRock H97M-ITX/ac (90-MXGTF0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle
1 x SilverStone Sugo SG08-LITE schwarz, Mini-ITX/Mini-DTX (SST-SG08B-LITE)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)


----------



## Exx-on

Welcome Knight Solaire!

I'd be worried about the length of your chosen PSU not allowing installation of the R9 290, especially as the PSU has modular connections, and that the PCIe power connectors that you would be using for the R9 look as though they would prevent the card from sitting in front of the PSU.

The R9 looks like it will fit in fine in terms of height, but again its the length that may cause issues, especially with a 160mm long PSU.

I have a 140mm deep PSU that is purposely non-modular so that there are no connections near where a GFX card would be sitting!

Im not too sure on the Thermalright AXP200M, as I'm AIO cooled.... I'm sure one of the other guys here would be able to help you with that


----------



## SoulFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knight Solaire*
> 
> Hej guys first timer builder here,
> 
> I am planning on joining the owners club soon. I have some questions about my build (see blow) and I hope it is ok to post them here
> 
> I am planning to get a PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS (http://www.amazon.com/PowerColor-290-DisplayPort-AXR9-4GBD5-PPDHE/dp/B00I0K670E/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1417432598&sr=1-1&keywords=PowerColor+Radeon+R9+290+PCS%2B%2C+4GB+GDDR5%2C+2x+DVI%2C+HDMI%2C+DisplayPort+%28AXR9+290+4GBD5-PPDHE%29)
> 
> which is 296 mm long
> 
> and a "be quite" PSU (http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00NC4HO4Q/ref=asc_df_B00NC4HO4Q22658369?smid=A1X0M9U5WW1195&tag=geizhals10-21&linkCode=df0&creative=22534&creativeASIN=B00NC4HO4Q&childASIN=B00NC4HO4Q)
> 
> which is 160mm long. As far as I understood I would have problems fitting both into the case, is that a problem with the Sg08 lite?.
> 
> Also do I get problems with the CPU cooler (http://www.amazon.com/Thermalright-AXP200M-AXP-200-Muscle/dp/B00ICXH8XY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417432105&sr=8-1&keywords=Thermalright+AXP-200+muscle), is to big for the SG08 lite?
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 1 x Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1)
> 1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
> 1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
> 1 x PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE)
> 1 x ASRock H97M-ITX/ac (90-MXGTF0-A0UAYZ)
> 1 x Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle
> 1 x SilverStone Sugo SG08-LITE schwarz, Mini-ITX/Mini-DTX (SST-SG08B-LITE)
> 1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)


Same here i think you are going to have problems with that GPU and that PSU. All so at this moment i would not go for that card. My advice would to get a GTX 970 i think that that cards gives the most bang for your buck at this time. If the CPU cooler will fit all so depends on the motherboard you are using and how flexible the cooler is in the way you can place it on the CPU. I use a:
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=37&lng=en
Witch's is a lot bigger and it would not have fit if the CPU socket would have been placed a bit different. And the last think you need to check if you ram will fit. I had to get low profile ram because the fan of the CPU cooler sits over the ram slots.


----------



## knight Solaire

ok, thanks guys

could you recommend a good psu?

unfortunately GTX 970 i is a little over my budget

Still not sure if everthing will fit and stay relatively cool. Maybe have to switch to a Corsair Obsidian Series 250D. Although I would really prefer the SG08


----------



## SoulFury

Well i bought the none lite version of the sugo. And that one came with a 600watt bronze PSU. So i never realy checked for one. But i will have a look around.


----------



## EdingJin

I use an Antec NeoECO 520C which is a 140mm deep, non-modular 520W PSU. It's 80+ bronze, unlike the Be-quiet, but I'm happy with it so it's got my recommendation.
Otherwise, Silverstone make 140mm deep, non-modular bronze and gold PSUs in their Strider Essential series.


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knight Solaire*
> 
> ok, thanks guys
> 
> could you recommend a good psu?
> 
> unfortunately GTX 970 i is a little over my budget
> 
> Still not sure if everthing will fit and stay relatively cool. Maybe have to switch to a Corsair Obsidian Series 250D. Although I would really prefer the SG08


Greetings
I have the Lite version of this case and ran into trouble when I tried to use my Corsair 850W PSU with my MSI Twin Frozr iii GTX570 card. Luckily I had an old back up PSU (Seasonic 550W) laying around. The drawback from this PSU was that it wasn't modular. So I opted to order the Silverstone 450W SFX Modular PSU . Unfortunately that PSU turn out to be much more noisy then what I liked. Maybe because it's a 450W at load it gets noisy? Anyways I returned and decided to use my old backup Seasonic PSU which is shorter so my video card fits.
That's my current status. I've included links to the products I mention so you can see the measurements.
Here are some pics as well.


----------



## Exx-on

I have one of these little guys:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/700w-silverstone-strider-essential-80plus-gold-with-12cm-quiet-hyb-fan-eps-atx-12v-24x7-use-psu

Seems to handle my components really well, I had it apart a de-soldered the power cables that I knew I wasn't going to use to save space and aid cooling! Would definitely recommend it!


----------



## SoulFury

If you really want to go small and powerfull this one could al so be a good option:

Silverstone SX600-G: SFX 80+ Gold PSU


----------



## eizen

Hey guys I'm thinking of getting a Gigabyte GTX970 ITX. I'd say that would allow me to use my Corsair AX850 PSU with out issues correct?


----------



## SoulFury

That looks like a special itx gpu card. Short and not to high. So ya shoud fit just fine. The only thing i would check out before buying is how much heat it generats and how loud it is. It is small so less heatsink and only one fan


----------



## knight Solaire

Thx again for all the tipps

after researching the last days if have come to the conclusion that the case is nice but not suited to my budget.

I am getting the Corsair 250D

Best


----------



## ChaMbuna

Good news, I believe the Corsair CS550M and the MSI GTX970 are compatible for all 4 modular PSU connectors (not that you need more than 2 in a case this size). There is enough room between the plastic shroud of the GPU and PSU. Also cut a slot in the optical drive tray so everything fits.


----------



## SoulFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaMbuna*
> 
> Good news, I believe the Corsair CS550M and the MSI GTX970 are compatible for all 4 modular PSU connectors (not that you need more than 2 in a case this size). There is enough room between the plastic shroud of the GPU and PSU. Also cut a slot in the optical drive tray so everything fits.


After reading some review its seems that the MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING is in general speaking the best choice (fast, quiet en cool). There are just a few questions i still have.

There is a lot of talk about coil whine on the GTX 970 cards en especial the MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING. Most people don't seem to have to much trouble with it with the case closed, but seeing that the SG08 side is one big hole i wonderd if you have and problems with the amount of coil whine form your card?

How is this card fitting in you SG08? I am thinking you are using a Lite version of the case? if so what kind (size wise) top fan are you using?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ChaMbuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> i wonderd if you have and problems with the amount of coil whine form your card?


I haven't noticed any so far, only had the card installed for a week and didn't realize this was a problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> How is this card fitting in you SG08? I am thinking you are using a Lite version of the case? if so what kind (size wise) top fan are you using?


Putting the card in was easy, slide it in from the side. I thought I would have to remove the PSU to get it in place but I didn't.

I am not using a top fan as I feel my CPU cooler is already adequately positioned under the cooler 'hole'. A 25mm fan wouldn't fit though, you'd have to go for a prolimatech or some other thin fan if you want to add one. Temps are saying I don't need it though.


Here's a link to the complete build on pcpartpicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/nVLD4D


----------



## SoulFury

I see you are using the same cpu cooler as me i just don't use the top fan atm because it will not fit below the case fan. So to fit the new card i will just remove the case fan and install the top fan of the cpu cooler and it should be fine. I dont use a dvd drive or anything so i will just leave that out if i have to.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## ChaMbuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> I see you are using the same cpu cooler as me i just don't use the top fan atm because it will not fit below the case fan. So to fit the new card i will just remove the case fan and install the top fan of the cpu cooler and it should be fine. I dont use a dvd drive or anything so i will just leave that out if i have to.
> .


Ah, I did the opposite and left the case fan out in favor of keeping the top CPU fan. (I hadn't bought a case fan yet anyway but turns out its plenty cool)
But yes, just take off the case fan mount, slide the card in from the side and you will have no problem fitting it. *The case fan might interfere with the GPU if it is a 180mm fan though*. Not sure. 140mm case fan will work.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> After reading some review its seems that the MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING is in general speaking the best choice (fast, quiet en cool). There are just a few questions i still have.


I'm still just not convinced the 970 Gaming will fit the classic SG08. It seems the two 970 Gamings on here are in SG08-LITEs.

Per Silverstone's specs, the max GPU width on the LITE is 4.84". The max GPU width on the classic is 4.38". This extra half-inch for the top brace can make the difference between the 970 Gaming's shroud fitting in nicely or conflicting with the top brace.

It's really unclear why Silverstone didn't unify the dimensions since it would have saved them on costs. It's also possible newer SG08 classics (mine is ~3 years old) have the same clearance as the LITE, but unlikely given the website specs.

I switched to the eVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 Superclocked. It was a _very_ easy fit (same size of a reference 980, possibly smaller), and my temperatures are ~3-5'C better. I assume the temps are better because the card isn't oversized for the case and isn't restricting airflow.


----------



## CaptainZombie

If anyone is interested, I am currently selling my SG08-Lite on ebay or I can place it here on the forums. I'm going to need to a little bigger case than even the Cooler Master 130 I am using right now since I plan to use the NZXT G10 bracket to water cool my GPU.


----------



## ChaMbuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Per Silverstone's specs, the max GPU width on the LITE is 4.84". The max GPU width on the classic is 4.38". This extra half-inch for the top brace can make the difference between the 970 Gaming's shroud fitting in nicely or conflicting with the top brace.


Did not know that, I thought both used the same chassis.


----------



## Rednalyn2

Hi everybody

My first post in here, since I'm thinking about making a gamine rig in this case, with a GTX 970.
My aim is also to make it as silent as possible.

Will this CPU cooler fit?
Scythe Grand Kama Cross 2 SCKC-3000

I guess you have to use a cpu cooler that uses a top/down blower style in this case, right?

What is the best CPU air cooler for this case (most cooling performance with lowest dB)?


----------



## EdingJin

Hi Rednalyn2,

Welcome to the forum!

Based on Scythe's specs, at 175mm wide the cooler is wider than a mini-ITX motherboard, meaning it can only go one way with a gpu. I doubt it would fit in the SG08 even if you found a motherboard with the correct cpu placement and you removed the drive cage.

I don't use a top down cooler myself but I'm sure someone else here can recommend one.


----------



## Rednalyn2

Hi EdingJin, thx for reply.

What do you think about the first version then, Scythe Grand Kama Cross SCKC-2100


----------



## backward

Hi guys, I asked questions here a month ago and got some great feedback. Nothing ever goes according to plan but I have my system for a few days and I'd like to show the results.

Parts summary:
Silverstone Sugo SG08B-LITE Mini-ITX
Intel i5-4690K
ASUS Z97I-PLUS
Corsair AIO H75
Corsair CS550M
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 ITX GV-N970IXOC-4GD





A gap between the video card and AIO fan.


eizen, if you're still around, there should be plenty of room







Video card doesn't reach the full size atx power supply.






Cable connects to the top of the video card but there is good enough room for it.


I was warned but didn't listen. Power cable to the power supply fits but a very tight squeeze.


Temps wise seems good (correct me if I'm wrong). I'm seeing:
CPU: 43C - 55C
GPU: 32C - 51C

It's silent at standby. There is however sometimes subtle bit of noise similar to a mechanical hard drive during I/O. I assume it is the AIO pump?

I haven't had time to play around with it much and didn't hit it hard. I played a couple of games at full quality (League of Legends and Borderlands1) and can just barely hear the fans going. I guess the fans were going full blast during 3DMark11 Basic Edition but I'd say my Mac Mini at load is a tad bit louder than that. Overall happy.

Bluetooth was a disappointment. To connect and stay connected, I have to almost literally touch bluetooth devices to the back half of the case. Resorting to Splashtop and Steam In-Home Streaming for audio and keyboard.

Wireless ethernet surprisingly choked playing YouTube videos. Haven't tried the included wireless antenna yet. That's ok, ethernet cable is fine.


----------



## EdingJin

Hi *backward*, great build and thanks for the pics









First time I see the Gigabyte GTX 970 ITX in a this case, looks really cool!
Quote:


> I was warned but didn't listen. Power cable to the power supply fits but a very tight squeeze.


Haha, I remember talking about that. It does look tight, but it fits so I guess all is well.
Quote:


> Temps wise seems good (correct me if I'm wrong). I'm seeing:
> CPU: 43C - 55C
> GPU: 32C - 51C


Are those idle temps or under load?

Glad you're happy with the build!


----------



## EdingJin

Hi *Rednalyn2*,
Quote:


> What do you think about the first version then, Scythe Grand Kama Cross SCKC-2100


According to Scythe's website, they're both pretty much the same size, the SCKC-2100 is even a few mm longer.

If you want a Scythe cooler I think some others like the Iori or SamuraiZZ might be easier to fit, although it all depends on which motherboard you use. Both would require a off centre CPU socket. Also for the larger ones like the Iori, you'd have to choose on using either the case fan or the cooler fan, both won't fit.

So, without more information on the other components you're using, it's going to be tough recommending one cooler over another.


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *backward*
> 
> eizen, if you're still around, there should be plenty of room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video card doesn't reach the full size atx power supply.
> 
> 
> Temps wise seems good (correct me if I'm wrong). I'm seeing:
> CPU: 43C - 55C
> GPU: 32C - 51C
> 
> It's silent at standby. There is however sometimes subtle bit of noise similar to a mechanical hard drive during I/O. I assume it is the AIO pump?
> 
> I haven't had time to play around with it much and didn't hit it hard. I played a couple of games at full quality (League of Legends and Borderlands1) and can just barely hear the fans going. I guess the fans were going full blast during 3DMark11 Basic Edition but I'd say my Mac Mini at load is a tad bit louder than that. Overall happy.
> 
> Bluetooth was a disappointment. To connect and stay connected, I have to almost literally touch bluetooth devices to the back half of the case. Resorting to Splashtop and Steam In-Home Streaming for audio and keyboard.
> 
> Wireless ethernet surprisingly choked playing YouTube videos. Haven't tried the included wireless antenna yet. That's ok, ethernet cable is fine.


Hey thanks for the post!
Yeah it fits quiet nicely in your build. So the noise level for the card seems tolerable?
This car is also tempting due to it's size and fan count: http://www.galax.net/US/970oc.html

Source: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041274493&postcount=36


----------



## SoulFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rednalyn2*
> 
> Hi EdingJin, thx for reply.
> 
> What do you think about the first version then, Scythe Grand Kama Cross SCKC-2100


Yeah in order for us to give a good advice we need to know what other components you are planning to use with this build. What i can tell you is what i have installed in my case

i use a Asus Z97I-PLUS motherboard with a Intel Core i7 4790K cpu and a Noctua NH-C14 cpu cooler. It's a very tight fit all around and i did need to push the cooler quite hard against the back of the case to make it fit, but now it all sits perfect and cool and quiet.




Hope this helps.


----------



## backward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdingJin*
> 
> Are those idle temps or under load?


Lower numbers are idle. Higher numbers are eyeballing after playing games for ~15 minutes.

Just ran 3DMark11 Basic again and Max temps are:
CPU Core #1 60C
CPU Core #2 55C
CPU Core #3 56C
CPU Core #4 59C
CPU Package 59C
GPU Core 73C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen*
> 
> Hey thanks for the post!
> Yeah it fits quiet nicely in your build. So the noise level for the card seems tolerable?
> This car is also tempting due to it's size and fan count: http://www.galax.net/US/970oc.html
> 
> Source: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041274493&postcount=36


Noise level is fine for me. I live in a hi-rise condo with traffic outside. I also wear in-ear buds while playing games. I simply don't notice the computer noise during gaming but it is there. So maybe not good if you want to put it in your living room and watch movies. Might be ok to compare max RPM to other windforce cards?

1150RPM @ 33% Idle
1740RPM @ 50% Borderlands1
2100RPM @ 60% 3DMark11 Basic

I think the Gigabyte card is good if you're ok with a little bit slower, smaller, cheaper. Compared to the Galax card:

The Gigabyte card has additional displayport outputs (3 total)

The Gigabyte card is slower (mhz):
1076 vs 1126 base
1216 vs 1260 boost

I can't find the Galax in Canada so can't compare prices but AFAIK the suggested retail price is the same for both.


----------



## Rednalyn2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdingJin*
> 
> Hi *Rednalyn2*,
> According to Scythe's website, they're both pretty much the same size, the SCKC-2100 is even a few mm longer.
> 
> If you want a Scythe cooler I think some others like the Iori or SamuraiZZ might be easier to fit, although it all depends on which motherboard you use. Both would require a off centre CPU socket. Also for the larger ones like the Iori, you'd have to choose on using either the case fan or the cooler fan, both won't fit.
> 
> So, without more information on the other components you're using, it's going to be tough recommending one cooler over another.


Actually I haven't picked out the rest of the system









My goal is to get the biggest possible air cooler in the case (in order to lower noise level) - my challenge is, that I do not know so many coolers.

Thought about the MSI Z97 gaming motherboard, whats your thoughts on that?


----------



## Rednalyn2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> Yeah in order for us to give a good advice we need to know what other components you are planning to use with this build. What i can tell you is what i have installed in my case
> 
> i use a Asus Z97I-PLUS motherboard with a Intel Core i7 4790K cpu and a Noctua NH-C14 cpu cooler. It's a very tight fit all around and i did need to push the cooler quite hard against the back of the case to make it fit, but now it all sits perfect and cool and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Actually it helps a lot, cause I've had my eye on that cooler.

Do you have the original SG08 or the lite version?

Do you think that cooler will fit if I use the MSI Z97 Gaming motherboard? The CPU is positioned differently on that board.


----------



## SoulFury

I have the original one. If the Noctua NH-C14 will fit the Msi motherboard is hard to tell. But looking at the placement of the cpu socket i would say no it will not work with the msi motherboard.


----------



## EdingJin

I agree with *SoulFury*, the MSI Z97 places the cpu socket quite close to the GPU PCI slot. The Scythe Iori requires at least 35mm between the CPU socket edge and the GPU, the NH-C14 will most probably require more as it uses a bigger fan so it seems that both would have difficulty fitting.
I think motherboards like the Gigabyte z97 gaming or the Asus z97 have better cpu placement for large top down coolers. Asrock place their cpu socket very far from the GPU, but hence it ends up very close to the side panel so it may not be ideal either.


----------



## Rednalyn2

SoulFury and EdingJin, I think you are both right.

I was just sad to se, that the Asus Z97I Plus has an inferior audio chip, så thats why I looked at the msi.

Asus gaming mobo is too expensive for my needs, så maybe the Gigabyte is worth a look.

Just got my case (the lite version) today. Must say its even better IRL than in reviews. Awesome case. Now I just need som parts









Would your recommendation be the C14, to be the most quiet and best performing cooler?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Phanteks PH-TC14CS is more likely to fit without issues than the NH-C14.

I would seriously consider investing in a AIO since the temperatures aren't far off and it'll make working inside the case much easier.


----------



## eizen

After reading this article I ended up ordering the case (ROSEWILL LEGACY W1-S) in that review.


----------



## Rednalyn2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Phanteks PH-TC14CS is more likely to fit without issues than the NH-C14.
> 
> I would seriously consider investing in a AIO since the temperatures aren't far off and it'll make working inside the case much easier.


But wouldn't the pump be noisy in an AIO? The air cooler has no other noise than the fan.


----------



## Rednalyn2

Or maybe this one? http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=368&area=en


----------



## Rednalyn2

thinking about using this mono: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-GAMING 5

Should have an OK placement of the CPU, right?


----------



## SoulFury

The Gigabyte GA-Z97N-GAMING 5 looks like a good choice.


----------



## SoulFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaMbuna*
> 
> Ah, I did the opposite and left the case fan out in favor of keeping the top CPU fan. (I hadn't bought a case fan yet anyway but turns out its plenty cool)
> But yes, just take off the case fan mount, slide the card in from the side and you will have no problem fitting it. *The case fan might interfere with the GPU if it is a 180mm fan though*. Not sure. 140mm case fan will work.


I got the original SG08 and that case came with the 180mm penatrator fan. So that's the way i still use that one. And Yes the 180mm fan is pushing the gpu card a bit to the side and that is the reason i had to do a little bending.


----------



## SoulFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm still just not convinced the 970 Gaming will fit the classic SG08. It seems the two 970 Gamings on here are in SG08-LITEs.
> 
> Per Silverstone's specs, the max GPU width on the LITE is 4.84". The max GPU width on the classic is 4.38". This extra half-inch for the top brace can make the difference between the 970 Gaming's shroud fitting in nicely or conflicting with the top brace.
> 
> It's really unclear why Silverstone didn't unify the dimensions since it would have saved them on costs. It's also possible newer SG08 classics (mine is ~3 years old) have the same clearance as the LITE, but unlikely given the website specs.
> 
> I switched to the eVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 Superclocked. It was a _very_ easy fit (same size of a reference 980, possibly smaller), and my temperatures are ~3-5'C better. I assume the temps are better because the card isn't oversized for the case and isn't restricting airflow.


I think the reason for the the difference in max width aloud is the 180mm fan that comes with the original SG08 case.


----------



## SoulFury

Oke i went to the silverstone site to compare the Lite and normal SG-08. The outer dimensions are the same. Below are pics of the Lite and normal and looking at those i conclude that the chassis for both are the same. The difference is just the stuff they put in there and on the pics below you can see that in the original the fan sticks out below the top brace.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rednalyn2*
> 
> But wouldn't the pump be noisy in an AIO? The air cooler has no other noise than the fan.


H80i in Quiet Mode (still with max pump speed) is quieter overall than my NH-C12P was (with NF-P14).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> I think the reason for the the difference in max width aloud is the 180mm fan that comes with the original SG08 case.


That's what I thought before, but my GTX 970 Gaming didn't fit in my case and the main difference between it and the others was that mine is not a LITE.

Two other possibilities are that my PCIE slot is either taller or further down than the others (unlikely), or manufacturing variability.


----------



## eggDK

Hello,

I'm working on a build almost identical to "hybster's". It still looks like a real mess, so I won't bother you with pics yet...

So far I only have the modelling done, haven't had time to do the hard tubing and custom brackets yet. Also plan on shortening the cables of the SFX psu.

If anyone wants my SolidWorks models, feel free to ask.

Renders of the layout so far:


----------



## SoulFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> H80i in Quiet Mode (still with max pump speed) is quieter overall than my NH-C12P was (with NF-P14).
> That's what I thought before, but my GTX 970 Gaming didn't fit in my case and the main difference between it and the others was that mine is not a LITE.
> 
> Two other possibilities are that my PCIE slot is either taller or further down than the others (unlikely), or manufacturing variability.


Did you remove the 180mm fan when you tried to install the MSI GTX Gaming? Or did you leave it in there?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> Did you remove the 180mm fan when you tried to install the MSI GTX Gaming? Or did you leave it in there?


The AP181 isn't compatible with the H80i, so I haven't had it in there for a long time now. The clearance issue was only with the brace above the GPU, not any components.


----------



## Rednalyn2

Finally all my hardware is on its way home









I've ordered the CS550M and the MSI Gaming GTX970. I hope the MSI won't block all the modular outputs of the psu?


----------



## S3 Richie

Hi there!

Here is the photo of the first step of development of my FrankenSugo Evo TS (TS for Tri-Slot).

Some parts to design and create, some more cutting of the main chassis, some welding and we'll be done!


----------



## EdingJin

Hi!

Seems a few of us are crazy enough to try custom water cooling in this case








I placed a 140mm rad on top and after a bit of dremel work, I added a 120mm rad at the rear of the case.
I removed the HDD cage and fit a bay res/pump combo above the PSU. I kept the DVD drive and stuck the SDD bottom and the 2.5 HDD above it.
After many hours of playing around with fittings and tubing followed by horrendously difficult cable management i got it all to fit









Here are some pics:


----------



## ubin

Hello!

First time poster here. I've got an Sugo SG08 with the stock PSU with an i7-4770K and an EVGA GTX 760. Getting the itch to upgrade to a GTX 970, and I'd like to go with EVGA again. However, I've heard there's a few problems with the card. Any thoughts on that? Tried digging back in the thread and didn't see anything other than that the card has issues, but not much detail.

Also, I'm concerned about the whole coil whine issue as well? Maybe that was a completely overblown issue at one point? Is that something to be concerned with the stock PSU that came with my SG08?

Sorry for all the questions - trying to get things sorted out before I bite the bullet on that sweet sweet new hardware.

EDIT: Also, absolutely not married to the EVGA card, just a brand I've purchased in the past and have had good experience. Looks like MSI has received some good traction on here, as with the ASUS card (though it may have some fitting issues?), and have heard good things about the Zotac.


----------



## Mechagimbal

First time poster here as well. Plenty of good info here so I figured I would give back instead of lurking and leaving.

I have an original SG08 with the included 600w power supply and 180mm fan that came with it. I've been running with a Radeon HD 6850 for a while and finally was able to pull the trigger on a new card : Asus GTX 970 Strix

Yes, I got it in the SG08, but not without having to cut a small amount of metal from the rail along the left side of the case. That and some unicorn blood mixed with fairy dust and a few promises made to dark gods who's names I cannot pronounce was all it took. Oh, and a Dremel with a metal cut-off wheel was handy at one point.

Anyway, I'm pretty sure I will be able to get my DVD drive back in at some point when I get a chance to cut some metal from that part. The 180mm fan will not fit in the case with this card. Right now I have it sitting on top of the case blowing air into it and temps are fine. It is just a minor danger to fingers at the moment. I plan on getting a 140mm fan so I can have in internal case fan again, but right now I'm enjoying my new card too much to bother messing with anything else.

If anyone has any questions about getting an Asus GTX 970 Strix in their SG08 let me know and I could go into more detail as to what needs to be done.

Meanwhile I would like to ask about 140mm fans. The SG08 fan mount has mounting holes for a 120mm fan, yes? So a 140mm fan with 120mm mounting options should work. I was considering the be-quiet or noctua fans. I am assuming they are at least as quiet as the 180mm fan is and still perform well. I have an i5 2500k being cooled be the stock cpu fan (It isn't overclocked, don't judge me!). Without the case fan the CPU temps steadily climb into the low 50's. I didn't bother to wait and see how high they would get. I just knew I wanted to keep the temps around the 36 degree range that I normally see it at idle.

TLR - SG08 + GTX 970 Strix * (blood, sweat, tears) = happiness


----------



## Rednalyn2

I have a "Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm" fan and it fits with no problem, and is in my mind quiet.

I have the lite case, but it shouldn't do a difference.


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

I have a 140mm fan on my H90, attached to the roof of the case (the detachable case roof), so you can always mount a 140mm fan directly to the case as well. I have the original SG08 with the 600w PSU as well.


----------



## KipMcSkipster

Hey everyone, new guy here. Great thread, I've been poring over all the super-useful builds and advice! Planning to do a more-or-less completely new build in an SG08-LITE in the next month or two. Already ordered the case, and the following:

PSU - Silverstone SX600-G
SSD (Samsung 850)

I also have a 3.5" I'll bring over from my old PC.

Here's some of the other stuff I'm looking at, and still need to order:

CPU - i5-4690K
mobo - Asus Z97I-PLUS
GPU - likely a 970, something that fits (MSI Twin Frozr V?)
CPU Cooler - ?
RAM - 16GB, not sure which?

Some questions:

mobo - not too fussy about this, but concerned about connections/cables, the Z97I-PLUS seems good in this regard, but any better recs?

Trying to decide on air vs water for cooler, which seems like it might also impact choices for RAM, GPU. Any rec on this? I'll probably do at least some mild overclocking. Some degree of quiet is desirable. Seems like the air coolers I'm looking at (e.g. Noctua NH-C12P SE14) might necessitate low-profile RAM? (I'm considering Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 if so). For water, I'm considering the Corsair H80i (this will fit in the SG08, I believe?). From build photos I've seen, using a water cooler would allow for RAM with tall heat spreaders?

GPU - seems like I get the other stuff figured out I'll know how big I can go?

I'm also considering an optical drive.

I'd welcome any comments/suggestions, also is there anything (big) I'm forgetting?


----------



## SoulFury

It looks like my system is similar to what you want to build check out the link below to my post about when i rebuild my system.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1485033/silverstone-sugo-sg08-sg08-lite-owners-club/190


----------



## KipMcSkipster

Hi SoulFury, thanks, already examined your posts/photos, extremely helpful. You did a great job of illustrating your build, thanks! I have a question: it looks from your photos like you could fit in RAM with taller heat spreaders (under/beside the Noctura). Is that correct? If so, is there some reason you went with low-profile?


----------



## SoulFury

Well unless you are thinking of overclocking you ram as well there is really no reason for heat spreaders. I think they are more for show then anything else. And space is at a premium in side this case so why risk using big showy ram modulus if there is no real benefit. And there is not a lot of space left above the ramslots. Normal ram modulus without heat spreaders will most likely fit but thats it. And with these low profile once i can swap them out if need be. If you use bigger once you will have to remove the Noctua.

About the Noctua i use its a really good cooler and will allow you to overclock the cpu just fine. An other nice thing about this cooler is you wont need to buy a extra case fan. I got the original sugo 8 so myn came with a 180mm top fan so i did not need to use the top fan of the Noctua. You have the lite version so you can use the top and bottom fan of the Noctua. Oh and its a really quite cooler as well.

About the GPU go for the Msi 970 gaming it should fit the lite case just fine and as far as i can tell its the best 970 out there. And the 970 gives the most bang for you buck.


----------



## KipMcSkipster

Again, thanks for the info SoulFury. I just ordered the Noctua.

Re: heat spreaders, I'm not hell-bent on getting any sticks with really tall ones. I'm looking at these. They seem to have pretty modest height, but definitely a bit taller than yours. From your photos, it looks like they would fit under the Noctua's pipes, but I can't see if there are any obstructions farther back in the case.


----------



## SoulFury

Hey Kip, It looks like those ram modulus are the same as i ordered in the first place (at least the way the look, speed and timings could be a bit different) but the company that i made the order with send me the once i have in my case at the moment and since they where exactly the same spec wise i kept them. I think that they are low profile as well with just a tiny heat spreader on top and as far as i can tell should fit just fine. And the heat pipes are the only thing blocking the ram slots.


----------



## Rednalyn2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> About the GPU go for the Msi 970 gaming it should fit the lite case just fine


I have the MSI 970 Gaming. It fits in the case just fine, but you will have to make som minor adjustments, i.e. bending some metal and making a small cut in the optical drive bay. The latter is only if you want to have that in the case.

All the minor adjustments is not visible from outside of the case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rednalyn2*
> 
> I have the MSI 970 Gaming. It fits in the case just fine, but you will have to make som minor adjustments, i.e. bending some metal and making a small cut in the optical drive bay. The latter is only if you want to have that in the case.
> 
> All the minor adjustments is not visible from outside of the case.


I was able to fit the MSI 970 Gaming with no issues in the Lite, but if you are going to keep the optical bay then it'll need some cutting.


----------



## NoMoreThunder

Good morning and greetings from Germany!

After about 15 years of abstinence, I'm about to buy and build a pc gaming system again. So much has changed that you could say I'm completely new to the game. After reading a lot in the last few days, I feel pretty confident that the Sugo is my case of choice, especially after reading a test showing that it's usually more quiet than the Fractal Design Node 304, which would be my first to go in terms of pure looks.

I plan on getting the following hardware:

Case: Sugo SG08 Lite
Mobo: Asrock H97m-ITX/ac
PSU: Corsair CS 550M
Storage: Crucial MX100 512GB SSD
CPU: i5-4690
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB
GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Optical: None
Case fan: bequiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM
CPU fan: Noctua NH-L12
A few questions remain, though:

Is the Asrock mobo plausible with this setup? I've seen recommendations for a Gigabyte in the thread, but since I don't plan to overclock (yeah, I know what site's forum I'm on







), that particular board seems a bit over the top. The Asrock does seem to have a similar but not identical CPU placing - similar enough?
As I understood some posts, I might have to either cut into or do away with the optical drive slot. Is that just the internals, or would there be a big gaping hole to be seen from the outside, if I leave it out? Saw my mistake, the Lite version only has a slot-in slit.
Cooling. I'm completely unsure here. I want it as quiet as possible with the rest of the hardware, but water seems to be too much of a hassle for a first build. Does my combination of fan cooler and cpu cooler make sense, and does it even fit? Or would I be better off with a different combination (e. g. same case fan + the NH-C14), or even ditch the case fan and go for a truely huge CPU cooler (e. g. NH-D14)?
Thanks a LOT in advance,
Thorsten


----------



## SoulFury

Hi Thorsten welcome,

There are a few things you need to look out for. First is the cooler in combo with you motherboard. Some motherboards dont have the cpu socket in the middel of the board and then a big cooler becomes a problem fast. Second check the hight of you ram moduls, again if you have big heatspreaders on there it becomes a problem fast with a big cooler.

Oke that out of the way i checked you list of parts and i would go for 16gb of ram. Getting stuff in and out of this case can be a bit tricky so you dont want to do it to often. And 8gb is a bit on the low side for a gaming rig. You all so have a PSU with moduler cables, i have seen some posts around here that those can be a problem with a big GPU.

Here below my post about my rig when i build it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> Oke here some pics and the specs from my Sugo SG08 Gaming pc. Let me know what you all think.
> 
> Specs:
> HD: one 3.5 samsung 2TB
> SSD: two Intel 320 120 GB in raid
> GPU: Asus GTX670-DC2T
> CPU: Intel i7-4790K
> CPU Cooler: Noctura NH-14
> RAM: 16gb Crucial Ballistix Sport Low profile
> 
> And all this stuff sits on a tiny Asus Z97I-Plus
> 
> Case fan and power supply are still the ones the Sugo came with when i bought it. The massive 180mm Penetrator works really well and the 600watt 80plus bronze is still up to the task.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i bought the case in 2011 or 2012 (bad memory) i just used it as media player so it had no dedicated GPU. But at some point i wanted to play games on it so i added the Asus GTX670-DC2T and
> according the specs it should fit in this case but in had a little problem with the heatpipes at the top of this card. So i had to do a bit of breaking, cutting and bending.
> 
> 
> 
> And a few weeks ago i was unhappy with the speed of the cpu and the ram (and had some cash to burn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i decided to upgrade it to the above listed specs. I also wanted to be able to overclock the cpu
> so i needed a big an powerfull cooler. So after some searching i came at the Noctura NH-14 and right from the start it was clear that fitting that big a cooler in a small case was going to be tricky.
> When putting all of the components in to the case it seemed like there would be just a few mm to little space to fit it in the case. But as we all know what bends those not break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So applying some brute force to push the motherboard with cooler against the back of the case i was able to get the screws in to place.
> 
> 
> 
> And in the end it all fits and the case closed up really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's my build.


----------



## NoMoreThunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> There are a few things you need to look out for. First is the cooler in combo with you motherboard. Some motherboards dont have the cpu socket in the middel of the board and then a big cooler becomes a problem fast.


I did try to gauge the cpu socket position by looking at the pictures. The Asrock does seem to put it a bit to the side, though not much so (2 - 3cm / about an inch?). I figure for a monster cooler like the Noctua NH-C14 (TopDown) or NH-D14 (Tower), that might be a problem, while for the smaller NH-L12 I picked it should work. Can anyone verify that?

Actually, this is still my main area of uncertainty. *Go for a single, big Top-Down CPU fan, or go for a slightly smaller Top-Down CPU-Fan and a case fan?* I am now of a mind to go for the NC-C14, and drop the case fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> Second check the hight of you ram moduls, again if you have big heatspreaders on there it becomes a problem fast with a big cooler. Oke that out of the way i checked you list of parts and i would go for 16gb of ram.


My chosen RAM modules are low profile, even if it's not in the name. At least, they're the same size as the explicitely named "low profile" sticks from Corsair I compared them to. I thought about going for 16, but tbh, the cost is already a little higher than planned, and I'd rather put the extra money in top grade coolers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> You all so have a PSU with moduler cables, I have seen some posts around here that those can be a problem with a big GPU.


Exactly this combination has been used, though:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaMbuna*
> 
> Good news, I believe the Corsair CS550M and the MSI GTX970 are compatible for all 4 modular PSU connectors (not that you need more than 2 in a case this size). There is enough room between the plastic shroud of the GPU and PSU. Also cut a slot in the optical drive tray so everything fits.


Since I don't plan to have an optical drive, I can even forgo the cutting and just remove the drive bay alltogether, if I see this correctly.


----------



## SoulFury

The NC-C14 is a very nice cooler and with both fans installed you will not need a case fan. But the NC-C14 will not work with the Asrock H97m-ITX/ac. I dont know if the smaller Noctua NH-L12 will fit on the Asrock H97m-ITX/ac its really hard to tell for sure. You can email Noctua about it. If they have a schematic of the cooler with the dimensions it would be easier to tell.

And yes if you dont use a optical drive you can remove that and you have will have more room.


----------



## S3 Richie

Hi there!

Next step of my FrankenSugo Project.

Where we discover that "we have to cut to reassemble...that's for good my friend!!! Mouaahahahah!" (creepy laugh...)

So, is this serious doctor?

Ooooh yes my friend...

Let's have a look...:







Time to draw the inserts plates, and to weld...

to be continued...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3 Richie*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Next step of my FrankenSugo Project.
> 
> Where we discover that "we have to cut to reassemble...that's for good my friend!!! Mouaahahahah!" (creepy laugh...)
> 
> So, is this serious doctor?
> 
> Ooooh yes my friend...
> 
> Let's have a look...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to draw the inserts plates, and to weld...
> 
> to be continued...


Are you making this into a mATX case?


----------



## S3 Richie

Nope!

This is a Sugo SG08 Lite.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3 Richie*
> 
> Nope!
> 
> This is a Sugo SG08 Lite.


LOL! I know that, I'm the thread creator and used to own this case. I was wondering what you were doing with this since you were cutting up the case and at first glance thought you might be trying to make this into a mATX case like one guy did with the 250D here.


----------



## S3 Richie

Lol! Forgive me, I'm not natural english speaking, so I didn't understand correctly...?

In fact, I'm trying to allow this Sugo to cope with tri-slots graphic cards, without sacrifying all the case shape which fits me otherwise.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3 Richie*
> 
> Lol! Forgive me, I'm not natural english speaking, so I didn't understand correctly...?
> 
> In fact, I'm trying to allow this Sugo to cope with tri-slots graphic cards, without sacrifying all the case shape which fits me otherwise.


No problem at all. That is awesome, I can't wait to see the final product. Good luck!


----------



## S3 Richie

Thks.

I keep you informed. ?


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Good timing to see what someone else is doing as well ^^S3 Richie

I finally got my 4k monitor to run at 60hz, so now with the contemplation of gaming at 4k, I wanted to goose up my 290's clock speeds, and I can't do that with a stock cooler.

I have had a Gelid Icy Vision v2 floating around since I bought the 290 a year or more ago, and never installed it since it wouldn't fit in the case (with no fans, it fits, but with it's included fans, it would be outside the case by about 5-10mm). So I'm looking at cutting out the grill on the side of the case where the GPU is (similar method to the above, looks like a nice clean cut!) and letting the fans hang out ever so slightly.

Right now I have the cooler pressed almost against the grill, and a fan on the outside blowing in, which I screwed in to the grill panel, but it does look kind of janky, and I'd rater have the clean look of the stock fans for the cooler. The temps are doing well (looping GRID Autosport, around 60c core, 70c VRMs, not bad for stock clocks), but I'd really like the stock performance of the aftermarket cooler.

The question is, will my case look nicer not being cut on the side... I figure if worse comes to worse and I screw it all up, I can always put the stock cooler on, for the case add an acrylic panel and just drill out ventilation ports where the GPU intake is.

Keep the mods comin!


----------



## KipMcSkipster

Late reply to you NoMoreThunder. I am mostly done with a build using the SG08 Lite, the H97m-ITX/ac, and a Noctua NH-C12P SE14. It pretty much fits, although the Noctua is just a hair wide ie the side of the fan protrudes a bit out the side, but I'm still able to get the top of the case to fit.


----------



## Mandango

Hello to all you lovely people. I'm building a mini-ITX system, I have less than a week to do it in, and would love some community feedback / comments on the following points, if you'd be so kind...

1) Chassis is a Silverstone SG08-Lite. Yay! We're off to a good start.
2) PSU is a Silverstone SX600-G. Okay, so it's using the provided ATX adapting bracket, but is kinda just ... hanging in mid air. Hopefully this isn't too much stress on the metal frame?
3) Tundra TD03 or TD03-E? Are they actually different in any way? Or another solution? I really don't know. I've read that the Tundra is quite a loud unit.
4) I've been reading up on the Noctua NH-L12 ... sounds like a pretty sweet alternative to an AIO water cooler. The NT06 is not available in New Zealand at this time.

Here's the intended build:

Intel Core i5 4690K 3.5GHz Socket 1150
Asus Z97I-Plus
Asus GeForce GTX 970 Strix DirectCU II OC

Thank you very much for your time!
Dan

3) UPDATE - So I got this from Silverstone Australia: "...no problem to install TD03-E in SG08-Lite. Refer to the difference between TD03 and TD03-E, please kindly check following explaination: 1. Radiator gets slimmer to increase the installing compatibility 2. With Blue LED liquid cooler cap 3. Tube material: from plastic to Rubber 4. Upgrade pump design to improve the efficiency of water cooling fluid flow 5. Change the clip direction to decrease the length of plastic tap"
Which makes me pretty eager to get a TD03-E. But stock in NZ is very very very hard to come by. Will make some inquiries in the morning.


----------



## NoMoreThunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipMcSkipster*
> 
> Late reply to you NoMoreThunder. I am mostly done with a build using the SG08 Lite, the H97m-ITX/ac, and a Noctua NH-C12P SE14. It pretty much fits, although the Noctua is just a hair wide ie the side of the fan protrudes a bit out the side, but I'm still able to get the top of the case to fit.


Thanks for the reply, Kip! By now, I've finished buying and assempling the parts. In the end, it was all pretty straightforward, and this is my final configuration:

Case: Sugo SG08 Lite
Mobo: Gigabyte H97N-WIFI
PSU: be quiet! System Power 7 450W.
Storage: Crucial MX100 512GB SSD
CPU: i5-4590 (4690 simply wasn't in stock when I ordered)
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x8GB
GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Optical: None
Case fan: None
CPU fan: Noctua NH-L12
I chose the Gigabyte mainboard over the originally planned Asrock one because going by the pictures, I felt more comfortable with the positon of the CPU socket on the Gigabyte board. Result: No idea how the Asrock would have worked, but the Gigabyte is a perfect fit with the CPU cooler and the GPU card.

I chose the be quiet! PSU over the originally planned Corsair 550M because the be quiet! is non modular. I had read that the cable management might collide with the GPU, so I tried to eliminate that danger. Result: Yes, there is little space, but I think the Corsair would have worked and I could've gotten rid of a lot of cables that I now have to fit in the case. Still, the be quiet! works as well, and it's a good piece of hardware.

I ditched the originally planned case fan, assuming that the pretty powerful Noctua NH-L2 CPU cooler would do the job alone. On that note:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandango*
> 
> 4) I've been reading up on the Noctua NH-L12 ... sounds like a pretty sweet alternative to an AIO water cooler. The NT06 is not available in New Zealand at this time.


The NH-L12 works fantastically well for my system. I've obviously installed it with both fans in place (you can opt for a single fan configuration when space is a problem) and it's both quiet and highly efficient. Mind you, I don't intend to overclock my system, and my GPU and CPU might produce a little less heat than yours. I don't really see a problem though. About the other components you plan I fear I can't say much, sorry.

All in all this system is completely silent under idle and normal use, and kicks up when gaming. But even after running Tomb Raider on the highest settings for 2h, the noise level was, for me, really low and unheard over the game sounds. The case is positioned about 3m from where I sit, though. [That's about 9 feet, to you weirdos







]

I'm not perfectly happy with the sound itself, though. Both the front and rear headphone jacks produce an audible hissing in the headphones, which is very distracting in quiet moments. One possibility to circumvent that is to use my tv's headphone jack, since the system is hooked to the TV via HDMI. The other possibility is an external audio system, like the Fiio E10K, which I bought to handle my planned headphone upgrade, anyway.

I'm quite glad I didn't want an optical drive, because this way I could get rid of the drive frame and have space for cables and such.

Right now I'm considering sending back the case for a replacement, though, because there's something wrong with the front USBs. Has anyone else had problems with those?


----------



## S3 Richie

Some more view to see the work:


----------



## Mechagimbal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandango*
> 
> Hello to all you lovely people. I'm building a mini-ITX system, I have less than a week to do it in, and would love some community feedback / comments on the following points, if you'd be so kind...
> 
> 1) Chassis is a Silverstone SG08-Lite. Yay! We're off to a good start.
> 2) PSU is a Silverstone SX600-G. Okay, so it's using the provided ATX adapting bracket, but is kinda just ... hanging in mid air. Hopefully this isn't too much stress on the metal frame?
> 3) Tundra TD03 or TD03-E? Are they actually different in any way? Or another solution? I really don't know. I've read that the Tundra is quite a loud unit.
> 4) I've been reading up on the Noctua NH-L12 ... sounds like a pretty sweet alternative to an AIO water cooler. The NT06 is not available in New Zealand at this time.
> 
> Here's the intended build:
> 
> Intel Core i5 4690K 3.5GHz Socket 1150
> Asus Z97I-Plus
> Asus GeForce GTX 970 Strix DirectCU II OC
> 
> Thank you very much for your time!
> Dan
> 
> 3) UPDATE - So I got this from Silverstone Australia: "...no problem to install TD03-E in SG08-Lite. Refer to the difference between TD03 and TD03-E, please kindly check following explaination: 1. Radiator gets slimmer to increase the installing compatibility 2. With Blue LED liquid cooler cap 3. Tube material: from plastic to Rubber 4. Upgrade pump design to improve the efficiency of water cooling fluid flow 5. Change the clip direction to decrease the length of plastic tap"
> Which makes me pretty eager to get a TD03-E. But stock in NZ is very very very hard to come by. Will make some inquiries in the morning.


I had to cut my case to get my Asus GeForce GTX 970 Strix to fit my SG08. Nothing too hard to do with a cut-off wheel. I have the original SG08 and had to cut a portion of the optical drive tray and also along the horizontal bar that runs along the side of the case. Just wanted to make sure you knew about that.

"...I have less than a week to do it in..."

Oops. I haven't checked this thread in a while.


----------



## svedrum

Hi guys, how do you make that decision? ))))
do not judge strictly. this is my first build. Photos are not professionally
*Build:*
*case:* silverstone sugo sg08 with 600w psu 80plus bronze
*motherboard:* asus maximus VI impact
*CPU:* intel i7-4770k
*GPU:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 690
*memory:* 16gb g.skill sniper series ddr3 2400
*ssd:* Transcend MTS600 256GB M.2 SATAIII MLC
*Water cooling main components:*
Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 280 Radiator / Pump / Reservoir Combo - D5 Pump
*CPU waterblock:* EK Supremacy EVO Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block
*GPU waterblock:* Koolance VID-NX690 Water Block
*Fittings:* bitspower (+ EK on cpu)
*Fans:* Akasa 140mm x 25mm VIPER PWM Fan w/ Hydro Dynamic Bearings (AK-FN063)
Cougar 140mm x 25mm Vortex Hydro Dynamic Bearing Fan - Orange (CFV14H) (my opinion is the best fan)
*Tubing:* PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 1/2" OD - Clear (PFLEXA-12)
*coolant:* EK Waterblocks EK-Ekoolant Blood RED

work is almost completed.
left to do braided wire.
change the tubing on the gpu
paint case


----------



## Bergeton

While my plans for a nice little Sugo build went straight to **** (thanks, adulthood, **** you to) I find great pleasure in reading about and seeing the builds you guys keep putting up.
Good luck on that Franken-Sugo, S3 Richie! Love it!


----------



## Eljoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechagimbal*
> 
> I had to cut my case to get my Asus GeForce GTX 970 Strix to fit my SG08. Nothing too hard to do with a cut-off wheel. I have the original SG08 and had to cut a portion of the optical drive tray and also along the horizontal bar that runs along the side of the case. Just wanted to make sure you knew about that.
> 
> "...I have less than a week to do it in..."
> 
> Oops. I haven't checked this thread in a while.


I'm curious as to why you had to cut your case to fit the Asus gtx 970. I currently own a SG05 but feel like the 9,5 inch max GPU clearance (10,5 inch if I cut the front) is kinda short, so I'm considering the SG08. I'll be using a SFX-L psu and no DVD drive.


----------



## Mechagimbal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eljoka*
> 
> I'm curious as to why you had to cut your case to fit the Asus gtx 970. I currently own a SG05 but feel like the 9,5 inch max GPU clearance (10,5 inch if I cut the front) is kinda short, so I'm considering the SG08. I'll be using a SFX-L psu and no DVD drive.


The rails that run along the upper sides of the case are "C"-channel in shape. The card is high enough and wide enough that it hits the lower portion of the "C" shape of that rail. I had to cut the lower portion of the "C" so that the card would go in. Basically the left rail is now a sideways "L" shape instead of a "C" shape, If that makes any sense.

Does it make sense? I should have drawn a picture. I'm being lazy.

The card is also long enough that the back-plate just barely touches the side of the PSU housing. I have the 600W PSU that comes with the original SG08, so it will probably have a bigger footprint than what you might get.

I have pictures somewhere. I should dig them up. Ugh...so lazy.


----------



## richratt

Hi.
I'm looking for a graphics card to fit in my SG08-Lite.

I use my computer for photo editing and the software I use (Adobe Lightroom) has only just added GPU processing so buying a graphics card before now would have been a waste of money.
I'm looking to upgrade to a 4K monitor soon (probably the Dell P2415Q).

I have the Corsair CS550M, I'm using the DVD drive and have the Noctua NH-L12 so space is pretty limited. Let me know if you want any more info.

I'd like to spend around £100. I'm basically looking for a something like the ASUS (http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/77801-asus-reveals-geforce-gtx-970-directcu-mini/ ) but cheaper (happy to have lower performance). I'd like to keep things as quiet as possible too, so something that doesn't run too hot would be great.

Any advice?
Many thanks in advance. I'm new to this forum so let me know if I should post this somewhere else or if I need to give more info.


----------



## vboechat

HELLO
i would like to know if i can fit these into GS08 LITE

H80I cooler (i7 4790k)
PSU corsair cx750m
GTX 980 evga
1 SSD and 1 HDD 3,5

will it fit???

-i heard that some PSU will conflict with long vga sizes.. is that the case?
-also, will i have to mod the case to fit the h80i?

im between sugo sg08 lite and CM ELITE 130. I want to pack a really powerful punch into a really small case
any other options? i NEED to fit these components into a small mini itx

help me out


----------



## Phamma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vboechat*
> 
> HELLO
> i would like to know if i can fit these into GS08 LITE
> 
> H80I cooler (i7 4790k)
> PSU corsair cx750m
> GTX 980 evga
> 1 SSD and 1 HDD 3,5
> 
> will it fit???
> 
> -i heard that some PSU will conflict with long vga sizes.. is that the case?
> -also, will i have to mod the case to fit the h80i?
> 
> im between sugo sg08 lite and CM ELITE 130. I want to pack a really powerful punch into a really small case
> any other options? i NEED to fit these components into a small mini itx
> 
> help me out


Ditch the 980 and get a 980 Ti. Maeks a world of difference and it the reference design fit in pretty easily.


----------



## Phamma

So Finally My Sugo08 build is coming to a close. Built the system over 2 years ago but waited until a worthy GPU was available to compete this mini monster. Long story short, jumped on Reference 980 Ti. and it is a beast. Installs into the Sugo08 with ease. Only problem is....heat. This card gets hot fast. In order for temps to be around 80 c, fans have to be ran at around 65 percent constantly. In a closed case it might not be noticeable, but the Sugo is sitting right next to me on the desk so its damn annoying. As for the potential of this 980 Ti, I did a little testing and ran the fans at 100% which allowed me to clock it +250 core, +500 mem, giving stable boost of 1400mhz. 100% fan keeps the temp around 71C. But 100% fan is like a jet blower. So I got lucky and was able to get a 980 Ti EVGA hybrid cooler kit from Newegg. Now I need some ideas on where to mount the 120 fan radiator?? Any ideas?? I have no opitcal drive or any 3.5 inch drive. so maybe I can ditch those parts and cut a hole on top of the case to mount the 120 fan?? Or maybe ditch the 180mm Penetrator fan, and mount the radiator there?? Decisions, decisons....thanks for any ideas..

will post some picks and benchmarks when it is all done....


----------



## Phamma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phamma*
> 
> So Finally My Sugo08 build is coming to a close. Built the system over 2 years ago but waited until a worthy GPU was available to compete this mini monster. Long story short, jumped on Reference 980 Ti. and it is a beast. Installs into the Sugo08 with ease. Only problem is....heat. This card gets hot fast. In order for temps to be around 80 c, fans have to be ran at around 65 percent constantly. In a closed case it might not be noticeable, but the Sugo is sitting right next to me on the desk so its damn annoying. As for the potential of this 980 Ti, I did a little testing and ran the fans at 100% which allowed me to clock it +250 core, +500 mem, giving stable boost of 1400mhz. 100% fan keeps the temp around 71C. But 100% fan is like a jet blower. So I got lucky and was able to get a 980 Ti EVGA hybrid cooler kit from Newegg. Now I need some ideas on where to mount the 120 fan radiator?? Any ideas?? I have no opitcal drive or any 3.5 inch drive. so maybe I can ditch those parts and cut a hole on top of the case to mount the 120 fan?? Or maybe ditch the 180mm Penetrator fan, and mount the radiator there?? Decisions, decisons....thanks for any ideas..
> 
> will post some picks and benchmarks when it is all done....


OK so a little update. Installing the EVGA hybrid cooler kit on my reference Asus 980 ti was tediuos, mainly because the tiny little screws are so easily stripped. But I got the hybrid cooler on there without any problems. This hybrid cooler absolutely ROCKS. On the stock reference cooler, the 980 ti would hit its temp throttle limit of 83 within minutes. This was on the stock fan curve. If you change it to 70 % fan, you can stay under 75 C but its like having a jetplane next to you. Now with the hybrid cooler, its virtually silent. There is a slight hum but its drowned out by other case fans.

Now for the negatives....fitting the 980 ti with the hybrid cooler into the sugo08 is a Biatch..The tubes are not too flexible because they are sleeved. Stuffing everything into the small sugo meant having to bend alot of the AIO's tubes. and its making me real paranoid I am going to break a tube and cause a leak. As for temps.At stock clocks, my 980 Ti never gets above 49 C. This is very important because with these Maxwell cards, you can up the clock and power limit all you want, but after 65 C, and 83 C, the card throttles HARD. With the hybrid cooler, The card does not throttle at all even with a 1400mhz boost core clock.

I had to remove the optical cage, and the harddrive cages. I screwed my 2 2.5 inch hardrives onto the bracket that is holding the PSU. And now I am in the process of cutting a hole to vent the Hybrid radiator.

ONE thing I want to note is this, and Svedrum addressed this in a different thread. I have the original sugo 8 with the 600w power supply, and while there is plenty of watts, I dont think the power is consistent. If I try to push the clocks, say 110% power limit +mv87 volts, +250 on core, +500 on memory, after maybe 5 minutes of Heaven Benchmark, the computer will just "freeze" with the screen going blank for about a second, and then the screen will turn back on and resume where it left off. I have never experieced this before when overclocking. Usually you get a hard freeze and have to reset the computer. I should also add that before this happens , the PSU gets very loud with alot of coil whine. So I am thinking in order for me to push it to the limit, I need a better power supply. And I am not sure the new Silverstone SFX 600w gold PSU would be deliver any better results. Does anyone have experience with this PSU and have pushed it to the max?

Will try to post some pics once I finish cutting the vent hole for the hybrid GPU cooler.


----------



## audioborn

Airflow concept

Hello SG08 community









first of all, thanks for the huge amount of information in this thread







I've read almost the entire thread now, which makes me not only want to by the SG08-Lite really bad, but also stopped me from planning things like CPU AiO cooling, which was my initial plan.

However even after reading all the good advice here, there's still one thing bugging me in terms of CPU cooling.

As I understand it, Silverstone's airflow concept is to suck in air from the top to generate positive pressure to avoid dust and such.
This means that the hot CPU air is supposed to leave the case mostly on the side openings, as they (surprisingly) did not put any holes at the backside over the connector panel.

So, as most people seem to recommend top blowers like NH-L12:

Has anyone tested top blower over tower coolers explicitly?
As I understand it, pushing the hot CPU air towards the side openings explicitly might help getting the heat out fast, creating and "L-shaped" airflow together with the top fan.
Or is it just better to use a top blower to increase the air intake from top, and let the hot air find it's way out on its own?

I tried to find some sort of "diagonal" concept cooler where the air is pulled from the top and pushed towards the side openings, but I could not find anything that would fit into the case.

Any thoughts?

Cheers and thank you!

My intended configuration is
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($239.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler ($60.89 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* EVGA Stinger Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($199.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($114.99 @ B&H)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($130.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 960 4GB Video Card ($233.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Silverstone SG08B-LITE Mini ITX Desktop Case ($73.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($114.99 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* Silverstone SST-SOB02 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($129.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1299.80
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-08-28 10:45 EDT-0400_


----------



## valevergonzo

Hi guys, I am currently on a SG05, but I want to buy a strix 980 TI and I am wondering if it would fit it in a SG08.

The rest of the system is:

H97I-plus
I5 4960
16gb ram
850 evo m.2
Noctua L9i
SFX-600

Sorry if the bad part choices made you guys cringe, I'm learning as I go.

As you might notice, the is no SSD, HDD or OD. On the SG05 I took out the bracket for those parts so it is kinda empty in there.


----------



## sfuzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valevergonzo*
> 
> Hi guys, I am currently on a SG05, but I want to buy a strix 980 TI and I am wondering if it would fit it in a SG08.
> 
> The rest of the system is:
> 
> H97I-plus
> I5 4960
> 16gb ram
> 850 evo m.2
> Noctua L9i
> SFX-600
> 
> Sorry if the bad part choices made you guys cringe, I'm learning as I go.
> 
> As you might notice, the is no SSD, HDD or OD. On the SG05 I took out the bracket for those parts so it is kinda empty in there.


Hi, I'm probably a bit late, but since I have pretty much the same config (minus the GPU) I can give you some advices. First of all, I don't think the 980Ti Strix would fit, I can test it in a couple of days, but I even had to modify the case to house the 970 Strix, so I guess no luck. As for the L9i the i5 will suffer, if you like Noctua take the C12P SE14, it's the best SG08 companion on air, sadly it's discontinued.

This is the simple mod I made, I know the 970 Strix will fit in original case, but this way you can remove the GPU easier.


----------



## evofreak

hi guys! Im an owner of Sg08 since 2012. My favorite case to date. I have a 980 strix fit on my case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfuzzz*
> 
> Hi, I'm probably a bit late, but since I have pretty much the same config (minus the GPU) I can give you some advices. First of all, I don't think the 980Ti Strix would fit, I can test it in a couple of days, but I even had to modify the case to house the 970 Strix, so I guess no luck. As for the L9i the i5 will suffer, if you like Noctua take the C12P SE14, it's the best SG08 companion on air, sadly it's discontinued.
> 
> This is the simple mod I made, I know the 970 Strix will fit in original case, but this way you can remove the GPU easier.


i did the same thing to fit my 980 strix.


----------



## ignsvn

Hi fellow SG08 users!

I actually built this a year back, only got chance to upload now.

CPU: Intel i5-4670
Mobo: Asus H87i-Plus
RAM: 8 GB Kingston low profile
SSD: Samsung Evo 850 120 GB
HDD: Western Digital Blue 1 Tb
VGA: MSI Twin Frozr III Radeon 7870
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12
Case: SG08 + Blue LED strip
Monitor: Dell U2415





Height wise, Noctua C12P fits, but depends on the orientation & motherboard layout. I didn't want to OC this thing, so NH-L12 it is.

This case needs more love!


----------



## ignsvn

Looking to upgrade my graphic card to MSI R9 270X 2GB.

Can anyone suggest if it will fit? Thanks.


----------



## sfuzzz

My old Sapphire R9 270X Vapor-X fitted perfectly in my SG08-Lite and with the transparent blue plastic duct the Vapor-X is longer. Widthwise they are pretty much identical. Go on without problems


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfuzzz*
> 
> My old Sapphire R9 270X Vapor-X fitted perfectly in my SG08-Lite and with the transparent blue plastic duct the Vapor-X is longer. Widthwise they are pretty much identical. Go on without problems


Thank you, much appreciated. However if I recall correctly, SG08 Lite does not have the Air Penetrator fan - hence it has slightly more vertical room.


----------



## sfuzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Thank you, much appreciated. However if I recall correctly, SG08 Lite does not have the Air Penetrator fan - hence it has slightly more vertical room.


Correct. However my old card are exactly wide as the mount bracket (no protuding heatpipes,etc...), so if you already have a card that has the same width it will fit the same. For the MSI one I think is larger only in the fan area. This photo http://www.legitreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/amd-r9-270-display-645x542.jpg shows how much the MSI protudes on the fan area (the other card is a dual-X which is another card but have the same width of Vapor-X)


----------



## ignsvn

Thank you, I finally decided to go with Zotac GTX 950 (ITX single fan version), as there was quite some discount in a store where I live in.

The card surprisingly runs cool and quiet even during gaming.


----------



## M3r0De4DoR

After reading the entire thread, I know that I want this case. Thanks you all for the info about it!

I'll go for a Intel Core i7 6700k and 32 GB of DDR4 RAM (I don't know which brand/model yet). I have to decide later which is the best motherboard for this case.

For cooling, I'll use a Corsair H90 (nice because it's 140 mm radiator). I don't know yet if 1 or 2 fans, maybe only one for minimizing noise.

For storage, I'm recycling a 3.5'' 2TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 HDD and a 2.5'' 250GB Samsung 840 Evo SSD from my current build.

At graphics, maybe I'll recycle also a AMD Sapphire HD7950 3GB Vapor-X. Otherwise, I have to look into that too.

And for power supply, the #1 candidate by now is the Corsair CS550, because many users got into the case without problems. But I want to search for other <= 140 mm PSU (without going to a SFF one, to minimize noise).

I would like also adding dust filters to every hole (a large one at left side, two at the right side and maybe one at the top, if the included one is not too thick), and I think the best option is Demciflex. I saw #146 using that, so.. I'll like to ask him the exact measurement of that filters. I think are, approximately, 1 x 280 * 120 for left side and 2 x 130 * 70 for right side.

If you have any thoughts about my post, please, reply me! Thanks!


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3r0De4DoR*
> 
> After reading the entire thread, I know that I want this case. Thanks you all for the info about it!
> 
> I'll go for a Intel Core i7 6700k and 32 GB of DDR4 RAM (I don't know which brand/model yet). I have to decide later which is the best motherboard for this case.
> 
> For cooling, I'll use a Corsair H90 (nice because it's 140 mm radiator). I don't know yet if 1 or 2 fans, maybe only one for minimizing noise.
> 
> For storage, I'm recycling a 3.5'' 2TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 HDD and a 2.5'' 250GB Samsung 840 Evo SSD from my current build.
> 
> At graphics, maybe I'll recycle also a AMD Sapphire HD7950 3GB Vapor-X. Otherwise, I have to look into that too.
> 
> And for power supply, the #1 candidate by now is the Corsair CS550, because many users got into the case without problems. But I want to search for other <= 140 mm PSU (without going to a SFF one, to minimize noise).
> 
> I would like also adding dust filters to every hole (a large one at left side, two at the right side and maybe one at the top, if the included one is not too thick), and I think the best option is Demciflex. I saw #146 using that, so.. I'll like to ask him the exact measurement of that filters. I think are, approximately, 1 x 280 * 120 for left side and 2 x 130 * 70 for right side.
> 
> If you have any thoughts about my post, please, reply me! Thanks!


First post? Welcome to overclock.net!

I assume you're using the SG08 lite version. I use cheap nylon mesh for dust filter on the sides and on the top. Something like this:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FACTORY-multifunction-nylon-spandex-mesh-fabric-black-DIY-wedding-dress-veil-cloth-curtain-party-decoration-tent/1599788427.html?spm=2114.40010308.4.36.Fgby4k

I attach the mesh using tape inside the case. Not as strong, slightly bigger holes, but quite effective and cheaper than those Silverstone mesh









Other than that.. just make sure your PSU is able to power the 7950.. I suggest to also Google around and look at some samples of water-cooled SG08 builds. Maybe it'll help.


----------



## M3r0De4DoR

My first post here, yeah. Thanks!

Yes, I mean the Lite version. The holes of that mesh are too big. I have a dusty environment, so I need a smaller-grain one.

Right now I'm using a 800 watts PSU, but it's too long for the SG08. Although I think 500-550 watts (with a good PSU, of course) will be enough for any single core GPU, so no problem.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3r0De4DoR*
> 
> My first post here, yeah. Thanks!
> 
> Yes, I mean the Lite version. The holes of that mesh are too big. I have a dusty environment, so I need a smaller-grain one.
> 
> Right now I'm using a 800 watts PSU, but it's too long for the SG08. Although I think 500-550 watts (with a good PSU, of course) will be enough for any single core GPU, so no problem.


Oh and make sure the graphic card fits. Check the length, height, and the number of slots it occupies.

Some graphic cards require 2 slots plus some extra mm. These will be problematic. I remember I read about this in another forum.

Other than that.. Don't forget to post build pics


----------



## M3r0De4DoR

Yes, I saw it too, but supposed that this card would fit without problem because it's 115 mm (4.53 inches) wide, and the max for the case is 4.84 inches. But didn't realized that is a 2.5 slots card..







It's height is 52 mm (2.05 inches), but I don't know if it will fit or will reach the left side of the case. Maybe is a signal to change the GPU also!

When all component are decided, I'll post here before buying. There will be time to show the build later!


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3r0De4DoR*
> 
> Yes, I saw it too, but supposed that this card would fit without problem because it's 115 mm (4.53 inches) wide, and the max for the case is 4.84 inches. But didn't realized that is a 2.5 slots card..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's height is 52 mm (2.05 inches), but I don't know if it will fit or will reach the left side of the case. Maybe is a signal to change the GPU also!
> 
> When all component are decided, I'll post here before buying. There will be time to show the build later!


LOL this is what happens if you don't measure right..










__
https://flic.kr/p/bUyJCS



__
https://flic.kr/p/bUyJCS
 by tuanies, on Flickr


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> LOL this is what happens if you don't measure right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/bUyJCS
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/bUyJCS
> by tuanies, on Flickr


that calls for a custom plexi window


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> that calls for a custom plexi window


Yeah a custom plexy window would be beautiful. Not sure what the guy did in the end. It was from hardforum I think.


----------



## M3r0De4DoR

I want to use this motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Impact. Do you think there will be any problem with socket location or the height of the power board (the vertical one on the top)? I'll use a AIO Corsair H90, so I think there is no problem at all.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3r0De4DoR*
> 
> I want to use this motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Impact. Do you think there will be any problem with socket location or the height of the power board (the vertical one on the top)? I'll use a AIO Corsair H90, so I think there is no problem at all.


There should be no problem, especially since you're going AIO


----------



## M3r0De4DoR

Finally, this will be my setup:

-CPU.: Intel Core i7 6700K

-Cooler.: Corsair Hydro Series H90

-Motherboard.: Asus Maximus VIII Impact

-RAM.: G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3000 PC4-24000 32GB 2x16GB CL14

-GPU.: AMD Sapphire HD7950 3GB GDDR5 OC Vapor-X

-PSU.: Corsair CS550M

-SSD.: Samsung 840 Evo 250GB

-HDD.: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB

-Case.: SilverStone SUGO SG08-Lite

I don't know if gpu will fit, but I already own it, so.. I'll test it.
I'm buying it on this or next week


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3r0De4DoR*
> 
> Finally, this will be my setup:
> 
> -CPU.: Intel Core i7 6700K
> 
> -Cooler.: Corsair Hydro Series H90
> 
> -Motherboard.: Asus Maximus VIII Impact
> 
> -RAM.: G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3000 PC4-24000 32GB 2x16GB CL14
> 
> -GPU.: AMD Sapphire HD7950 3GB GDDR5 OC Vapor-X
> 
> -PSU.: Corsair CS550M
> 
> -SSD.: Samsung 840 Evo 250GB
> 
> -HDD.: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB
> 
> -Case.: SilverStone SUGO SG08-Lite
> 
> I don't know if gpu will fit, but I already own it, so.. I'll test it.
> I'm buying it on this or next week


Sweet.

Your Sapphire HD7950 should fit. It's almost the size of a reference card. (If I recall correctly, most of Sapphire GPU are reference sized - well, at least the PCBs are)


----------



## gobuddy

Hi,

First post here. I'm about to build myself my first mITX system. The Sugo 08 lite seems like a lovely case, I'm hoping to use the lite as 'm hoping to fit a PSU that turns its fan off when not under load so it can act as an HTPC - but I'm struggling to find a slot feed slimline bluray.

Any suggestions about where to get a drive and which model?

Thanks


----------



## M3r0De4DoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> Your Sapphire HD7950 should fit. It's almost the size of a reference card. (If I recall correctly, most of Sapphire GPU are reference sized - well, at least the PCBs are)


I'm worried about it's height (2.5 slots), but I have a smaller gpu available if that doesn't fit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobuddy*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First post here. I'm about to build myself my first mITX system. The Sugo 08 lite seems like a lovely case, I'm hoping to use the lite as 'm hoping to fit a PSU that turns its fan off when not under load so it can act as an HTPC - but I'm struggling to find a slot feed slimline bluray.
> 
> Any suggestions about where to get a drive and which model?
> 
> Thanks


This should be fine, for example: http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-UJ-265-Slim-Blu-ray-Writer/dp/B00CFXZ9VA


----------



## gobuddy

Can't find anyone selling the UJ 265 in the UK. It seems to be obsolete now. I'm a bit confused though. The SG-08 has just a slot in the front panel with no eject mechanism. I assumed that the drive just goes behind this. But the Panasonic has a fascia and an eject button. Should I be looking for something like this?


----------



## M3r0De4DoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobuddy*
> 
> Can't find anyone selling the UJ 265 in the UK. It seems to be obsolete now. I'm a bit confused though. The SG-08 has just a slot in the front panel with no eject mechanism. I assumed that the drive just goes behind this. But the Panasonic has a fascia and an eject button. Should I be looking for something like this?


I think both design are valid, the incompatible ones are the models with extraible tray. I'm looking for a slim slot-in dvd (not bluray) unit too.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobuddy*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First post here. I'm about to build myself my first mITX system. The Sugo 08 lite seems like a lovely case, I'm hoping to use the lite as 'm hoping to fit a PSU that turns its fan off when not under load so it can act as an HTPC - but I'm struggling to find a slot feed slimline bluray.
> 
> Any suggestions about where to get a drive and which model?
> 
> Thanks


I'm using the SG08 NON lite version (the one with PSU).

I found the PSU very silent that, I sometimes think the fan is broken (but it's working).

FYI I put my case on the desk, so just about 75 cm away from my right ear.


----------



## Exx-on

I have the Panasonic UJ265 (thats the bluary drive iirc) and it fits perfectly on the SG08-Lite variant of this case, the facia can stay on as it doesn't affect operation of the drive when installed in the case.

Just be aware that the UJ265 doesn't have full size SATA & SATA power connectors so will need an adapter as it is essentially a laptop drive!

Great drive though!


----------



## VasiliyM6

-


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobuddy*
> 
> Can't find anyone selling the UJ 265 in the UK. It seems to be obsolete now. I'm a bit confused though. The SG-08 has just a slot in the front panel with no eject mechanism. I assumed that the drive just goes behind this. But the Panasonic has a fascia and an eject button. Should I be looking for something like this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobuddy*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First post here. I'm about to build myself my first mITX system. The Sugo 08 lite seems like a lovely case, I'm hoping to use the lite as 'm hoping to fit a PSU that turns its fan off when not under load so it can act as an HTPC - but I'm struggling to find a slot feed slimline bluray.
> 
> Any suggestions about where to get a drive and which model?
> 
> Thanks


I assume you have access to Amazon..

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-SOD02B-12-7mm-Optical-Drive/dp/B004X9PHFC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1456310039&sr=8-4&keywords=slim+drive+slot+loading

http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-Samsung-TS-T632-DVD%C2%B1RW-Notebook/dp/B001B7XYZO/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1456310039&sr=8-7&keywords=slim+drive+slot+loading

You might also need the slim line sata cable like this one:

http://www.dx.com/p/mini-sata-7-6pin-to-sata-ssd-data-cable-w-power-cable-black-red-20cm-174816#.Vs2Hmubm5J8


----------



## anon anonson

How do I remove the front audio and usb panel? Silverstone sent me a replacement kit but I don't know how to install it.

Specs:

CPU: E3-1270v3
GPU: r7 250(going to upgrade to pascal)
CPU Cooler: NH-D9L
PSU: cs450m
Ram: 1 x 8 GB
MB: Asrock B-85m itx
Optical Drive: GA31n


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anon anonson*
> 
> How do I remove the front audio and usb panel? Silverstone sent me a replacement kit but I don't know how to install it.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> CPU: E3-1270v3
> GPU: r7 250(going to upgrade to pascal)
> CPU Cooler: NH-D9L
> PSU: cs450m
> Ram: 1 x 8 GB
> MB: Asrock B-85m itx
> Optical Drive: GA31n


I'm not sure with the lite version, but on the non-lite SG08, you can remove the front audio & usb panel from inside.

Open the case. The module is located between the front panel & PSU. Most likely you'll need to remove the optical drive, drives cage and the PSU to access them. It's painful to do, but I guess that's how we roll with ITX builds


----------



## anon anonson

I had to remove the front of the case in order to access the front panel.


----------



## M3r0De4DoR

Here is my build!


Spoiler: Specs.:



*-CPU*.: Intel Core i7 6700K @ Stock

*-Cooler*.: Corsair Hydro Series H90 (Pull)

*-Motherboard*.: Asus Maximus VIII Impact

*-RAM*.: G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3000 PC4-24000 2x16GB CL14 @ 3000 MHz

*-GPU*.: AMD Gigabyte Radeon HD7770 OC 1GB GDDR5 @ Stock

*-PSU*.: Corsair CS550M

*-SSD*.:Samsung 840 Evo 250GB
*-HDD*.: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB

*-Case*.: SilverStone SUGO SG08-Lite



Finally, my AMD Sapphire HD 7950 VaporX can't fit, so I'll wait for the next gen to update gpu.




Spoiler: Build
















Spoiler: Room for GPU












Spoiler: Exterior










I ordered 4 magnetic dust filters to Demciflex. No more dust!.



Spoiler: Size comparison with my old Antec 1200


----------



## ignsvn

Nice.

The 7770 GPU brings back memories. Sapphire Vapor-X HD 7770 1 GB was my first gaming grade card, albeit low end one.

It's very quiet even during heaviest load.


----------



## Ktech

Hey guys, thinkin about grabbin one of these cases soon. Without skimming the thread I have a couple questions.

Give the LITE uses a slot load DVD drive.. how do you eject the drive? (since there's no access to a button unless I'm missing something)

Also, what AIO cooler (120 or 140mm) would be best mounted in the bracket (blowing out the top?) with a single fan. Overclocking would either be nill or very little.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktech*
> 
> Hey guys, thinkin about grabbin one of these cases soon. Without skimming the thread I have a couple questions.
> 
> Give the LITE uses a slot load DVD drive.. how do you eject the drive? (since there's no access to a button unless I'm missing something)
> 
> Also, what AIO cooler (120 or 140mm) would be best mounted in the bracket (blowing out the top?) with a single fan. Overclocking would either be nill or very little.


Saw this previous post.. perhaps can help.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1485033/silverstone-sugo-sg08-sg08-lite-owners-club/100#post_22811984

But if you don't overclock, why do you need to resort to AIO? A good top-down air cooler should do just fine. The air penetrator fan on top blows a lot of cool air inwards to cool your motherboard as well.


----------



## Ktech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Saw this previous post.. perhaps can help.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1485033/silverstone-sugo-sg08-sg08-lite-owners-club/100#post_22811984
> 
> But if you don't overclock, why do you need to resort to AIO? A good top-down air cooler should do just fine. The air penetrator fan on top blows a lot of cool air inwards to cool your motherboard as well.


Thanks,

I'm lookin to drop in 880K and one of the new Asrock A88x-itx/AC boards. Whenever both of them finally hit retail anyway. Considering the 880K is suppose to have the 125w cooler so I may end up giving it a shot. May not need to change it.


----------



## Ktech

Scored a good deal on a first run (non LITE) case with PSU on ebay. Just arrived today. I never realized how small mini itx is! And when the reviews said 10mm aluminum front panel they weren't kidding! My god this weighs a ton! (comparatively of course)


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktech*
> 
> Scored a good deal on a first run (non LITE) case with PSU on ebay. Just arrived today. I never realized how small mini itx is! And when the reviews said 10mm aluminum front panel they weren't kidding! My god this weighs a ton! (comparatively of course)


Yeah but i'm not sure if it's psu or front panel weight. Alumunium shouldn't be that heavy.

First time building mini itx? Better prepare your measurements well


----------



## jspoto

Anyone tried a new GeForce 1080 Founder's in a SG-08 yet? I've had my '08 for a couple of years, and love the thing -- I'm hoping to drop a new GPU in straight away.

On paper, it looks like everything should work, and the length should fit. According to Amazon, a EVGA 1080 is: 26.7 x 3.8 x 15.1 cm. I have an old 660 GXT/Ti in my box, which looks like it's a bit smaller in the height and length dimensions than the new board.

If anyone has experience with the latest 1080, or can confirm that it works, I'd love to know.

Thanks in advance,

-js


----------



## Exx-on

I have a EVGA 780ti stuffed in mine and there's plenty of room to spare, the only difference is height between 780/1080 (that I can see) is the height.

780ti height = 11.1cm vs the 1080's 15.1cm

So essentially height is your enemy!

Not sure wether this helps!

Matt


----------



## csuzw

I just replaced an EVGA 560ti with an Asus STRIX 960 in my SG08. I checked the dimensions and it looked like it would fit but I hadn't counted on the different power connector placement (on top as opposed to on the end). This means 180mm case fan does not fit. For reference I have Intel Core i5 3570K s1155 with an AKASA AK-960V2. Outside of a HDD, SSD and PSU there isn't anything else in the case. For now I'm running without a case fan but I'm not sure that's a good idea long term and there is a noticeable increase in noise and fans speed changes. I'm not entirely sure if this is the graphics card or the cpu fan.

A couple of options I thought of are getting a 120mm fan (was thinking the Silverstone AP123) or I think I could probably remove a corner on the fan housing for the 180mm fan and it might fit but I'm terrible at DIY so I'd probably just break the whole thing and chop my arm off in the process.

I was wondering if anyone else has the same card or similar and had a found a good solution? I'm more interested in quiet than performance.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csuzw*
> 
> I just replaced an EVGA 560ti with an Asus STRIX 960 in my SG08. I checked the dimensions and it looked like it would fit but I hadn't counted on the different power connector placement (on top as opposed to on the end). This means 180mm case fan does not fit. For reference I have Intel Core i5 3570K s1155 with an AKASA AK-960V2. Outside of a HDD, SSD and PSU there isn't anything else in the case. For now I'm running without a case fan but I'm not sure that's a good idea long term and there is a noticeable increase in noise and fans speed changes. I'm not entirely sure if this is the graphics card or the cpu fan.
> 
> A couple of options I thought of are getting a 120mm fan (was thinking the Silverstone AP123) or I think I could probably remove a corner on the fan housing for the 180mm fan and it might fit but I'm terrible at DIY so I'd probably just break the whole thing and chop my arm off in the process.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has the same card or similar and had a found a good solution? I'm more interested in quiet than performance.


I had similar problem with GPU top connector, and I decided just to replace the top case fan with a smaller one (120mm).

In fact, I actually I ran it without top fan for some time (between removing the top fan & buying a new 120mm fan).. I use a top-down CPU cooler (Noctua NH-L12i) and no OC - so I guess my cpu & mobo is cool enough even without that top fan


----------



## jspoto

Interesting. So for fitting a 1080 this seems to confirm my suspicions on what the critical problems may be... Thanks for the feedback.

So I'm looking at about a 4cm height differential that I need to account for -- I might just make a 4cm spacer block tonight and see if that fits on top of my current 660 GTX Ti. I'm using a stock Intel cpu fan / gpu vent / case fan (high settings) and have been happy for the last 2.5 years -- I don't typically overclock much in my smaller builds, since I have other chassis for that.

That 4cm delta is a concerning -- nothing I've looked at seems to go above the 111mm mark, so I'm really hoping this beast can work. The case and basic build has been a great investment to date, and I'd love to push it further another year or two if able


----------



## jspoto

1080 is ordered... I'll let you SG-08 owners know how it goes when/if I get it installed on arrival


----------



## LikeTheRazor

Hello sg08 owners, I am thinking about switching to this case because my sg13 isn't quite big enough to fit newer video cards.

Do you think that would be a good upgrade?

I've read a lot of reviews and I'm really liking the temps the sg08 gets.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikeTheRazor*
> 
> Hello sg08 owners, I am thinking about switching to this case because my sg13 isn't quite big enough to fit newer video cards.
> 
> Do you think that would be a good upgrade?
> 
> I've read a lot of reviews and I'm really liking the temps the sg08 gets.


Length wise, it supports many full length video cards. However, your main enemy is video cards HEIGHT. Nowadays, lot of them have big heatpipes, fan & shroud. It can easily extend the standard video card size.

Measure your vga spec & check Silverstone website if it's supported.


----------



## LikeTheRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Length wise, it supports many full length video cards. However, your main enemy is video cards HEIGHT. Nowadays, lot of them have big heatpipes, fan & shroud. It can easily extend the standard video card size.
> 
> Measure your vga spec & check Silverstone website if it's supported.


Thanks do you know what the height limit is for graphics cards in this case? I can only find a length and width limit on silverstone's website.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikeTheRazor*
> 
> Thanks do you know what the height limit is for graphics cards in this case? I can only find a length and width limit on silverstone's website.


Well what you see on their website is the height limit. Basically that's the reference height with 1-2 mm tolerance.

IIRC, by default, SG-08 Lite has more tolerance than the SG-08. You can also replace the Air Penetrator fan on top with a smaller one to get your more tolerance.


----------



## azertyasdf

Hello guys,

I am looking to join the SG08-Lite club however I already have all my parts and I wonder if it will fit.

Intel Core i5-6600 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor
MSI B150I GAMING PRO AC Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-2133 Memory
Intel 730 Series 480GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
MSI Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card
Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply

Obviously my current concern is with my PSU. I did read and search this thread a lot but I can't find a definitive answer.

I see Silverstone said the following:
"SX500-LG's modular cables will touch graphics card longer than 7.5 inches so it isn't a very good choice for the SG08-Lite. "

Yet I saw some other users say they have a 140mm PSU (the SFX LG is 130mm but modular).

So, anybody tried it? Or with another 130mm modular PSU?


----------



## anon anonson

I'm not sure your GPU will fit. Everything else looks good though.


----------



## azertyasdf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anon anonson*
> 
> I'm not sure your GPU will fit. Everything else looks good though.


Yeah I just saw that the height of my GPU is 5 inch and the max from the manual is 4.84. However some people reported fitting a MSI GTX 970 which is even over 5 inch. But that was with some minor cutting to some parts of the chassis.


----------



## Tripkebab

Chaps, i have three of these cases 2xLite and one original. Can confirm 1070 & 1080 Founders can fit no problem in either.


----------



## EdingJin

@azertyasdf

I have the SX500-LG, I tried that PSU in my SG08-Lite but quickly went back to my previous PSU (Antec NeoEco 520W) even if it's not as good. You can't use the SFX --> ATX adapter as the modular cables get in the way of a long GPU. Even without using the adapter (I fixed the PSU with double tape), the cables still push hard against the GPU and the PSU intake doesn't line up with the PSU fan so it isn't great.
From my experience, to get the best fit in the SG08 with a long GPU you need a non-modular 140mm deep ATX PSU. You'll be able to save money or get higher wattage PSU too







(the SX500-LG is quite expensive compared to standard ATX PSUs at equal wattage)

I also have the MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G in the SG08 and it barely fits due to height (and I can confirm you either need to remove the ODD bracket or cut it due to the GPU heatpipes). So if the GPU you're looking at is taller than MSI GTX970 Gaming (which is 140mm according to their website) there'll probably be issues.


----------



## Tripkebab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdingJin*
> 
> @azertyasdf
> 
> I have the SX500-LG, I tried that PSU in my SG08-Lite but quickly went back to my previous PSU (Antec NeoEco 520W) even if it's not as good. You can't use the SFX --> ATX adapter as the modular cables get in the way of a long GPU. Even without using the adapter (I fixed the PSU with double tape), the cables still push hard against the GPU and the PSU intake doesn't line up with the PSU fan so it isn't great.
> From my experience, to get the best fit in the SG08 with a long GPU you need a non-modular 140mm deep ATX PSU. You'll be able to save money or get higher wattage PSU too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the SX500-LG is quite expensive compared to standard ATX PSUs at equal wattage)
> 
> I also have the MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G in the SG08 and it barely fits due to height (and I can confirm you either need to remove the ODD bracket or cut it due to the GPU heatpipes). So if the GPU you're looking at is taller than MSI GTX970 Gaming (which is 140mm according to their website) there'll probably be issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdingJin*
> 
> @azertyasdf
> 
> I have the SX500-LG, I tried that PSU in my SG08-Lite but quickly went back to my previous PSU (Antec NeoEco 520W) even if it's not as good. You can't use the SFX --> ATX adapter as the modular cables get in the way of a long GPU. Even without using the adapter (I fixed the PSU with double tape), the cables still push hard against the GPU and the PSU intake doesn't line up with the PSU fan so it isn't great.
> From my experience, to get the best fit in the SG08 with a long GPU you need a non-modular 140mm deep ATX PSU. You'll be able to save money or get higher wattage PSU too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the SX500-LG is quite expensive compared to standard ATX PSUs at equal wattage)
> 
> I also have the MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G in the SG08 and it barely fits due to height (and I can confirm you either need to remove the ODD bracket or cut it due to the GPU heatpipes). So if the GPU you're looking at is taller than MSI GTX970 Gaming (which is 140mm according to their website) there'll probably be issues.


I'm using a fully modular psu in my builds with sff to atx bracket. No probs with GPU.

Corsair SFF600. Very nice PSU


----------



## EdingJin

The corsair SF600 is 100mm deep vs 130mm deep for the Silverstone SX500-LG though.
The extra 30mm will give the clearance required for modular cables.


----------



## azertyasdf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdingJin*
> 
> The corsair SF600 is 100mm deep vs 130mm deep for the Silverstone SX500-LG though.
> The extra 30mm will give the clearance required for modular cables.


Thanks.

So last night I was ready to buy the case and a brand new PSU.
I had found both the SG08 at 20% off and the CX500M on sale as well at a known canadian site (Memory Express) so I was thrilled... until the checoutk when I realized both items were only in stock in one of their brick and mortar store









Right now it seems the SG08 is not in stock anywhere in canada. Furthermore 2 of the big sites had it on sale and I fear it was to sell off the remaining stock once and for all.

So yeah, I'm pretty desperate right now.


----------



## Tripkebab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azertyasdf*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> So last night I was ready to buy the case and a brand new PSU.
> I had found both the SG08 at 20% off and the CX500M on sale as well at a known canadian site (Memory Express) so I was thrilled... until the checoutk when I realized both items were only in stock in one of their brick and mortar store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it seems the SG08 is not in stock anywhere in canada. Furthermore 2 of the big sites had it on sale and I fear it was to sell off the remaining stock once and for all.
> 
> So yeah, I'm pretty desperate right now.


Just get one on ebay and have shipped to Canada no?

This listing ships worldwide.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Silverstone-SST-SG08B-LITE-Black-Sugo-Series-DTX-Mini-ITX-SFF-Case-/252324898362?nav=SEARCH


----------



## azertyasdf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tripkebab*
> 
> Just get one on ebay and have shipped to Canada no?
> 
> This listing ships worldwide.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Silverstone-SST-SG08B-LITE-Black-Sugo-Series-DTX-Mini-ITX-SFF-Case-/252324898362?nav=SEARCH


Thanks but shipping is 76$ to Canada....

I found another one, new but appears to have been damaged in shipping, it's a little bent in the back.
Shipping is really cheap and includes dutys and tases so this is a big plus for me.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SilverStone-Mini-ITX-Chassis-SG08-LITE-/291649247201?hash=item43e7a657e1:g:F20AAOSw5IJWgw8w#shpCntId

I'll try to straighten that out as best as I can.
Now I am shopping for my PSU and fan.

EDIT: I cancelled this order. The case was in bad shape, worst than what I first saw. Now my quest must continue.


----------



## anon anonson

$75 with free shipping
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1179608-REG/silverstone_sg08b_lite_mini_itx_chassis_alu_front.html


----------



## M3r0De4DoR

I have now the Gigabyte 1080 G1 inside my sg08-lite, so I can confirm it fits! The only problem would be in some PSU with modular connectors, but with a Corsair CS550M (using only the 2 connectors nearer to the right) it will fit.

With the height of GPU, my advice is limiting it to the width of the PCI bracket. If the rest of the card is taller than it's PCI bracket, that model is too high.


----------



## poobie

That is great news. I am looking to upgrade to a GTX1080 in my SGO8 heavy. Do you know if this would fit with the air penetrator 180 millimeter fan?


----------



## M3r0De4DoR

At least this model (G1 gaming) can fit (I think). I'm using a Corsair H90 with it's 140mm fan in a sugo lite, so if that fits.. the air penetrator should fit.


----------



## HoneyBadgerNZ

Hey guys, what do you use as CPU coolers?


----------



## ignsvn

I use Noctua NH-L12i.

Depending on your CPU socket location, most low profile coolers fits: Cryorig C7, Noctua NH-L9i, Cooler Master Gemini etc. Even the big Noctua NH-C14.


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

I had been using the Corsair H90 140mm on my 3770k with no problem. It ran pretty quietly, though the stock fan was probably a sleeve bearing, because it obviously didn't like being run horizontally. As soon as I removed it and installed it vertically on a new build, it got much quieter, and never made the starting noise creaking that it did when positioned horizontally in the SG08 fan grate.


----------



## HoneyBadgerNZ

I'm using a Asus P8H77-I motherboard with stock cooler on my CPU. Looking to upgrade GPU to a GeForce Strix 1070 and upgrade the CPU cooler at the same time

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## M3r0De4DoR

You can't use a Strix, it's too big for this case.


----------



## anon anonson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tripkebab*
> 
> Chaps, i have three of these cases 2xLite and one original. Can confirm 1070 & 1080 Founders can fit no problem in either.


What psu are you using? Do you think the EVGA GTX 1070 would also fit?


----------



## matt4068

Hi everyone! New here and I too am going to buy a sg08-lite! It fits in my hand luggage suitcase! Haha

I've spent quite a lot of time choosing parts but would appreciate if someone would check it all fits or give suggestions.

The nh-c14s would be in low profile mode with the other noctua fan on the case above it. I'm not sure which way round to put the fans though. Maybe all facing up to blow the hot air directly out of the case from the cpu, with the needed intake coming from vents? Which way do gpu fans blow? Out or into the gpu?

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor (£193.34 @ Aria PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-C14S 82.5 CFM CPU Cooler (£58.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (£117.56 @ More Computers)
*Memory:* Kingston HyperX Fury Black 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory (£66.99 @ Ebuyer)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£125.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon RX 480 8GB NITRO+ Video Card (£251.49 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Case:* Silverstone SG08B-LITE Mini ITX Desktop Case (£58.10 @ Kustom PCs)
*Power Supply:* Deepcool 750W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply (£57.99)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 PWM 82.5 CFM 140mm Fan (£16.98 @ Ebuyer)
*Monitor:* Dell U2515H 25.0" 60Hz Monitor (£247.79 @ CCL Computers)
*Total:* £1194.23
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-08-07 16:05 BST+0100_


----------



## HoneyBadgerNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3r0De4DoR*
> 
> You can't use a Strix, it's too big for this case.


Are you sure? I have a Strix 970 in there already


----------



## matt4068

The Silverstone website says the max width is 4.84” strix 970 is 5.5".. wonder why they said that if you can fit a wider one in there...


----------



## HoneyBadgerNZ

Le sigh...




Strix 970 in case. Thanks Matt


----------



## M3r0De4DoR

I said it because of max height mentioned on specifications. If you can put it inside, I'll be your fan #1, but I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

After a wonderful time with the SG08, I decided to try my hand at SLI with 2x1080s under full water cooling, so I had to upgrade. Man, is it roomy working in a Define S (standard, not nano) compared to the SG08. But there's still a tremendous amount of value and novelty in a computer case the size of a shoebox. If anyone is looking to pick up an SG08 and stock PSU cheap let me know!

So much quieter having a single big radiator cooling everything in the PC instead of fans on everything. As quiet as the 1080 was compared to the 290 I had before (with aftermarket cooling it was still loud), watercooling is still the quietest way to go.


----------



## HoneyBadgerNZ

So M3r0De4DoR... I got it in









Slight modification to the side rail but she's in and working perfectly


----------



## M3r0De4DoR

Impressive! :O

What modification you made? Bending the top rail?


----------



## HoneyBadgerNZ

Used an angle grinder to cut the lower part from the rail so the top of the card would fit under it. Then found the dvd tray holder was in the way of the cables so cut a hole in the front of it which allowed the cables to pass through. Now it's in and running perfectly


----------



## sfuzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadgerNZ*
> 
> Used an angle grinder to cut the lower part from the rail so the top of the card would fit under it. Then found the dvd tray holder was in the way of the cables so cut a hole in the front of it which allowed the cables to pass through. Now it's in and running perfectly


Similar thing I did to fit my 970 Strix (photos of the mod are a couple of pages earlier). I really thing that if Silverstone stayed with straight struts many more GPU would have fitted OOTB.


----------



## Proplus

Upgraded to a 1080, after finding these posts earlier in the thread, so thanks to M3r0De4DoR and to poobie, it definitely fits with the 180mm fan.

It took a bit of effort to get the card seated correctly, it looks like the backplate touches with the internal I/O shield on the Z170 Stinger but I managed to get the PCI bracket lugs locked in without too much worry.



I'm impressed so far coming from a 760, this thing is a beast!

also
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadgerNZ*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you use as CPU coolers?


Nexus XiR-3500 -


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Hope Silverstone can release a new version of this case with removable dust filter on the sides and some improvements like a support for a 160mm PSU and longer GPU combo's.


----------



## Tiptopperoo

Hi guys,

Great thread, been lurking since 2012 when I built a D3 gaming box in the SG08 chassis with the following components.
Case: Silverstone SG08 w/600w PSU (AP180 fan in place)
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K
MOBO: ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe Mini ITX - Main reason being it could take a decent cooler without interfering with the PCI-e slot, the Asrock board had none confirmed when I wanted to buy.
CPU-Cooling: Noctua C12P-SE14
RAM: Corsair Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9W 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 - low profile and low voltage
SSD: Sandisk Extreme 240GB SSD
HDD: Hitachi 3TB
GPU: Gigabyte Windforce GTX670 OC 2GB
ODD: none using external
OS: Win 10

Been a good rig, but I had the itch to upgrade to one of the 10x series GPU's a few weeks ago. Put in a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 6GB 1060, but it had terrible coil whine, so I swapped it for another one which had the same issue. I returned it and did a bit of research. It would turn out that the current run of the G1 1060's often seem to have terrible whine. The guy in the shop tried the standard windforce version on his test bench which seemed to have no coil whine, so I went to put that one in. Unfortunately is it was a shorter card the 6pin plug wouldn't fit in as the 180mm AP fan interferes. Tried an MSI Gaming X 1060, but it was too tall (also fouling on the 180mm top fan).




So I thought I'd just suck up the coil whine, and went back to a G1. This one has a dodge fan and rattles so it too is going back.

I had another look through this thread to see what options I might have in terms of different cards (a blower style may solve all my woes, but I'm hesitant to go with something that has 1 fan that is likely to spin more loudly) or change out my CPU cooler to one of the Corsair AIO options. If I go the AIO route, I would free up some height for a card like the MSI which looked to be the nicest quality of all the cards I tested so far (5 different cards, over 3 different make/model). There were a few guys who seemed to have had some success with taller cards and AIO coolers, but there photo links were dead as they were a few years old.

EDIT: I thought I should mention that I've seen the previous post who has the GB 1080 in his system. Basically anything with a near reference PCB will fit height wise, in stock config. I more interested in how easy/quiet/efficient installing an AIO CPU liquid cooler would be, allowing me to put in a GPU with larger PCB/cooler.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiptopperoo*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Great thread, been lurking since 2012 when I built a D3 gaming box in the SG08 chassis with the following components.
> Case: Silverstone SG08 w/600w PSU (AP180 fan in place)
> CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K
> MOBO: ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe Mini ITX - Main reason being it could take a decent cooler without interfering with the PCI-e slot, the Asrock board had none confirmed when I wanted to buy.
> CPU-Cooling: Noctua C12P-SE14
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9W 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 - low profile and low voltage
> SSD: Sandisk Extreme 240GB SSD
> HDD: Hitachi 3TB
> GPU: Gigabyte Windforce GTX670 OC 2GB
> ODD: none using external
> OS: Win 10
> 
> Been a good rig, but I had the itch to upgrade to one of the 10x series GPU's a few weeks ago. Put in a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 6GB 1060, but it had terrible coil whine, so I swapped it for another one which had the same issue. I returned it and did a bit of research. It would turn out that the current run of the G1 1060's often seem to have terrible whine. The guy in the shop tried the standard windforce version on his test bench which seemed to have no coil whine, so I went to put that one in. Unfortunately is it was a shorter card the 6pin plug wouldn't fit in as the 180mm AP fan interferes. Tried an MSI Gaming X 1060, but it was too tall (also fouling on the 180mm top fan).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought I'd just suck up the coil whine, and went back to a G1. This one has a dodge fan and rattles so it too is going back.
> 
> I had another look through this thread to see what options I might have in terms of different cards (a blower style may solve all my woes, but I'm hesitant to go with something that has 1 fan that is likely to spin more loudly) or change out my CPU cooler to one of the Corsair AIO options. If I go the AIO route, I would free up some height for a card like the MSI which looked to be the nicest quality of all the cards I tested so far (5 different cards, over 3 different make/model). There were a few guys who seemed to have had some success with taller cards and AIO coolers, but there photo links were dead as they were a few years old.
> 
> EDIT: I thought I should mention that I've seen the previous post who has the GB 1080 in his system. Basically anything with a near reference PCB will fit height wise, in stock config. I more interested in how easy/quiet/efficient installing an AIO CPU liquid cooler would be, allowing me to put in a GPU with larger PCB/cooler.


I mentioned this few posts earlier; I had similar problem & I simply replaced my 180mm AP fan with a 120mm fan.

Now GPU fits, and both CPU & mobo temps are pretty much ok (CPU on Noctua NH-L12)


----------



## Tiptopperoo

How do you find the fan noise vs the 180mm AP fan?


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiptopperoo*
> 
> How do you find the fan noise vs the 180mm AP fan?


I use Thermaltake Riing fan.. the noise is barely audible. I hear more noise from outside the room / house.

FYI my case is on the desk, about 60cm away from me.

My system is pretty much silent, except when gaming.

* Edit: of course you can find even more silent fan, better if it's PWM fan.. You can then connect it to your mobo's PWM header if available.


----------



## fullderp

Has anyone dremeld out the BOTTOM of the SUGO 08 to access the M.2 slot on some motherboards?
I have a H170I Asus board and I think it might work, there's already a shape on the bottom which looks approximately correct.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Has anyone dremeld out the BOTTOM of the SUGO 08 to access the M.2 slot on some motherboards?
> I have a H170I Asus board and I think it might work, there's already a shape on the bottom which looks approximately correct.


You can try, I guess.. And while you're at it, maybe you can try to put a slim fan down there? I heard M.2 cards can get quite hot.

Good luck.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> You can try, I guess.. And while you're at it, maybe you can try to put a slim fan down there? I heard M.2 cards can get quite hot.
> 
> Good luck.


Hmmmm that seems super difficult. I guess it might be possible though with a significantly larger set of case feet though.
I'm going to buy an SG13B and mod both it and my SG08 but it may not be until mid next year. I'm not great with my dremel but I'm ok I guess.
I was just going to use one of these to make the little bottom flap swing up or down.
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=metal+hinge&hl=en&tbm=isch&gws_rd=cr&ei=c1xBWO_zCcO80ATwn6bACA

Rather than having an exposed board


----------



## fullderp

I've just done the measurements, it's about 8.5mm clearance down there, if I buy 20x20x8mm rubber front square feet (ebay) and 30 or 40mm x 17+ mm rear feet, plus I make a mount that goes slightly 'in' the motherboard, I guess I can work with a 15mm fan underneath , maybe.
I'd prefer a thinner fan though, scythe do a 12mm thick fan but it's 120mm (I'd like to keep it under 92)
Darn


----------



## Siege51353

Hi,

Does anyone know if the 6G GTX 1060 Gigabyte Mini ITX OC will fit in the SG08? Or perhaps another 1060 Card?

Cheers


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> I've just done the measurements, it's about 8.5mm clearance down there, if I buy 20x20x8mm rubber front square feet (ebay) and 30 or 40mm x 17+ mm rear feet, plus I make a mount that goes slightly 'in' the motherboard, I guess I can work with a 15mm fan underneath , maybe.
> I'd prefer a thinner fan though, scythe do a 12mm thick fan but it's 120mm (I'd like to keep it under 92)
> Darn


Haha tough choices.

Anyway you can just try it without fan first.. if the temps are OK, no extra bottom fan is needed then.


----------



## fullderp

Hi All,

Does anyone know a way to make the SG08 massive 140mm (or is it even larger?) big top fan *even quieter?*
It's kind of not that quiet on lowest settings. I mean it's good but it's still pretty noisy if you're a real silence kind of person. Has anyone managed to quieten it further?


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know a way to make the SG08 massive 140mm (or is it even larger?) big top fan *even quieter?*
> It's kind of not that quiet on lowest settings. I mean it's good but it's still pretty noisy if you're a real silence kind of person. Has anyone managed to quieten it further?


If I recall correctly; Silverstone's AP181 (http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=258&area=en) can rotate as low as 600 RPM. Perhaps you can set it even lower using your motherboard's PWM software?

I personally found my AP181 very quiet (mind you, my case sits like 60-80 cm from me).


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> If I recall correctly; Silverstone's AP181 (http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=258&area=en) can rotate as low as 600 RPM. Perhaps you can set it even lower using your motherboard's PWM software?
> 
> I personally found my AP181 very quiet (mind you, my case sits like 60-80 cm from me).


Dumb question, is the ap181 the same stock fan or a replacement? We're talking about the same item right?

I'm pretty unhappy with the noise, and my cpu cooler is massive and passive, all cpu chilling is from the fan included 180mm? Surely it's bigger than just 140, right? It's huge.
No GPU, stock 600w psu


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Dumb question, is the ap181 the same stock fan or a replacement? We're talking about the same item right?
> 
> I'm pretty unhappy with the noise, and my cpu cooler is massive and passive, all cpu chilling is from the fan included 180mm? Surely it's bigger than just 140, right? It's huge.
> No GPU, stock 600w psu


This is SG08 data; http://www.silverstonetek.com/legacy.php?area=en&model=SG08

180mm Air Penetrator (AP) fan, and, if memory serves me right, it's the AP181.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> This is SG08 data; http://www.silverstonetek.com/legacy.php?area=en&model=SG08
> 
> 180mm Air Penetrator (AP) fan, and, if memory serves me right, it's the AP181.


Thank you!
I don't recall seeing a standard motherboard header on the fan. I THINK mine has a control switch at the back and its hard joined / soldered in, but I'll take a closer look, perhaps I'm wrong and it has a spare cable free.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Thank you!
> I don't recall seeing a standard motherboard header on the fan. I THINK mine has a control switch at the back and its hard joined / soldered in, but I'll take a closer look, perhaps I'm wrong and it has a spare cable free.


Wait.. You are right. The AP181 doesn't have standard mobo header. It's connected to the switch at the back of the case instead.

My bad.. if you see some posts before, you'll notice that I have replaced my AP181 with a smaller 120mm fan with mobo header (the massive size of AP181 blocked my top GPU power plug). Apparently I mixed those in my explanation.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Wait.. You are right. The AP181 doesn't have standard mobo header. It's connected to the switch at the back of the case instead.
> 
> My bad.. if you see some posts before, you'll notice that I have replaced my AP181 with a smaller 120mm fan with mobo header (the massive size of AP181 blocked my top GPU power plug). Apparently I mixed those in my explanation.


Oh well, anyone else figured out a way to quiet it? I can solder, should I add a particular resistor? Any pro modders here?

How do I add the pwm cable otherwise?


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Oh well, anyone else figured out a way to quiet it? I can solder, should I add a particular resistor? Any pro modders here?
> 
> How do I add the pwm cable otherwise?


Btw, I personally think that at the lowest setting, AP181 is still very quiet.

You can always get a cheap PWM 120mm or 140mm fan. Plenty of options


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Btw, I personally think that at the lowest setting, AP181 is still very quiet.
> 
> You can always get a cheap PWM 120mm or 140mm fan. Plenty of options


It's a huge fan, I'd just like it to spin 15% slower again, surely it's possible?


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> It's a huge fan, I'd just like it to spin 15% slower again, surely it's possible?


To be honest I'm not sure if it's doable on the AP181.. You can email Silverstone to check this, or get a PWM fan.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure if it's doable on the AP181.. You can email Silverstone to check this, or get a PWM fan.


I might hunt around some forums online, see if I can't find some kind of engineering type, it'll be a simple resistor or something to do it.


----------



## SilverStone

You can make the AP181 fan in the SG08 spin slower than default "low speed" setting. We have suggestion in AP181 product page's Q&A section. I'll copy it below as well:

_AP181 uses industry standard 3pin fan connector, so it will work with most fan controllers, motherboards, and other devices that use voltage regulation to control fan speed.

The starting voltage for AP181 at low speed setting requires about 10.8V, which some fan controllers may not support properly. So when connecting to fan controller, it is best to flip the case's fan speed switch to high setting to enable lower starting voltage. At 5V for example, the fan speed will be at around 500rpm, which is nearly inaudible.

When connecting to motherboard for fan speed control, if AP181 appears to have trouble starting, it may be due to motherboard detecting low temperature and supply too little voltage. To solve this problem, please change the motherboard fan speed or temperature setting from within the motherboard BIOS or flip the case's fan speed switch to high setting._


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> You can make the AP181 fan in the SG08 spin slower than default "low speed" setting. We have suggestion in AP181 product page's Q&A section. I'll copy it below as well:
> 
> _AP181 uses industry standard 3pin fan connector, so it will work with most fan controllers, motherboards, and other devices that use voltage regulation to control fan speed.
> 
> The starting voltage for AP181 at low speed setting requires about 10.8V, which some fan controllers may not support properly. So when connecting to fan controller, it is best to flip the case's fan speed switch to high setting to enable lower starting voltage. At 5V for example, the fan speed will be at around 500rpm, which is nearly inaudible.
> 
> When connecting to motherboard for fan speed control, if AP181 appears to have trouble starting, it may be due to motherboard detecting low temperature and supply too little voltage. To solve this problem, please change the motherboard fan speed or temperature setting from within the motherboard BIOS or flip the case's fan speed switch to high setting._


So if I set to high, connect to my board, it won't kill the board trying to pull too much?


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> So if I set to high, connect to my board, it won't kill the board trying to pull too much?


As far as we know, most motherboards can support 0.5A or more on their fan headers so you are likely going to be fine. If you are not sure, just check with the motherboard manufacturer.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> As far as we know, most motherboards can support 0.5A or more on their fan headers so you are likely going to be fine. If you are not sure, just check with the motherboard manufacturer.


I really appreciate the good support, I'll take a peek at this (I couid have sworn mine didn't ship with a standard 3 plug fan header and just had a molex - my SG08 is at least 18 to 24 months old)
Mind you I haven't been inside there for a good 12 months.

I'll take a crack, thanks.
(I'd gladly just solder a pot on too, in place of the switch)
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=pot+voltage+regulation&hl=en&tbm=isch&gws_rd=cr&ei=WwxZWM2PMceF8wXUxr-QAg#hl=en&tbm=isch&q=dial+pot+speed+fan+-marijuana+-recreational


----------



## Siege51353

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siege51353*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if the 6G GTX 1060 Gigabyte Mini ITX OC will fit in the SG08? Or perhaps another 1060 Card?
> 
> Cheers


Anyone know? Am just running a 5 year old graphics card that just doesn't cut it anymore so am open to suggestions.

Cheers


----------



## Siege51353

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siege51353*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if the 6G GTX 1060 Gigabyte Mini ITX OC will fit in the SG08? Or perhaps another 1060 Card?
> 
> Cheers


FYI the ASUS GTX1060 6GB Turbo fits perfectly without any changes to the case fan.


----------



## riziko

Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to get the version of this case that has the slot for the optical drive. Seems like it's called the SG08B-Lite, but lots of sites have that one listed as the one with the drive drawer (including Silverstone). So I'm pretty confused about the versioning of this case right now.

This is the one I want: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163253

But it seems like this is the only one I can find for sale: https://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Mini-ITX-Computer-Front-SG08B-LITE/dp/B00I3EKXN4/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1484287333&sr=1-1&keywords=sg08

Can anyone help clarify the different versions? Thanks!


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riziko*
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to get the version of this case that has the slot for the optical drive. Seems like it's called the SG08B-Lite, but lots of sites have that one listed as the one with the drive drawer (including Silverstone). So I'm pretty confused about the versioning of this case right now.
> 
> This is the one I want: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163253
> 
> But it seems like this is the only one I can find for sale: https://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Mini-ITX-Computer-Front-SG08B-LITE/dp/B00I3EKXN4/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1484287333&sr=1-1&keywords=sg08
> 
> Can anyone help clarify the different versions? Thanks!


If I recall correctly, there are 2 versions of the case;

1. (Let's call it) original, comes with good 600 watt PSU & accepts slim *tray-loading* optical drive.
2. Lite, no PSU & accepts slim *slot-in* optical drive.

Not sure if the original one is still in production, but I guess you can try to find one. Good luck anw.


----------



## riziko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> If I recall correctly, there are 2 versions of the case;
> 
> 1. (Let's call it) original, comes with good 600 watt PSU & accepts slim *tray-loading* optical drive.
> 2. Lite, no PSU & accepts slim *slot-in* optical drive.
> 
> Not sure if the original one is still in production, but I guess you can try to find one. Good luck anw.


That's what I thought too, but apparently there's a lite version that comes without the 600 watt PSU while still having the tray-loading optical drive. I definitely want the slot-in optical drive version. So there's two versions of the lite edition I guess... confusing.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riziko*
> 
> That's what I thought too, but apparently there's a lite version that comes without the 600 watt PSU while still having the tray-loading optical drive. I definitely want the slot-in optical drive version. So there's two versions of the lite edition I guess... confusing.


I'm not sure.. Silverstone website only lists one Lite, that is without PSU http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=484&area=en

I suggest you to email them to confirm.


----------



## ignsvn

Upon further checking.. Now I feel stupid. Yes it seems that there are two versions of this SG08-lite. Hopefully you can find the one you want.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> If I recall correctly, there are 2 versions of the case;
> 
> 1. (Let's call it) original, comes with good 600 watt PSU & accepts slim *tray-loading* optical drive.
> 2. Lite, no PSU & accepts slim *slot-in* optical drive.
> 
> Not sure if the original one is still in production, but I guess you can try to find one. Good luck anw.


Wait what's the difference between slim slot in and slim tray loading?!
Like the super super slim slot in? Like a PS4 optical drive almost? (no front face?)

I'm worried, do I have a bad case?


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Wait what's the difference between slim slot in and slim tray loading?!
> Like the super super slim slot in? Like a PS4 optical drive almost? (no front face?)
> 
> I'm worried, do I have a bad case?


Should've used better wording.. I meant slot loading.

Yes, just like PS drive. This picture should help.



* Edit:

The original SG08 model uses the tray loading optical drive. The Lite model, as @riziko said, seems to be available in both tray & slot loading optical drive.


----------



## M3r0De4DoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riziko*
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to get the version of this case that has the slot for the optical drive. Seems like it's called the SG08B-Lite, but lots of sites have that one listed as the one with the drive drawer (including Silverstone). So I'm pretty confused about the versioning of this case right now.
> 
> This is the one I want: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163253
> 
> But it seems like this is the only one I can find for sale: https://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Mini-ITX-Computer-Front-SG08B-LITE/dp/B00I3EKXN4/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1484287333&sr=1-1&keywords=sg08
> 
> Can anyone help clarify the different versions? Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Upon further checking.. Now I feel stupid. Yes it seems that there are two versions of this SG08-lite. Hopefully you can find the one you want.


When I bought mine, there were only 2 versions: "original" and lite. The "original" version had tray drive (like laptops) and the lite had slot in drive.

But now, it seems that silverstone has updated the lite model, using the tray drive from the "original" model but without top fan and psu.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Check Amazon and the like for used ones. Actually found a used SG08 (with the 600w PSU) on Amazon for $130...til I noticed he was local and bought it from him for $80 cash. Never know what you might find...definitely a case worth building with if you can though. Super compact.


----------



## byzan

Hi, had an issue building my rig but it ended up being a fairly simple fix in the end.

i7-3770 and gigabyte GTX1080 G1

I got this 1080 because the profile seemed ideal for this case, good sized cooler, 3 fans but a relatively low profile.
It fits in though the backplate does make contact with the PSU
But with the standard setup I had an issue were the CPU was very cool, like even sub 60C under load yet the GPU would go over 80C and get loud.
Seemed pretty clear that the fan on the top of the case pushing air in was doing an awesome job for the CPU but causing the GPU to basically choke on its own hot air.
Wondered if I had made a mistake and should have just got a 1080 with a blower...

Did some searching, found this thread and it made for a good read but I didn't really find something that would solve the problem.

In the end my fix was rather uncomplicated.
First I tried removing the top fan completely, this dropped the GPU temps to 70-73C but caused the CPU temps to skyrocket to ~90C and become unstable.
Then I simply installed the top fan in reverse and removed the shroud that fills the space between the fan and GPU completely. This has basically done the trick, GPU temps are around 60-64C max under load. CPU is around 70 under load.

i'm wondering if replacing the big fan that is in the case with a good 120mm fan will improve things even more. The case fan has a really beefy grill on the out side that seems like it may restrict flow? Its also very big and I'm thinking maybe a smaller 120mm fan will help airflow... Any recommended fans for this area?

to take it a step further maybe mod the case to install an extra outgoing fan on the side opposite the GPU or back???

also having the setup working this way means no dust filtering. Going to try source some dust filters for the side vents...

Cheers,


----------



## cloudbuster

some questions,

How does this case compare to the SG13 cooling wise for gaming?
can this be considered and upgrade?

also would the Zotac 1070 mini at 122mm fit?
the case max width is 122mm so not sure on that.

It is true that you can only install Silverstone fans on the case?

Thanks.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> some questions,
> 
> How does this case compare to the SG13 cooling wise for gaming?
> can this be considered and upgrade?
> 
> also would the Zotac 1070 mini at 122mm fit?
> the case max width is 122mm so not sure on that.
> 
> It is true that you can only install Silverstone fans on the case?
> 
> Thanks.


The classic SG08 has that 180mm Air Penetrator (AP) fan that can cool your motherboard & nearby components. It's silent & powerful enough even at low RPM. Not sure if it's still available as a default option with the new SG08 Lite.

I use Zotac 950 mini and it fits, but not sure with the Zotac 1070 mini.

You can install any fan as long as they fit size wise. As of now I replace my Air Penetrator fan with a Thermaltake Riing 120mm, because the AP fan blocks Zotac 950's top power plug.


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> The classic SG08 has that 180mm Air Penetrator (AP) fan that can cool your motherboard & nearby components. It's silent & powerful enough even at low RPM. Not sure if it's still available as a default option with the new SG08 Lite.
> 
> I use Zotac 950 mini and it fits, but not sure with the Zotac 1070 mini.
> 
> You can install any fan as long as they fit size wise. As of now I replace my Air Penetrator fan with a Thermaltake Riing 120mm, because the AP fan blocks Zotac 950's top power plug.


after some more research it seem that the SG13 should be better even that the SG08 have that huge fan.
I guess I would just try the SG13 and see how it goes.

Thank you.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> after some more research it seem that the SG13 should be better even that the SG08 have that huge fan.
> I guess I would just try the SG13 and see how it goes.
> 
> Thank you.


No problem.

Indeed SG13 is newer than SG08, but since the dimension is different, I can't really call SG13 an upgrade. More like different case types for different hardwares.

Perhaps it's more accurate to say SG13 is an upgrade of SG05.


----------



## fullderp

Hi all,

I found out tonight accidentally, the main source of annoying noise in my sg08 is actually the 600w stock bronze supply. It's real bad, and I'm using a 200w system, and it's clean,....

Any tips, beyond outright fan replacement? I figure this is the best option (yes, I could do it safely)

Man;it's so bad


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I found out tonight accidentally, the main source of annoying noise in my sg08 is actually the 600w stock bronze supply. It's real bad, and I'm using a 200w system, and it's clean,....
> 
> Any tips, beyond outright fan replacement? I figure this is the best option (yes, I could do it safely)
> 
> Man;it's so bad


Fan noise? I almost never heard my SG08's PSU fan. I mean, it's spinning but very quiet.

FYI my case is on my desk, about 60cm from my head.


----------



## fullderp

Sadly, mine is. I don't know why.

Z370 ITX board, 8400 CPU and no GPU (!!!) I only have an m.2 and 1x HDD - it can't be more than 150/200w at idle.
I had always blamed the AP181 fan (sorry guys, see my posts the last 5/10 pages) but I was entirely wrong.

I rebuild build the PC this time and a cable is accidentallty stuck in the AP181 stopping it but I'm noticing hella fan noise, I realise the damn 181 is infact very quiet on low but the PSU is gross.
NOTE: it's not that heavily used and the PSU is quite clean, none the less, noisy as...

So, take it out I guess? What fan to replace it with and is it soldered in or no?


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Sadly, mine is. I don't know why.
> 
> Z370 ITX board, 8400 CPU and no GPU (!!!) I only have an m.2 and 1x HDD - it can't be more than 150/200w at idle.
> I had always blamed the AP181 fan (sorry guys, see my posts the last 5/10 pages) but I was entirely wrong.
> 
> I rebuild build the PC this time and a cable is accidentallty stuck in the AP181 stopping it but I'm noticing hella fan noise, I realise the damn 181 is infact very quiet on low but the PSU is gross.
> NOTE: it's not that heavily used and the PSU is quite clean, none the less, noisy as...
> 
> So, take it out I guess? What fan to replace it with and is it soldered in or no?


Sorry to hear that (no pun intended)

If you know how to replace PSU fan, then I guess why not..

Edit:

The manual (http://www.silverstonetek.com/legacy.php?area=en&model=SG08) says that the PSU uses 120mm fan, so you might want to start with that..


----------



## S3 Richie

Hi guys!

Some news from France!

After nearly 5 years of good job, my « Black box » rig had to be updated.

As Nvidia flagships are now built in 2-slots form factor,
my « FrankenSugo » had been stopped.

So, what's now in?

-Asus Rog Strix Z370-I Gaming
-Intel Core I7 8th gen 8700k
-2x8Go DDR4 PC35200 Gskill Trident Z 4400mhz CL19
-New 80 Gold 700w Silverstone PSU
-Asus Titan X Pascal (my preeeeecious....?)
-And still my previous « old-but-still-good-enough » Samsung 850 Pro and 840 Evo SSD, and 1To 10000Rpm WD Velociraptor.

First start today. Hope all will be ok!!!

Some data:
-the mobo is excellent for space: if I had more money, I would have replaced my 2.5 SSD by 2 M2 ones. What a space saved!!!
More: no more « power stage » on the side, like on the P8Z77. I think cooling will be even better.

-If I were a fierce knight of modding, looooooot of space could be saved by cutting « to much long wires » and removing the « *** why by the hell did they put some much additionnal » power lines...

-this PSU fits perfectly the Sugo, and come right in front of the back of the Titan. Mind your cable management!!!! Larger one or modular one will not fit with big GPU.

Pictures to come!


----------



## fullderp

Hi team,

Has anyone ever Dremel out that flat piece of metal on the rear for extraction of heat? Right near the vrms

I notice is almost exactly 110x50mm, so 2x50mm fans would fit in perfectly.


I'm going to try soon. Hopefully works well.


----------



## fullderp

Anyone?


----------



## fullderp

Does anyone know, if you can fit any 3080 series cards into the SG08? I love the case, had it for years - was thinking of grabbing a 3080 but realised, oops - it has limits!


----------



## fullderp

Oh no, I'm the last person left!


----------



## Exx-on

Don’t all 3080 series cards take up 2.5 slots?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fullderp

Really? I thought that was only the 3090?¿!

I found out the case can do 12.2 inches and several cards are shorter than that. 2.5 wide however isn't great!

Is that reference or all cards?


----------



## Exx-on

The founders edition cards look to be 2 slot, so they might work.

I think most third party 3080’s will be 2.5slot cards apart from may some EVGA or Zotac variants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fullderp

Yeah you're right, I've just done my googling, "2.2" slot for the EVGA black, some 3090s (!!!) are 2 slot. Not sure about the Zotac.
Thansk for pointing out before I wasted cash!


----------



## Exx-on

Let’s us what you end up going with either way! Be interesting to see what you do manage to cram in there. 

I actually need to get a new GPU for my SG08-Lite LAN PC at some point!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VasiliyM6

140mm fan. IS it possible to install 140 mm fan on top? According to Silverstome - yes. But in reality - I can't.. The holes is simply doesn't match . Does anyone havve experience in replacing 180 mm on 140 mm fan? 120 and 180 are matches. 


Spoiler: Photos


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

VasiliyM6 said:


> 140mm fan. IS it possible to install 140 mm fan on top? According to Silverstome - yes. But in reality - I can't.. The holes is simply doesn't match . Does anyone havve experience in replacing 180 mm on 140 mm fan? 120 and 180 are matches.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482611


It's been a while since I had mine set up, but I did use a 140mm CLC when I was running the SG08 (I re-found this thread as I'm helping a friend set up a new PC and I'm pushing him to go SFF, and I have fond memories of my SG08 [still in my closet, waiting for the right moment to pounce now that SLI is dead[).

I mounted the fan from the outside of the case, through the case, through the fan, and into the radiator threaded holes. I think I had to locally source slightly longer screws than what come with the fan originally, but this was ~7 years ago so I don't quite remember.

Hoping to re-join the SG08 club with my next build, who knows when that will be... Only problem is limited radiator space for a full watercooled loop (though I've seen the threads where it was done). 140mm is a stretch with GPU and CPU even with today's lower power systems, was fine for CPU only, but CPU+GPU means high temps.


----------



## fullderp

Hey guys, stupid question (!!)

I've googled and I recall discussion about an absoloute max clearance of 117mm for the cooler, on this forum, I'm pretty sure I've discussed it before.

Does anyone recall, if that's 117mm WITH the giant 180mm fan staying in the system, or by removing it? (I'd prefer to keep it)

Here's the choice of coolers I can pick from.


http://imgur.com/shF0edh


I am *VERY* annoyed that PC Part Picker, once recommended me a cooler which was incompatible with my tall memory.

Does anyone know which one of those coolers is best for memory clearance too?


----------



## Coolbits2

fullderp said:


> Hey guys, stupid question (!!)
> 
> I've googled and I recall discussion about an absoloute max clearance of 117mm for the cooler, on this forum, I'm pretty sure I've discussed it before.
> 
> Does anyone recall, if that's 117mm WITH the giant 180mm fan staying in the system, or by removing it? (I'd prefer to keep it)
> 
> Here's the choice of coolers I can pick from.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/shF0edh
> 
> 
> I am *VERY* annoyed that PC Part Picker, once recommended me a cooler which was incompatible with my tall memory.
> 
> Does anyone know which one of those coolers is best for memory clearance too?


Hi! Sorry for my English, I'm writing from Russia.
I'll enliven the topic. I bypassed the CPU cooler height limit like this. I put Noctua NH-C14S. The fan from Noctua to the "down" position. Instead of the Silverstone Air Penetrator, I put the Fractal Design Dynamic X2 GP-18 - this is the only 18 cm PWM fan on sale with us. I just put it on top of the CPU cooler and glued it on the edges with double-sided tape. Now I have two fans for blowing: Fractal (18 cm) and Noctua (14 cm).
I replaced the Silverstone power supply (too noisy for me) with a Corsair SF750 750W - it does not turn on the fan when the load is less than 300 watts.
The EVGA GeForce GTX 3070 X3 ULTRA GAMING graphics card works in passive mode in idle mode.
I'm still experimenting with fans. But in this configuration (Ryzen 5800X + RTX 3070) I got absolute silence when working in Windows.
Idle temperature: 40-50c CPU, 39-45c GPU
Temperature under load in Cyberpunk 2077: 60-70 CPU, 65-75 GPU.
Perhaps I will cut a hole in the back for a 92 cm fan for a better air outlet.

In general, the case is excellent!
But I would add an additional blow-out fan and would like more vents on top. It looks like Silverstone engineers thought about the same thing and made Sugo 15, but unfortunately I didn't find it on sale.

If you're interested, I'll send you a photo of the current build.

Peace and kindness to all!


----------



## VasiliyM6

Coolbits2 said:


> The EVGA GeForce GTX 3070 X3 ULTRA GAMING graphics card works in passive mode in idle mode.


Hi! Did you manage to install 3-fans videocard in SG08? I'm thinking about upgrade my current RTX 2060 (2-fans) and the size and fit is main concern. Also the thickness of the card can be a problem - it can get caught in the case of the power supply. 
Would be nice to see you photos.


----------



## Coolbits2

VasiliyM6 said:


> Hi! Did you manage to install 3-fans videocard in SG08?
> Would be nice to see you photos.


Sorry, I've already replaced this case with another one. There are no photos with a video card in the case. Find me on ixbt.com (Coolbits).


----------



## worthy.vii

Hey guys, I am also considering a new GPU. I currently have a nice little GTX 970, but it seems even the 3070 cards from zotax are a lot taller and that's probably going to be a problem.
Anyone else manage to upgrade the GPU to a 30 series? If so, what do you have? 😁


----------

